# Sticky  Why singlespeed? (Also see the SS FAQ - Stickied at top of thread list)



## iviguy (Oct 26, 2004)

I don't get it. With different cogs and gear ratios it seems like having a 21, 24, or 27 speed would be superior to a singlespeed. So what is the benefit? Is it only weight? I have a bike I could convert but I am having trouble justifying it.


----------



## redfooj (Aug 3, 2004)

try it and report back to us


----------



## Casual Observer (Jan 12, 2004)

iviguy said:


> I don't get it. With different cogs and gear ratios it seems like having a 21, 24, or 27 speed would be superior to a singlespeed. So what is the benefit? Is it only weight? I have a bike I could convert but I am having trouble justifying it.


Why not?


----------



## riderx (Jan 6, 2004)

Why a bike? Why not just get a motorcycle?

Seriously, this has been discussed to death. The search function is your friend...


----------



## Darkwing Duck (Jan 12, 2004)

B'cause.


----------



## ernesto_from_Wisconsin (Jan 12, 2004)

*try it*



iviguy said:


> I don't get it. With different cogs and gear ratios it seems like having a 21, 24, or 27 speed would be superior to a singlespeed. So what is the benefit? Is it only weight? I have a bike I could convert but I am having trouble justifying it.


Just try it. I never change my 34/16, so I'm ok. Don't fret too much on it.


----------



## screampint (Dec 10, 2001)

It's fun.

The only way you will understand is to try it. If it's for you, then great, if not, at least you gave it a shot.

Also, read the singlespeed FAQ.


----------



## *rt* (Jan 15, 2004)

iviguy said:


> I don't get it. With different cogs and gear ratios it seems like having a 21, 24, or 27 speed would be superior to a singlespeed. So what is the benefit? Is it only weight? I have a bike I could convert but I am having trouble justifying it.


because i can.

if you can't justify it maybe it's not for you?

rt


----------



## sportsman (Mar 2, 2004)

*As Chuck D said...*



iviguy said:


> 21, 24, or 27 speed would be superior to a singlespeed. .


and FF repeated just to get the point across..

Don't believe the hype..

Check out your gear ratios, your average 21/24/27 speed probably only has 8-12 gear ratios. the rest are repetitious..

It's not a weight thing, its just a choice. I (and others) choose to believe that the SS is an appropriate bike for whatever trail we want to ride, whenever we want to ride it.

Also, be careful slinging that 'superior' word around here, there are quite a few SSers that are capable of crushing people on geared bikes, in whatever terms you want to decide the contest, speed, hucking, beer drinking..

But the beauty is, you can just do what you want, SS or geared. It doesn't have to be about competition, going fast, going slow. So long as you are riding, all is good


----------



## Lambone (Jan 12, 2004)

because its simple...

just you and the pedals.


----------



## neville (Jan 7, 2004)

*Convert*

Convert or forever more SS riders will point and laugh behind your back.


----------



## iviguy (Oct 26, 2004)

sportsman said:


> and FF repeated just to get the point across..
> 
> Don't believe the hype..
> 
> ...


Wow, I am amazed that out of all the replies one person managed to actually give a decent one. Thanks. I ask because I am curious about the SS phenomenon. It seems very popular but everytime I start going up and hill and have to downshift to get to a useable gear I can't figure out how a singlespeed would be beneficial in that instance. But I am curious about it all.

Granted, I know that there are people on a singlespeed that could crush many of those on geared bikes but that's not really where I was going. Heck there are probably people that could crush me on a tricycle. So what. I ride for the fun of it all. Of course, crushing here and there is fun too... 

Thanks for the comment. Funny, I don't seem to get the heckling in the other forums. The singlespeed forum is the first one....


----------



## iviguy (Oct 26, 2004)

neville said:


> Convert or forever more SS riders will point and laugh behind your back.


So if they are pointing and laughing "behind" my back then they are "behind" me then right?


----------



## shiggy (Dec 19, 1998)

Why are you considering converting to SS?
Read the FAQ.


----------



## sportsman (Mar 2, 2004)

iviguy said:


> Thanks for the comment. Funny, I don't seem to get the heckling in the other forums. The singlespeed forum is the first one....


the heckling is good natured. I'm sure that you'd get the same (or more) heckling from this crowd if you went on rides with its members.

If you want to understand the heckling, just do a search and look at the number of times this (or closely related) question has been asked in this forum. And also notice that SS has a FAQ (upper right) unlike most of the other forums.

that's it..its all good until bulC comes back (I'm not even sure if he posted in SS), and then feelings get hurt but useful info is disseminated and I laugh a lot

scott


----------



## shiggy (Dec 19, 1998)

This reason is my current favorite:
_
By Objectionable Material

"As a white male in America, I have a genetic disposition to serious self loathing. I deserve nothing but pain and suffering. My rigid single speed dolls it out in large quantities. What's better is that the pain and suffering is completely self inflicted."​_​


----------



## shiggy (Dec 19, 1998)

sportsman said:


> ...that's it..its all good until bulC comes back (I'm not even sure if he posted in SS), and then feelings get hurt but useful info is disseminated and I laugh a lot
> 
> scott


He has posted here. He will probably show up again with a different user name. He has done that before.


----------



## beerman (Jul 5, 2004)

*it's faster*

I ve been riding exclusively on a SS for about a year now. I started racing one last year. The truth is I am faster and more efficient on a SS.

This may not be the case for everyone but it works for me.

beerman


----------



## iviguy (Oct 26, 2004)

Lambone said:


> because its simple...
> 
> just you and the pedals.


and the shoes
and the shorts
and the brakes
and the camelbak
and the other riders laughing at me as they pass going up hill...

I am sure it's probably fun. Just don't know if it is worth it to me or not. Although having a 20lb bike would be cool.


----------



## Lambone (Jan 12, 2004)

iviguy said:


> Wow, I am amazed that out of all the replies one person managed to actually give a decent one.....


so who was it that gave the decent reply?

you have to understand that people just get sick of this question in the singlespeed forum, it comes up about once a week, and the same points are hashed out.

SS is not for everybody. But on the right bike in the right terrain its a hell of alot of fun. If you do alot of climbing it can be brutal lungbusting misery, on nice rolly curvy terrain it is a blast.

It's hard to explain really, but you just have to work with the bike more...rather then changing the bike to work with you by shifting gears. The lighterweight and less component noise is a benefit, but for me I just love having to strategize my pedal stroke rather then when I shift gears.

I also ride a geared squishy bike too...it just depends on the trail, the day, and my mood.

give it a try. I jumped in feet first and bought a Kona Unit before even trying SS. Risky but it turned out great as I spend probly half my time on it. If you aren't ready to throw down $, either demo or borrow one, or build up an old beater.

I have some SS disk wheels in the classifieds now by the way.

cheers


----------



## pacman (Jan 16, 2004)

iviguy said:


> I don't get it. With different cogs and gear ratios it seems like having a 21, 24, or 27 speed would be superior to a singlespeed. So what is the benefit? Is it only weight? I have a bike I could convert but I am having trouble justifying it.


Justify this: With no derailleur it's easier to change a rear wheel flat.


----------



## SoloWithOthers (Jan 6, 2004)

iviguy said:


> Funny, I don't seem to get the heckling in the other forums. The singlespeed forum is the first one....


Did you go to the Clyde forum and ask why they are Clydes?
Did you go to the wieght weenie forum and ask "why do things need to be light"?
Did you go to the 29er forum and ask "why 29er"?
Did you go to Cannondale forum and ask "why Cannondale"?
Did you go to a vegitarian forum and ask "why no meat?"

Could this be about the question you asked and where you asked it?

It's ok... lots of people ask and we don't mind sharing.


----------



## sslos (Jan 6, 2004)

*Hmmmmm...*

I seem to get this question a lot, so I don't usually open these threads. There's a lot of guys here who are more eloquent than me who do answer this query regularly. 
Why? I guess _"As a white male in America, I have a genetic disposition to serious self loathing. I deserve nothing but pain and suffering. My rigid single speed dolls  _ (doles?)_it out in large quantities. What's better is that the pain and suffering is completely self inflicted."_ may not work, since I'm Hispanic. I do loves me some sufferin', though! I guess there's a drive in some of us to just do things the "hard way." Sure, when I fish, I could probably catch a delicious bass easier with bait-cast stuff than with my fly rig. But isn't it about the journey, not the destination, or something? I don't really know why I'm personally driven to ride the bike I do, and I'm sure there's almost as many reasons out there as people doing it.
I can tell you one thing. I haven't ridden a bike with derailleurs off road in 4 years. I haven't ridden one with a derailleur *at all* in 9 months, and I haven't coasted in 6 months. 
Beware. Once you try it, there may be no going back.

the los


----------



## Surlydave (Feb 12, 2004)

....Gotta have more cowbell. Why SS? Four riders start out for a little 26 mile ride in the hills, 3 singles and one gearie FS. Guess which rider had to limp out of the woods 10 miles into the ride because a little stick got thrown up into his drivetrain? Our friend the gearie had his Saturday ride cut short with a busted derailluer, snapped hanger, and kinked chain. That can't happen if you only have one gear. SS can also stand for Simple Speed.


----------



## Scooby-doo (Jul 26, 2004)

*Oh the peacefullness of a SS compared to a gearie.*

Just the thought of gears makes me shudder. I was out on a ride this saturday with 5 single speeders and just sitting there pedaling and talking with them was nice because you did not hear all of the gears shifting, the rear derailleur slapping the frame, the chain slapping the chainstays. Just peacefullness and riding. The next day I went out with two single speeders and four gearies and heard all of the above the whole time. Just try it out and see for yourself.


----------



## sportsman (Mar 2, 2004)

Scooby-doo said:


> Just the thought of gears makes me shudder. I was out on a ride this saturday with 5 single speeders and just sitting there pedaling and talking with them was nice because you did not hear all of the gears shifting, the rear derailleur slapping the frame, the chain slapping the chainstays. Just peacefullness and riding. The next day I went out with two single speeders and four gearies and heard all of the above the whole time. Just try it out and see for yourself.


unfortunately, I just had the opposite experience. Met for a ride with 3 other ssers and two gearies.. All of the noise came from me because I didn't remove and clean my bb/cranks after Old Pueblo. Everyone knew when I stood up. They banished me off to ride alone on the climbs


----------



## sportsman (Mar 2, 2004)

Despite the nature of this thread, and the fun-loving heckling that you received early on, notice that this is the only thread where >10% of the views result in a reply. At least for now...

If nothing else, the ssers on this board love to express their opinions about the allure of ssing..


----------



## motoman711 (May 7, 2004)

Why gears?


----------



## slowrider (May 15, 2004)

*ss*

I'd been considering it but I decided to try the "no" budget version of SS first; pick a 2/1 gear and don't shift. What I discovered is that I don't like walking the really steep hills and I'm not neerly strong enough to ride them without the lower gears, plus it hurts my joints to push the bigger gears. I saved a bunch of money and found that it's not for me. It's a good way to try it without spending the $. For those into it have a blast, anything having to do with bikes is worth trying.


----------



## shwinboy (Jan 13, 2004)

My fave answer to this question so far is...

"A derailer killed my father."

I don't know who originally posted it here but it's my standard response these days. It makes people stop and think for a bit. Try it. Its piss funny some of the responses you get.


----------



## Nat (Dec 30, 2003)

slowrider said:


> I'd been considering it but I decided to try the "no" budget version of SS first; pick a 2/1 gear and don't shift. What I discovered is that I don't like walking the really steep hills and I'm not neerly strong enough to ride them without the lower gears, plus it hurts my joints to push the bigger gears. I saved a bunch of money and found that it's not for me. It's a good way to try it without spending the $. For those into it have a blast, anything having to do with bikes is worth trying.


Not the same thing at all! Would you consider trying again? This time, pick a lower gear (2:1 is too tall for you and your hills, at least for now), perhaps 32/20. Also, if you stick with it you become much stronger in a short time. My bum knee has never felt better since riding SS. I hypothesize it's because the muscles around it have become much stronger.


----------



## Enoch (Jun 12, 2004)

*Be Carefull*

Be carefull, I got sucked in just poking around. It all started so innocently. One day I was asking questions about S/S and they next thing I knew I had converted a bike. Now I own 2 S/S specific frames. Where does it all end. If you haven't tasted a single yet there still might be a chance. Run,Run,,,,Run back to your geard bike while you still can....


----------



## neville (Jan 7, 2004)

*Just Kidding*



iviguy said:


> So if they are pointing and laughing "behind" my back then they are "behind" me then right?


But definately give it a try. Think of the money you can save not buying gears and stuff, mmmm More Beer.


----------



## SS4life (Oct 15, 2004)

Nat said:


> Not the same thing at all! Would you consider trying again? This time, pick a lower gear (2:1 is too tall for you and your hills, at least for now), perhaps 32/20. Also, if you stick with it you become much stronger in a short time. My bum knee has never felt better since riding SS. I hypothesize it's because the muscles around it have become much stronger.


I agree Nat. I've had bad knees for a long time and they have not flaired up once since I started SSing. This was my big reservation about singlespeeding is that I didn't want to screw my knees up anymore. I definately feel like my knees are alot stronger than they used to be.


----------



## shiggy (Dec 19, 1998)

riderx said:


> Has bulC been banned? I hope not. I'm sure I'm in a very small minority, but I like his posts. Sometimes gruff, but generally speaking the truth.


No. He has not been banned. I hope he comes back, too.


----------



## shiggy (Dec 19, 1998)

ernesto_from_Wisconsin said:


> I meant "metric tons" of snow. Want some. I might as well put some snow on ebay. Selling it bulk...


Free delivery? We need snow in the (not so) NorthWet.


----------



## shiggy (Dec 19, 1998)

Try a lower gear.
Not shifting on a gearie is not the same as riding a SS. A "real" SS feels different.
My knees are _stronger_ since I started SSing and I had ACL reconstruction in 1982. My knees hurt when I ride my road gearie.


----------



## Bike_13 (Feb 1, 2005)

screampint said:


> It's fun.


Well, even gearies are fun, but IT'S MUCH MORE FUN!


----------



## iviguy (Oct 26, 2004)

Lambone said:


> so who was it that gave the decent reply?
> 
> you have to understand that people just get sick of this question in the singlespeed forum, it comes up about once a week, and the same points are hashed out.
> 
> ...


I have to say, I am very interested but I just got through spending my budget building out my first dual suspension bike. I kept my old bike and was going to retire it to my wife. If I could convince her that she would like a ss better, then that would be my ticket. It may be an option in the future as well.

And FYI, so far, I liked your explanation best... I can see how strategizing my pedal strokes could be very fun to me.


----------



## iviguy (Oct 26, 2004)

Darkwing Duck said:


> As a follow-up to my smarta$$ answer I offer this.
> 
> I enjoy the challenge and fitness I get from riding my s/s. It's quite addictive as you always want to go back and ride a little further or harder than before.
> As Ken said, it's definitely not for everyone and it's not necessesarily superior to other bikes (although mine thinks it's better than its f/s Yeti brother).
> ...


I would love to try it, its just not in the budget right now. But that is why I was asking. I am interested and may plan to build out a SS later but I wanted some input before laying out the $$ for a SS.


----------



## Nat (Dec 30, 2003)

iviguy said:


> I would love to try it, its just not in the budget right now. But that is why I was asking. I am interested and may plan to build out a SS later but I wanted some input before laying out the $$ for a SS.


You can convert a hardtail for about $25 or less.


----------



## iviguy (Oct 26, 2004)

SoloWithOthers said:


> Did you go to the Clyde forum and ask why they are Clydes?
> Did you go to the wieght weenie forum and ask "why do things need to be light"?
> Did you go to the 29er forum and ask "why 29er"?
> Did you go to Cannondale forum and ask "why Cannondale"?
> ...


Well this is about the most stupid post so far. 
1. They are clydes because they are all named Clyde and they drink Budweiser beer.
2. They are weight weenies because they can control the weight of their bikes but not their bodies.
3. They are 29ers because they are not 28 nor 30 but somewhere in between.
4. They are cannondales because they like animals. http://cannondaleanimalclinic.com/
5. And lastly, I would never visit the vegitarian forum because I belong to PETV (People for the Ethical Treatment of Vegetables). PETV members only eat meat because we can't stand what is done to the poor defenseless plants who can't even run from danger.

So you see, I had all the answers to the other questions, just not this one. I thought that the single speed forum were fast moving unmarried people but I am glad I got that cleared up.


----------



## shiggy (Dec 19, 1998)

iviguy said:


> I have to say, I am very interested but I just got through spending my budget building out my first dual suspension bike. I kept my old bike...


There have been many people here that did that. Built their Dream Bike, Bling-Bling full sussy. Converted their old bike to SS to use as a simple around-town beater.

Then they rode the SS on the trails.
Bought a production SS specific frame.
Then a custom Bling-Bling SS.

And the "Dream Bike" sits in the corner collecting dust.

Now quite my story but after I got my first SS I rode my gearie offroad maybe 5 times in 4 years.


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

shiggy said:


> Try a lower gear.
> Not shifting on a gearie is not the same as riding a SS. A "real" SS feels different.
> My knees are _stronger_ since I started SSing and I had ACL reconstruction in 1982. My knees hurt when I ride my road gearie.


ice after a ride is a *GREAT* thing for a cure of that...after a while the knees won't need the ice


----------



## WadePatton (May 10, 1999)

*The climbing issue.*

The almighty SS'er will pass all but the strongest gearies going uphill. When they grab the granny and start flopping their knees chinward, the SS'er will be out of the saddle stomping the pedals and hoping for traction as the bike gets tossed side to side in the struggle against gravity.

Downhill is anybody's game.

Big ringers can catch a SS on the flats, but only to get passed again on the climb.


----------



## Lambone (Jan 12, 2004)

Nat said:


> I had the same question in my mind too. Even went so far as to [gasp!]...vocalize my disdain against singlespeeds. Then I converted an old bike and tried it. Never looked back.
> 
> I just wished I hadn't been so close-minded about it, because I missed several years of singlespeeding before the epiphany.


Nat, thanks for getting rid of the scottish cowbell guy!


----------



## WadePatton (May 10, 1999)

resistance is futile


----------



## Hollywood (Dec 30, 2003)

*sticky*

someone get this thread all sticky-like and let it hang around for a while, eh?


----------



## shiggy (Dec 19, 1998)

Nat said:


> You can convert a hardtail for about $25 or less.


It can be done for $0. Mostly it is taking things off.


----------



## hu-man (Jan 13, 2004)

5. And lastly, I would never visit the vegitarian forum because I belong to PETV (People for the Ethical Treatment of Vegetables). PETV members only eat meat because we can't stand what is done to the poor defenseless plants who can't even run from danger.

So you see, I had all the answers to the other questions, just not this one. I thought that the single speed forum were fast moving unmarried people but I am glad I got that cleared up.[/QUOTE]

Actually you belong to PETA as well, that is, the other PETA - People Eating Tasty Animals


----------



## Darkwing Duck (Jan 12, 2004)

hu-man said:


> 5. And lastly, I would never visit the vegitarian forum because I belong to PETV (People for the Ethical Treatment of Vegetables). PETV members only eat meat because we can't stand what is done to the poor defenseless plants who can't even run from danger.
> 
> So you see, I had all the answers to the other questions, just not this one. I thought that the single speed forum were fast moving unmarried people but I am glad I got that cleared up.
> 
> Actually you belong to PETA as well, that is, the other PETA - People Eating Tasty Animals


Yeah, we just bought a billboard:


----------



## iviguy (Oct 26, 2004)

Enoch said:


> Be carefull, I got sucked in just poking around. It all started so innocently. One day I was asking questions about S/S and they next thing I knew I had converted a bike. Now I own 2 S/S specific frames. Where does it all end. If you haven't tasted a single yet there still might be a chance. Run,Run,,,,Run back to your geard bike while you still can....


Yeah, you hit the nail on the head. I have been so excited about my new dual suspension that I have been building, the thought of liking and converting to a SS gives me the shudders.

Must....... resist........ think happy thoughts......... gears and gears, lots of gears....... go to a happy place full of wonderful gears.........


----------



## iviguy (Oct 26, 2004)

Greenfix said:


> What kind of frame are you thinking of converting?


Well, IF I went with the SS idea the frame would be my old GT Avalanche LE. But that bike is going to become my wife's so I doubt that it will happen.


----------



## Nat (Dec 30, 2003)

shiggy said:


> It can be done for $0. Mostly it is taking things off.


Absolutely. I'm figuring some pocket change for cassette spacers and maybe a cog.


----------



## striker (Jan 12, 2004)

*HW said it once*

"beacuse the pain and exhaustion..." 
I get from singlespeeding overwhelm all of the other darkness in my life, pausing for brief moments of bliss the pain, the hopelessness, the incessant voices urging me to just give it all up. - Hollywood on MTBR


----------



## ernesto_from_Wisconsin (Jan 12, 2004)

*evil*



iviguy said:


> Yeah, you hit the nail on the head. I have been so excited about my new dual suspension that I have been building, the thought of liking and converting to a SS gives me the shudders.
> 
> Must....... resist........ think happy thoughts......... gears and gears, lots of gears....... go to a happy place full of wonderful gears.........


All said and done: http://www.adventurefind.com/hbfk/Cadence/Cadence.html

Gears are Quasi-Evil


----------



## SS4life (Oct 15, 2004)

Nat said:


> Absolutely. I'm figuring some pocket change for cassette spacers and maybe a cog.


Nat- What happene to Will Ferrel? That was the funniest avators I've seen.


----------



## SanAnMan (Mar 22, 2004)

*If you have to ask, it's not for you!*

Don't waste your time if you don't get it. * In fact, if you have to ask, it's not for you. *

There is no silver bullet answer. Here's the only way you'll find out "why?" If you get a chance to ride a SS, try it out on an actual ride and see if you like it. Then, and only then, can the seed begin to sprout and take root. If you hate it, move on to the next MTBR Forum and give it a shot. There are 20+ other Forums on this site that may fit your passion for cycling better.

SS takes a passon, it's gotta be in your blood, because it hurts!


----------



## Objectionable Material (Sep 29, 2004)

*The Metric System*

Actually the name Single Speed is deceiving. It all has to do with the metric system and how Americans still haven't really converted to it. Bob and Doug McKenzie explained metric conversion best on their hit commedy album. Using their calculations, if you want to convert SAE measurements to Metric, you double it and add 30.

With that in mind, we're not really riding metric single speeds. 1 speed doubled makes it two speeds, and when you add 30, you come up with 32.

In terms of the Metric System, we're riding 32 speeds.

Hope that helps.

Peter

PS: Take off to the great white north. Take off. Its a beauty way to go. Take off. You Hosers!


----------



## SpecialK (Feb 23, 2005)

*Singlespeed for the following reasons*

1) The bike is lighter, quieter and more efficient.
2) Because gears are the most delicate and complicated part of the bike, get rid of them, and everything is simple.
3) No screwing around with stupid derailleurs.
4) No derailleur hangers to shear off when you get a stick in the chain or hit a rock.
5) It makes you a more well balanced and efficient rider.
6) When you are riding slower than your buddies on FS rigs, you have an excuse.
7) It whips your ass into shape.
8)  Because it it more fun than biking with gears (not that biking with gears isn't fun)

SS specific frame or convert, it doesn't matter. Join the singlespeed cult and get out and ride!


----------



## weather (Jan 12, 2004)

Objectionable Material said:


> to come up with creative answers to the SAME EXACT QUESTIONS every week.


THIS is my fav answer. nice one dude.


----------



## Poutineyum (Mar 19, 2004)

*it's the cheese curds*

At the end of every bike ride is a tasty cold beer.

At the end of every singlespeed ride is a tasty cold beer and a steaming hot plate of poutine:

http://forums.mtbr.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=&stc=1
poutine.jpg


----------



## Darkwing Duck (Jan 12, 2004)

How 'bout ye some Haggis 'n Chips and a pint


















That'l put some hair on yer arse.


----------



## Nat (Dec 30, 2003)

SS4life said:


> Nat- What happene to Will Ferrel? That was the funniest avators I've seen.


I changed it after this thread:

http://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?postid=721023#poststop


----------



## catzilla (Jan 31, 2004)

iviguy said:


> But that bike is going to become my wife's so I doubt that it will happen.


Don't worry, she won't ride it anyway. Haven't you seen the wussy thread yet?

Okay, truthfully, I think novices (even novices born with baby makers) feel more comfortable on singlespeeds. When riders start out, they spend so much time in the wrong gear or trying to find the right gear that they goof up on fairly easy singletrack. I know, I know - teach 'em how to use gears.

Well, screw that. I think they do a little better learning trail skills first and then learning shifting. It reduces their initial frustration.

So give the wifey a singlespeed bike and see how she likes it.

Just don't go sawing your last derailleur hanger in half. My man-ho turned my last Schwinn hanger into a semi functioning beer bottle opener with a dremmal. Pretty much rendered it a SS for life. Sometimes a twelve pack and a bunch of tools breeds experiments gone wrong and/or bleeding digits. But, most of the time it makes for freak bicycle genious (exhibit a: Singlespeeded Santa Cruz Blur - this was the dream bike turned dust collector after I turned to the single side - now it's the idiot proof "Short Bus")

I've digressified.

Why SS? Cause all of the cool kids are doing it. And by cool I mean a bunch of beer guzzling folks who will eat stuff for money.


----------



## *rt* (Jan 15, 2004)

Poutineyum said:


> At the end of every bike ride is a tasty cold beer.
> 
> At the end of every singlespeed ride is a tasty cold beer and a steaming hot plate of poutine:
> 
> ...


yikes! i think i had a heart attack just looking at that. and if not my cholesterol jumped at least 100 pts.

yum. 

rt


----------



## *rt* (Jan 15, 2004)

well, that really does explain everything! 

rt


----------



## col200 (Apr 20, 2004)

*do both!*

I ride a SS and a FS Giant VT and they both kick ass! I'll admit, I ride the SS more than the FS but when I go down to my favorite singletrack, the FS is just too fun to pass up. I used to switch using the SS and FS on the same trail, all summer long. Eventually, I just stick with the FS for ANY trail riding, the SS is a bar bike and commuter for the most part. I often drop into some trails around the city when I'm riding by....and love it! So, you don't have to be Hardcore right or left (like alot of riders are)...just enjoy riding them both!


----------



## slowrider (May 15, 2004)

*maybe*

I'll try it again. I've been riding for 12 years and I dig it but I'm not worried about beating many people to the top of the hill. It's more about having a good time and enjoying the technical riding and getting some excersize doing something I enjoy. I have a local 9 mile climb, not too steep but relentless. I normally climb it in middle 1st and I tried it in middle second and at the 5 mile mark I was allmost 20 min slower an my knees were burning. I might not enjoy pain enough for ss but I'll work on my S&M threashold so I can try SS.


----------



## SoloWithOthers (Jan 6, 2004)

Darkwing Duck said:


> How 'bout ye some Haggis 'n Chips and a pint
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Is it just me (and the books I have been reading) or is there something very sexual about this picture? "Haggas and Chips"... is that what the kids are calling it these days? ;-)


----------



## 27 Feet (Feb 2, 2005)

*Bust ahead...*

I have a carbon Duel suspension Fuel. It is the bomb. I love it. Four months ago I rode with some guys I did not know and they kicked my butt up the climbs. They all rode singlespeed. I investigated and decided to see if a singlespeed could make me a better climber/rider. For $100, a buddy and I converted my hardtail. Some spend more, some spend less. My first ride, I was out of the saddle and climbing hills much more aggressive. I have found that I like the way I ride better on my single speed. I still ride the Fuel, but currently I am riding the single speed 4 times as often. Riding a single speed is harder and sometimes the geared bikes do get up hills I do not. But,I have improved alot and I control my heart rate much better now that I don't downshift and spin up the hills. There is alot of satisfaction in climbing hills when you do not have the choice of downshifting. For me: I plan on keeping the Fuel. I also plan on keeping my road bike. I plan on keeping my hardtail with the singlelater with the front suspension. But, I have on order my new Voodoo Wanga One frame to ride single speed with a Surly Instigator Rigid Fork. I saw where you felt that you had only one good reply out of the responses and you thought the singlespeeders had kind of berated you. My 2 cents is if you like riding a bike, we are all brothers. I grew up beating on my brother and fighting over room in the back seat of the Ford Pinto. As far as I am concerned, two fighting brothers that love each other are better then two kissing brothers who love each other. If you can't take ribbing in an online forum, you probably shouldn't ride the singlespeed. Your wife should.


----------



## Burpee (Jan 7, 2004)

You made me laugh out loud at work and squirt water out my nose.
That ain't cool man.
Please keep the wit to a dull wacky.



ernesto_from_Wisconsin said:


> I meant "metric tons" of snow. Want some. I might as well put some snow on ebay. Selling it bulk.
> 
> I wish the USA adopted metric for everything.
> 
> ...


----------



## ernesto_from_Wisconsin (Jan 12, 2004)

*wack*



Burpee said:


> You made me laugh out loud at work and squirt water out my nose.
> That ain't cool man.
> Please keep the wit to a dull wacky.


IMO, I think SSers are a sarcastic and mellow bunch.

That's why I like SS. It has changed my personality for the better.
From now on, when Trading Spouses comes to visit, I want to be paired up with some HBFK family.

That's right! I'll have them riding my SS bikes, and I'll be kicking some ass, military milli vanilly style with no brakes in between to eat a McMuffin with balls.

I think our SS motto is like the little engine that could. Geared riders motto is like the little asswipe that couldn't.


----------



## Nat (Dec 30, 2003)

ernesto_from_Wisconsin said:


> IMO, I think SSers are a sarcastic and mellow bunch.
> 
> That's why I like SS. It has changed my personality for the better.
> From now on, when Trading Spouses comes to visit, I want to be paired up with some HBFK family.
> ...


I like McMuffins...


----------



## ernesto_from_Wisconsin (Jan 12, 2004)

*plain?*



Nat said:


> I like McMuffins...


Do you like them plain, or with balls?

See, there's a difference here, like good vs evil. Like Darth fighting Luke (GO DARTH!), like Pepsi vs Coca Cola...like SS vs Gears. Like WWF vs WCW.

I'll never forget 2 years ago, riding at Kettle Moraine, new to SS again...the longest hill in the back of the Blue Loop...climbed it...passed 2 gearies...then the rest of the gearies were at top of the hill, staring at my only one gear super dooper sinple drivetrain. As if they were in dumbfounded awe. It was all cool, but every time one of them tried to catch up, I'd leave them behind in the hills...as I heard their shifters, um, shift?

I saw the tunnel had a light, and I didn't stay away. I followed it, so now, I am an indoctrinator of SS and it's good benefits.


----------



## Objectionable Material (Sep 29, 2004)

iviguy said:


> I don't get it. With different cogs and gear ratios it seems like having a 21, 24, or 27 speed would be superior to a singlespeed. So what is the benefit? Is it only weight? I have a bike I could convert but I am having trouble justifying it.


Most gearies these days have 27 speeds. Can you honestly say that you use them all? If not, why do you need the ones you don't use?

I can honestly say that I use every available gear on my bicycle on every ride. I don't need anything else.

XOXO

Peter

PS: Sorry for not being entirely sarcastic. It has been a rough day. I think I need a hug.


----------



## ernesto_from_Wisconsin (Jan 12, 2004)

*a hug*



Objectionable Material said:


> Most gearies these days have 27 speeds. Can you honestly say that you use them all? If not, why do you need the ones you don't use?
> 
> I can honestly say that I use every available gear on my bicycle on every ride. I don't need anything else.
> 
> ...


There, you now have a hug.


----------



## Objectionable Material (Sep 29, 2004)

ernesto_from_Wisconsin said:


> There, you now have a hug.


Thanks Ernesto! My day is now complete.

I'm at peace with myself, the world and my single speed.

Peter


----------



## ernesto_from_Wisconsin (Jan 12, 2004)

*no problem*



Objectionable Material said:


> Thanks Ernesto! My day is now complete.
> 
> I'm at peace with myself, the world and my single speed.
> 
> Peter


No problem.

See, if you had a geared bike and asked for a hug, I might just kick your ass. But I wouldn't anyway because you ride a bike. I know I just contradicted myself, like Mr. T.


----------



## Objectionable Material (Sep 29, 2004)

*Mr. T in your pocket*



ernesto_from_Wisconsin said:


> No problem.
> 
> See, if you had a geared bike and asked for a hug, I might just kick your ass. But I wouldn't anyway because you ride a bike. I know I just contradicted myself, like Mr. T.


Well since you brought up Mr. T, I thought I'd share the BEST christmas present I got this year. Very rarely do I get presents that mean as much to me as this....










My favorite is when you press the middle row button on the right side. It says, "Don't make me mad. GRRRRRRRRrrrrrrrrrrrrrr". It really sounds like T too.

I think it is fair to say that gearies might not get this kind of quality content in their fora.

Peter

PS: single speed content.... If Mr. T rode a mountain bike, he'd be riding an SS... probably a Fixie. He wouldn't call it anything as afeminite as a "fixie" though. "First name 'Mister', Middle name 'Period', Last Name 'T'"


----------



## fish man (Aug 26, 2004)

Ken in KC said:


> That is until you ghost shift while climbing a grinder


or when hammering like crazy heading staight for a big dirt jump (like so: hammer hammer hammmmer... slip [insert sound of vanishing resistance]... owwwww [pain beyond pain].... [brakes squealing to get you off the toptube before hitting that jump].......). 
ss won't ghost-shift so long as you dont go cheap and try to use recycled ramped cogs.


----------



## ernesto_from_Wisconsin (Jan 12, 2004)

*some day*



fish man said:


> or when hammering like crazy heading staight for a big dirt jump (like so: hammer hammer hammmmer... slip [insert sound of vanishing resistance]... owwwww [pain beyond pain].... [brakes squealing to get you off the toptube before hitting that jump].......).
> ss won't ghost-shift so long as you dont go cheap and try to use recycled ramped cogs.


Dood, that's mega-scary.

Some day I am going to call the "Coast to Coast" radio show at 3 am amd tell the guy that I have experienced ghost shifting before.

I know I'm not alone.

Is the truth out there?

Were ghosts trying to shift for me? Were they malevolent? sonsoviches!
My geared parts gave up the ghost many months ago. Or rather, many years ago.

It all started in 99. No shifting all of Kettle Moraine to feel what its like to be all SS.

I saw matt Chester's ad on Dirt Rag...a couple of months later, I had a Utilitiman. A year later, I sold it like a fool.

I got back into gears.

2 months before moving back to WI, I started SS on my old Bontrager a la drop bars.

Then, I became a sucker for ENO...and I...liked it.

Bikes became SS.

I have no desire to return to the queer side of the force.

No gears for me.


----------



## The_Real_Cyclesmith (Apr 1, 2004)

*oooooooo*

One night, I was in bed...and my bike all of a sudden shifted...I almost shat myself. The ghosts came...and shifted my bike, without my permission. But then I Eno'd my bike...and the next time the ghosts came, Eno kick'd their @sses. I slept through it though, so I don't actually know if it happened.


----------



## ernesto_from_Wisconsin (Jan 12, 2004)

*Boo*



The_Real_Cyclesmith said:


> One night, I was in bed...and my bike all of a sudden shifted...I almost shat myself. The ghosts came...and shifted my bike, without my permission. But then I Eno'd my bike...and the next time the ghosts came, Eno kick'd their @sses. I slept through it though, so I don't actually know if it happened.


Oh, ok, so you're saying you think that there was a ghost and then ENO won...ENO, the everlasting solution for people who want to go SS without buying a frame. SWEEEET!

Cyclesmith, after I left the shop, on my way home, I deflected a gnome ghost using nothing but jubu and a hairy llama.


----------



## Burkeman (Jan 23, 2004)

iviguy said:


> Thanks for the comment. Funny, I don't seem to get the heckling in the other forums. The singlespeed forum is the first one....


I think you got heckling because of the way you worded your question. If you say that you are curious about singlespeeding and want to understand the allure then you would get more serious responses than if you come in with the "silly singlespeeders, don't you know that more gears is superior?" type question. You came off as some sort of know-it-all who was going to tell us the error of our ways. There are many, many reasons to try the singlespeed thing and you could ask about those instead of asking about whether multiple gears is superior. I bought one for several reasons:

1. Winter riding around here is hell on drivetrains, pivots, shocks, etc. Singlespeeding simplifies this tremendously. Hell, on a particularly wet winter ride I'm having problems shifting by the time we are halfway through anyhow.

2. Makes one a better rider. Singlespeeding forces you to try to utilize and conserve as much of your momentum as possible, making you a much smoother rider without all of the stops and starts, slowing down and speeding up.

3. Singlespeeding makes you a stronger, more powerful rider. You really have to work much harder to push a 2:1 ratio up some of those hills than you do to granny gear it (pretty obvious) and you really have to push yourself to make it to the top of some of the climbs that you clean without any difficulty on your geared bike.

4. They are very fun to ride. If you ride a rigid singlespeed you are really getting back to the roots of the sport as well as it being a cool feeling to just really feel in touch with the ground. On some of the fast, twisty singletrack around here you just feel so in control of the bike as you don't have the flex of the shocks and forks compressing to take away your feel for the turn. I don't know that I'm explaining this adequately but you really have to try it to really understand it.

5. Less maintenance. On my geared bike I am constantly fiddling with the shifting as with time, build-up, cable stretching, and so on the shifting is always needing constant maintenance. The chain is shorter and stronger and has less chance for things going wrong as there are no chainsuck, forced shifts, and there is decreased friction in it to cause trailside chain repairs. My singlespeed doesn't sound like an orchestra of creaks, groans, and rubbing sounds after a long hard ride on a wet day.

6. Eliminates the negative chi associated with the reverse curvature required to run the chain through the derailer pulleys as well as that bouncing off of the unused chainrings right below you. Allows you to focus in on the yin and yang of the mountain bike and allows you to center yourself.

All right, I made up the last one, but the previous 5 are all good arguments. It is not so much a matter of whether singlespeeding is superior to gearies, its more of a matter of each one having its advantages and disadvantages and it really just matters which criteria you can judge them on are most critical to you. As for being passed by gearies, don't worry about it. They may pass by you on the flats, but on the hills the singlespeeder that can clean the climb is typically the first one to the top as he is forced to ride faster than the gearie by his choice of gear ratio. The singlespeeders I ride with would probably all make the top ten list of the fastest riders I know. I'm new to this as of the last few months and I'm really digging it except for on the steeper hills where I'm a little less keen on the idea.


----------



## Wish I Were Riding (Jan 30, 2004)

*New Question...*

I'll post my question here (because its serious), and I don't need to get ripped on in a new thread.

I love the concept of the SS. I can see why you guys ride SS. I even think I might like riding a rigid 29er SS. However, can you SSers please comment on the type of terrain you mainly ride, especially pertaining to climbing?

Today I rode a 3 mile climb that starts right from the car. It is very tough. I have become a seated climber because I'm on a FS, plus I don't think I could really stand on the peddals all the way up the long climbs I normally do. What do you guys do?

OT: I'm looking into getting a custom HT with the Rohloff Speedhub. That way I can look like you, but still get the easier gears I need to get up those climbs...

Thanks.


----------



## Nat (Dec 30, 2003)

Wish I Were Riding said:


> I'll post my question here (because its serious), and I don't need to get ripped on in a new thread.
> 
> I love the concept of the SS. I can see why you guys ride SS. I even think I might like riding a rigid 29er SS. However, can you SSers please comment on the type of terrain you mainly ride, especially pertaining to climbing?
> 
> ...


Cowboy up.

It'll probably hurt like hell for the first month or two of riding, but then you get really strong. If your typical climbs are very steep, then pick a cog to match the terrain. 2:1 ratio isn't mandatory. I'm not sure who the heck came up with that "standard" anyway. Another thing you can do, if you can convert a "tester" hardtail, is to leave the granny ring on and use a derailleur as a tensioner. That way you have a bail-out low gear that you can use until your fitness catches up.

Try it without the Speedhub.


----------



## TheSingleGuy (Mar 11, 2004)

*Awesome!*



Nat said:


> Cowboy up.
> 
> It'll probably hurt like hell for the first month or two of riding, but then you get really strong. If your typical climbs are very steep, then pick a cog to match the terrain. 2:1 ratio isn't mandatory. I'm not sure who the heck came up with that "standard" anyway. Another thing you can do, if you can convert a "tester" hardtail, is to leave the granny ring on and use a derailleur as a tensioner. That way you have a bail-out low gear that you can use until your fitness catches up.
> 
> Try it without the Speedhub.


I was thinking that a post like this also needed a "What to expect" section. I think more people would stick with it if they knew what others had gone through on taking up SS, or what the learning/conditioning process was like.


----------



## iviguy (Oct 26, 2004)

Burkeman said:


> I think you got heckling because of the way you worded your question. If you say that you are curious about singlespeeding and want to understand the allure then you would get more serious responses than if you come in with the "silly singlespeeders, don't you know that more gears is superior?" type question. You came off as some sort of know-it-all who was going to tell us the error of our ways. There are many, many reasons to try the singlespeed thing and you could ask about those instead of asking about whether multiple gears is superior. I bought one for several reasons:
> 
> 1. Winter riding around here is hell on drivetrains, pivots, shocks, etc. Singlespeeding simplifies this tremendously. Hell, on a particularly wet winter ride I'm having problems shifting by the time we are halfway through anyhow.
> 
> ...


Well, my question in the beginning was meant more to show my ignorance on the subject than point a boney finger at the ss riders. But I see your point.

You know what is interesting, its interesting that in the beginning of this post I got a lot of people telling me that this subject has been beaten to death and to go check the FAQ's which I still haven't found, but somehow even though its apparently a beaten to death subject there are many still posting on it... So apparently there is a lot of passion from the SS riders.

I am very curious and may try it at some point but I just finished my DS bike and to be honest it scares me to think that I may like SS and give up on the DS I just built.. So I will enjoy the DS and maybe in the future try the SS. I gave the perfect bike, my old one, for converting to my wife and I don't think she would appreciate me making it a SS so I could use it...

Thanks for the post.


----------



## Greenfix (Oct 26, 2004)

iviguy said:


> check the FAQ's which I still haven't found


It is in the top right of the single speed forums screen, but I posted a link below. It is a good and complete FAQ, with a lot of links to eye candy.

Enjoy:

http://www.mtbr.com/faq/ssfaq.shtml


----------



## TheSingleGuy (Mar 11, 2004)

*I have to scroll across to see it...*



Greenfix said:


> It is in the top right of the single speed forums screen, but I posted a link below. It is a good and complete FAQ, with a lot of links to eye candy.
> 
> Enjoy:
> 
> http://www.mtbr.com/faq/ssfaq.shtml


Any way to make it more visible?


----------



## BelaySlave (Aug 4, 2004)

TheSingleGuy said:


> Any way to make it more visible?


That was my original problem too.

-------

I just recently (this past weekend) jumped on the SS bandwagon. I LOVE IT!!! I'm not a strong biker by any stretch of the imagination so trying to grind up a gradual hill with a 32x16 is hard for me, but at the same time, I'm absolutely loving it!!!!!


----------



## Kona0197 (Oct 19, 2004)

Well let me add my two cents in a non trolling way!

First off I applaud you SS riders - takes alot more muscle than I have to power a ride to the top of a hill using a SS bike.  

I for one will never be a SS rider - the last SS bike I had was when I was a kid and the bike was a BMX bike. Didn't like it then sure as hell am sure I wouldn't like it now.

I'm not sure why people refer to ghost shifting as I have never had a problem. But then again i run an 24 speed setup - 8 speed cassettes tend to not be as prone to ghost shifting as 9 speed cassettes. I've seen ghost shifting on a friends bike when he was using Shimano - it quit after he switched to SRAM.

People here complaining about maintanence with a geared bike - seriously that made me laugh as a few bikes I own only need to be worked on once a year.  

There are a few things I don't allow when building a bike - I guess now SS will be on that list alongside road bike parts.

After all - you guys ever heard of an professional renowed dowhill racer using a SS?

And there ARE alternatives to geared bikes - internal transmissions for example!


----------



## Nat (Dec 30, 2003)

Kona0197 said:


> I for one will never be a SS rider


Never say never.



Kona0197 said:


> After all - you guys ever heard of an professional renowed dowhill racer using a SS?
> 
> And there ARE alternatives to geared bikes - internal transmissions for example!


Both miss the point entirely.

Let us know when you're coming to Bend!


----------



## Kona0197 (Oct 19, 2004)

I don't think they miss the point.

Downhill racers don't use SS rigs. Not all geared bikes use derailluers.  

Anyhow - my friends are planning a trip to Bend soon I'll let you all know on the Oregon forum. And by the way none of us use a SS bike.


----------



## Nat (Dec 30, 2003)

Kona0197 said:


> Downhill racers don't use SS rigs. Not all geared bikes use derailluers.


 Still missing the point.



Kona0197 said:


> Anyhow - my friends are planning a trip to Bend soon I'll let you all know on the Oregon forum. And by the way none of us use a SS bike.


 That's okay, we can still ride together.


----------



## Kona0197 (Oct 19, 2004)

I guess I don't have a point - just never cared for SS.

Anyhoo - I hope we can ride soon. See ya around.


----------



## endure26 (Oct 19, 2004)

Because singlespeed is now mainstream. Everybody's doing it. Make sure you pick up a fixie too. Oh...and make sure they're pink. 

When you're done, make sure you come back and tell us all about how you converted your this and that hardtail and it was a religious experience - or post pics of yet another BASS/DISS/PUSS or 1x1.

Me? I'm saving for the recumbent.


----------



## Proformance Cycle (May 28, 2004)

*Just do it*

Hi

Remember when 18 speeds were the ultimate? Why did you ride a bike offered with 21 speeds then? Why 24 speeds? Why 27 speeds? 1x1 is just as cool, you learn to ride a whole different way!

Lee


----------



## Kona0197 (Oct 19, 2004)

Proformance Cycle said:


> Hi
> 
> Remember when 18 speeds were the ultimate? Why did you ride a bike offered with 21 speeds then? Why 24 speeds? Why 27 speeds? 1x1 is just as cool, you learn to ride a whole different way!
> 
> Lee


Maybe because I, for one, need the different speeds. And I like them. With the trails around here I couldn't imagine using a SS bike. Maybe because I'm a clydesdale and I'm out of shape. 

I should build up a SS - yes it WOULD have one cog in the rear. But I would stuff one of those 14 speed hubs in the middle.


----------



## motoman711 (May 7, 2004)

Kona0197 said:


> Maybe because I, for one, need the different speeds. And I like them. With the trails around here I couldn't imagine using a SS bike. Maybe because I'm a clydesdale and I'm out of shape.
> 
> I should build up a SS - yes it WOULD have one cog in the rear. But I would stuff one of those 14 speed hubs in the middle.


Just because it doesn't have derailer doesn't mean it is a single-speed. Single speeding is obviously not for you.


----------



## Kona0197 (Oct 19, 2004)

Thank you for the compliment!


----------



## Nikolas (Feb 11, 2004)

iviguy said:


> I don't get it. With different cogs and gear ratios it seems like having a 21, 24, or 27 speed would be superior to a singlespeed. So what is the benefit? Is it only weight? I have a bike I could convert but I am having trouble justifying it.


I can tell you about my reasons.

1) My single-speed bike is On-One Il Pompino, which is essentially a road bike or cyclo-cross. I usually avoid difficult off-road conditions when riding with that bike. I also have a MTB but it is (still) geared.
2) The roads where I usually ride are such that I don't usually need more than one gear. I use 48:18 gearing and I ride all the hills up. 
3) Because I have only one gear, I have carefully optimized chain line and efficiency. 
4) I realized that a single speed bike is very reliable. 
5) A single speed bike looks good with less cables and moving parts. 
6) My single speed bike looks cheap. That is good, because I don't want thieves to get interested in my bike.


----------



## Soupboy (Jan 13, 2004)

*I'm with you on the recumbent*



endure26 said:


> Me? I'm saving for the recumbent.


 But mine is going to be a FS, unicycle recumbent.

Actually, I decided to ride SS because all the standing climbs help keep my taint from getting too leathery vs. sitting and spinning.

Sean


----------



## PinkyBrigade (Jan 9, 2005)

Listen dude, if you have to ask then obviously you don't have what it takes to be a singlespeeder. I don't know what kind of answer you are looking for, are you asking for some sort of existentialist type response that somehow involves how a bunch of lycra wearing masochists are tied together by biking with no shifters or derailleurs.


----------



## WadePatton (May 10, 1999)

I learned from my HT SS that I don't need a granny gear. And if I was in the big ring, I was on asphalt---what's the point.

So now my formerly 27-possible geared FS rig has lost it's big and little rings and front D. Now I'm going to whittle down the number of cogs on the back.

And my road bike is dangerously near loosing ALL of it's gearing in favor of a flip-flop hub with a freewheel on one side and FIXED on the other.

WHY?! 

Can't quite explain that. Think INTENSITY. That's my best answer. SS'ing brings back the intensity that reminds you of why you took up mountain biking to begin with. And that's fun.

Plus you'll ALWAYS have a bunch of gearies asking you if you're crazy. I get a kick out of that.


----------



## SSped (Jan 11, 2004)

*This is Why*

When you can Build something so beautiful.


----------



## DiRt DeViL (Dec 24, 2003)

*Simplicity and silence*

I just do it for the suffering, really I tried it because of the hype created around here last year and got hooked.

Also have seen so many mech failures on group rides and on my own bikes that made sense to give it a try. So far nothing has broken on my SS but the geared was suffering from ghost shifting and after some maintenance (has been neglected since only SSing) a new chain and rear mech pullies it was fixed.

Pics of something I found today while riding, that's why I mostly SSpeed.


----------



## WadePatton (May 10, 1999)

*Here's another short and sweet answer.*

*BECAUSE fixed is a real beeotch off road.
*

It came to me today while pounding pavement--fixed of course.


----------



## jugdish (Apr 1, 2004)

Because I can't pronounce d.., de..., der..., derailleur.


----------



## Scooby-doo (Jul 26, 2004)

*The only answer to this question is get the he--*

out there and ride a true single speed. If it was me I would try a steel single. Go easy on the gears until you are use to the ride style of the single and then move up to a tougher gear ratio. 2:1 usually kicks everyones azz up hill. Even after you get use to riding one speed. Look for companies doing demos in your area or shops that have rentals or demo bikes in stock. Good luck and you will be a believer of single speeds and never be able to answer your own question. Go onto Konas website they are doing national demos and have a unit on the truck.


----------



## Potential Roadkill (Nov 5, 2004)

*Try the bigger cog and move out.*



slowrider said:


> I'll try it again. I've been riding for 12 years and I dig it but I'm not worried about beating many people to the top of the hill. It's more about having a good time and enjoying the technical riding and getting some excersize doing something I enjoy. I have a local 9 mile climb, not too steep but relentless. I normally climb it in middle 1st and I tried it in middle second and at the 5 mile mark I was allmost 20 min slower an my knees were burning. I might not enjoy pain enough for ss but I'll work on my S&M threashold so I can try SS.


It takes some time to build the endurance. I've got a half a mile of steep climb on my daily commute and when I first went SS I did it with a 32-18. I realized after a month that the hill had gotten much easier so I went to a 32-16. 
The guys who talked about the strength of their muscles around the knee have a very good point. I've had bad knees for a few years now, I've found that since I've been SS I haven't had the pain or swelling I had before. I'm actually a better runner because of my SSing.


----------



## RideOrDieDan (Jun 21, 2004)

catzilla said:


> Why SS? Cause all of the cool kids are doing it. And by cool I mean a bunch of beer guzzling folks who will eat stuff for money.


now I know how I'm going to get the money for my first SS! really!!!   The Kona Unit!

Thanks!!


----------



## capn cowbell (Mar 30, 2004)

It's just something that you will either like or not. I tend to find myself riding SS only even though I have a geared bike. It's just simple and fun, but not all agree. Some just don't like it. So the best is to try it and then decide. Just don't think too much about it. 


iviguy said:


> I don't get it. With different cogs and gear ratios it seems like having a 21, 24, or 27 speed would be superior to a singlespeed. So what is the benefit? Is it only weight? I have a bike I could convert but I am having trouble justifying it.


----------



## capn cowbell (Mar 30, 2004)

An easy way to try is to adjsut the cables so you can't shift. This way you don't have to spend money on a bike to try.


iviguy said:


> and the shoes
> and the shorts
> and the brakes
> and the camelbak
> ...


----------



## capn cowbell (Mar 30, 2004)

I got quite lonely without all the chainslap. It almost lulls one to sleep. So I added a cowbell and now annoy most everyone. All is good in the universe again.QUOTE=Lambone]so who was it that gave the decent reply?

you have to understand that people just get sick of this question in the singlespeed forum, it comes up about once a week, and the same points are hashed out.

SS is not for everybody. But on the right bike in the right terrain its a hell of alot of fun. If you do alot of climbing it can be brutal lungbusting misery, on nice rolly curvy terrain it is a blast.

It's hard to explain really, but you just have to work with the bike more...rather then changing the bike to work with you by shifting gears. The lighterweight and less component noise is a benefit, but for me I just love having to strategize my pedal stroke rather then when I shift gears.

I also ride a geared squishy bike too...it just depends on the trail, the day, and my mood.

give it a try. I jumped in feet first and bought a Kona Unit before even trying SS. Risky but it turned out great as I spend probly half my time on it. If you aren't ready to throw down $, either demo or borrow one, or build up an old beater.

I have some SS disk wheels in the classifieds now by the way.

cheers [/QUOTE]


----------



## vuduvgn (Jan 8, 2004)

Hollywood said:


> My stories, One f******g Speed stickers and beer chat.
> 
> A man don't need much more'n that...
> 
> ...


----------



## capn cowbell (Mar 30, 2004)

iviguy said:


> I don't get it. With different cogs and gear ratios it seems like having a 21, 24, or 27 speed would be superior to a singlespeed. So what is the benefit? Is it only weight? I have a bike I could convert but I am having trouble justifying it.


It's cheap to convert. Try it. If you like it great. If not oh well very few bucks spent.


----------



## capn cowbell (Mar 30, 2004)

I've seen a guy climb 7-8 miles straight (3500 vertical feet) on one. I haven't quite made it to that level yet.


Wish I Were Riding said:


> I'll post my question here (because its serious), and I don't need to get ripped on in a new thread.
> 
> I love the concept of the SS. I can see why you guys ride SS. I even think I might like riding a rigid 29er SS. However, can you SSers please comment on the type of terrain you mainly ride, especially pertaining to climbing?
> 
> ...


----------



## Dude (Jan 12, 2004)

*Ok so I didn't read each and every post*

But after looking at some of the pics of the rides and reading this thread I see several with front suspension. I was just thinking that most of the enjoyment I get out of SSing is the feel of the rigid steel dancing around crap. I find that I am more attentive to my lines as I build my skills. 
As I got my SS I spoke with the Viking himself and he talked me out of front suspension and I am glad I listened to him.... I was just wondering what drew some of you to loosen the front and give it some travel.

-Dude


----------



## Dude (Jan 12, 2004)

*This makes me want Tofu for some reason*



voodoovegan said:


>


Hmmmmmmmmmm why is that?


----------



## capn cowbell (Mar 30, 2004)

For me it is 150+ miles on a SS. For others they have their reason. Basically we don't have the nuts to want to go fully rigid all the time. I though about it long and hard. Actually rode rigid for a while. But after 10+ hours on a bike it's kind of nice not to be on top of everything.


Dude said:


> But after looking at some of the pics of the rides and reading this thread I see several with front suspension. I was just thinking that most of the enjoyment I get out of SSing is the feel of the rigid steel dancing around crap. I find that I am more attentive to my lines as I build my skills.
> As I got my SS I spoke with the Viking himself and he talked me out of front suspension and I am glad I listened to him.... I was just wondering what drew some of you to loosen the front and give it some travel.
> 
> -Dude


----------



## Halinator (May 5, 2005)

*Yes yes yes.*



capn cowbell said:


> It's cheap to convert. Try it. If you like it great. If not oh well very few bucks spent.


I am really loving the situation I am creating. I'm ordering a Waltworks 29er custom, but the wait is so long, I am ordering a Surly KM to build up so I have something to ride. The plan was to just then transfer all the stuff to the Walt, and sell the KM frame. But now, I say, why not spend a little more money I do not have, and build the KM into a rigid SS?

See, I actually hate riding bikes, especially up hills. I mean, I hate it. I'm new into serious riding, and when I go out on my road bike, and I see a hill, I get depressed. I'm 330 pounds and 6'7" tall. Going up a hill is nothing but suffering. It is actually a battle for my body, on what I am going to lose first, the legs or the lungs. I'm trying to do about 100 miles a week on the road, and every ride I return from, I have to sit for 2 hours and moan.

See, I can't abide this cadence thing. (I will not abide another toe!) I know that a man named Lance did it in a place called France with high cadence...but that tires me out. I tend to rely more on my power. So when I hit a hill, I hate downshifting and I never, ever make it to the granny gear. I keep it 2nd ring in the front, granny in the rear at worst. The reason is, I hate hills so much, and suffer so greatly on them (you light boys might think about duct taping another rider to yourselves to mimic my situation) that I just want to get the thing over with, and the granny gear is just too damn slow for that. So I just muscle it out as best I can and then when I recover from blacking out at the top, start pedaling again.

Thus, I think a SS would fit me well. Especially a SS 29er. Maybe with long cranks. Like 190+.

Anyhow, I'm pumped to do this, but it won't happen until I get my Walt (probably August?) and so by then, I'll hopefully be in better SS shape.


----------



## badsmells (Dec 1, 2004)

*The babes love it*



iviguy said:


> I don't get it. With different cogs and gear ratios it seems like having a 21, 24, or 27 speed would be superior to a singlespeed. So what is the benefit? Is it only weight? I have a bike I could convert but I am having trouble justifying it.


No balls no glory!!! With all the standing during singlespeeding there is a less chance of developing erectile dysfunction!!!! Got to love that!

Badsmells


----------



## Ridin'Dirty (Jun 4, 2004)

"It can be done for $0. Mostly it is taking things off."

Can you give me more info. on how to convert?

I have a nice steel frame that I just refinished and I was planning on using this:

http://www.jensonusa.com/store/product/cs611b00-Gusset+Single+Speed+Conversion+Kit.aspx

Also, do I need a specific type of crankset or can I set up a triple w/ just the middle ring? Will it line up properly?

Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## Greenfix (Oct 26, 2004)

The gusset kit looks nice and works well for some people, but you can do it for $0 if you have horizontal or semi horizontal drop outs. There is a lot of information in the FAQ section: http://www.mtbr.com/faq/ssfaq.shtml

For the short of it, bust apart two cassettes, and use the spacers of the cassette to line up the cog of your choice in the back with the chainring of your choice in the front. You can use any crankset you desire. YOu can even use the ramped cogs from your current cassette, though they are less than ideal. My first single speed was entirely from recycled parts. The ramped cog in the back tended to toss the chain when under heavy load (when you least want it). To solve that I sandwiched the 20 tooth cog I wante to use between two 24 tooth cogs like this: spacers/24tooth/spacer/20tooth/spacer/24tooth/spacers/lockring. I never lost my chain again after that fix.

good luck with your build.


----------



## Ridin'Dirty (Jun 4, 2004)

Greenfix said:


> The gusset kit looks nice and works well for some people, but you can do it for $0 if you have horizontal or semi horizontal drop outs. There is a lot of information in the FAQ section: http://www.mtbr.com/faq/ssfaq.shtml
> 
> For the short of it, bust apart two cassettes, and use the spacers of the cassette to line up the cog of your choice in the back with the chainring of your choice in the front. You can use any crankset you desire. YOu can even use the ramped cogs from your current cassette, though they are less than ideal. My first single speed was entirely from recycled parts. The ramped cog in the back tended to toss the chain when under heavy load (when you least want it). To solve that I sandwiched the 20 tooth cog I wante to use between two 24 tooth cogs like this: spacers/24tooth/spacer/20tooth/spacer/24tooth/spacers/lockring. I never lost my chain again after that fix.
> 
> good luck with your build.


Thanks - this is a big help. It's good to know that I can use an older crankset for now just to get it built up. Now, how can I get out of the office w/o being noticed


----------



## Tinn_85 (Mar 19, 2004)

Becasue I couldn't find any new 7 speed parts...


----------



## udontknowmehomie (Jul 22, 2004)

*help out the iceman*

i was recently riding somewhere in ohio and was getting my a$$kicked by a uphill from hell and got passed by a dude on singlespeed, now granted i was on my freerider, but the dude passed me like i was standing still, and i'm no springchicken either. i'm gonna have to give this biz a shot. are most of u guys setting these things up yourselves or having a shop do it? i've got an old cannondale f400 sitting around collecting dust anybody have any suggestions of how to go about this?


----------



## Greenfix (Oct 26, 2004)

udontknowmehomie said:


> i was recently riding somewhere in ohio and was getting my a$$kicked by a uphill from hell and got passed by a dude on singlespeed, now granted i was on my freerider, but the dude passed me like i was standing still, and i'm no springchicken either. i'm gonna have to give this biz a shot. are most of u guys setting these things up yourselves or having a shop do it? i've got an old cannondale f400 sitting around collecting dust anybody have any suggestions of how to go about this?


You can do it yourself if you have a couple of basic tools. Check out the FAQ section in my earlier post and the websites I mention above.
Take off all things shifty (unless you are using your derailleur as a tensioner). Shorten the chain. Presto. There are more detailed instructions are numerous threads here, including this one: http://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?t=105336

Happy building.


----------



## WV Hippy (Mar 5, 2005)

I've had 3 singles, all converted. It's great to have a bike you know is always gonna work. In the snow in the mud whatever it just works. I can actually climb more steep stuff on my converted Exile single than anything I've ridden. Do yourself a favor and don't bother with the squish in the front.


----------



## Burkeman (Jan 23, 2004)

Kona0197 said:


> Well let me add my two cents in a non trolling way!
> 
> First off I applaud you SS riders - takes alot more muscle than I have to power a ride to the top of a hill using a SS bike.
> 
> ...


First of all, if you have a bicycle that only needs to be worked on once a year it is either a) not getting ridden that much or b) not getting ridden in very extreme terrain or conditions. I will tell you that here during the summer the geared bike doesn't need a whole lot of maintenance other than keeping the chain lubed as it is dry out. However, during the winter around here where there is a great deal of rain and the grit and grime works its way into all of your bike parts it is an incredible difference in the amount of maintenance between my rigid SS and my geared bike (Specialized Epic). On the Epic it is constant squeaky pivots and difficulties shifting at the end of a wet ride. I will admit that this is better with an 8 speed setup as it wasn't that long ago that I had one of those but it still required a lot more maintenance than my SS. Where are you riding that you don't have to do maintenance? I ride 3-4 days a week pretty much year round and I can't get away with this sort of maintenance schedule.

As for the downhill racer question, I'm wondering why singlespeeders should care what downhill racers ride. I haven't heard of any NASCAR drivers riding singlespeeds so should I put my Surly on Ebay? Singlespeeders are cross-country riders for the most part and the cross country singlespeed scene is not short on pro-riders. Travis Brown has been absolutely dominating SSers all over and on the ladies side, Marla Streb (a national champion downhiller, by the way) has been extremely dominant including putting 8 minutes on the second place pro at the Sea Otter this year in the Women's pro SSer category. If you don't care to try SSing then that is no skin off of my back but the reasoning given in this post is pretty ridiculous to say the least. SSing isn't for everyone and no one will question you on that. However, to come into a SSer's forum and making ridiculous statements about pro downhillers to support geared bikes is just asking for someone to give you crap about it. Why don't you go into the Save Some Weight forum and tell them that sub-20 lb bikes are silly since Pro-Downhill bikes weigh 50 lbs?


----------



## Nat (Dec 30, 2003)

Burkeman said:


> Why don't you go into the Save Some Weight forum and tell them that sub-20 lb bikes are silly since Pro-Downhill bikes weigh 50 lbs?


Funny you should say that, because he just posted on the 29er board that 29ers are dumb.

http://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?postid=970629#poststop

Nice social skills, hey?


----------



## Burkeman (Jan 23, 2004)

Nat said:


> Funny you should say that, because he just posted on the 29er board that 29ers are dumb.
> 
> http://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?postid=970629#poststop
> 
> Nice social skills, hey?


Too humorous. Sometimes unintentional comedy is absolutely the best kind. Now I think I'll go over to the women's riding forum and tell them that bikes are for guys.


----------



## scanjok (Jul 2, 2004)

*3 reasons*

because i hate him, i hate her and i hate you too...good day


----------



## jdub347 (Jan 29, 2004)

eeeee


----------



## jdub347 (Jan 29, 2004)

Becuase when I get pissed at my bike and I throw it and stomp on it there are less parts to break....which saves me money and time, because when I destroy my bike, it makes me more angry and I tend to destroy other things that are around me becuase I think of how much it is going to cost to fix my bike, etc, etc....it is a vicious circle really.


----------



## SSteel (Dec 31, 2003)

*The Tao of Singlespeeding*

I can't believe no one posted this in this thread yet, it's... definitive.
Kinda old, nevertheless... from Dirt Rag here is a snipit of The Tao of Singlespeeding by Corvus Corvax

If you get this, then you should dump the gears and read the other 12 verses. 

*10*
_To ride one gear is natural.
Sprints do not last all morning, 
Descents do not last all day.

The follower of singlespeeding
is at one with his bike. 
He who rides smoothly
Experiences flow. 
He who loses the trail
Becomes confused. 
When you are at one with your bike, 
The trail welcomes you. 
When you conserve your momentum, 
The flow is always there. 
When you are at one with pain, 
The pain is experienced willingly.

He who does not get out of the saddle
Will not make it to the top of the hill. _ 

Why do I ride SS?
--> 'cause it's harder.
--> 'cause it's more interesting.
--> 'cause it makes me a better rider.


----------



## Johnny Chicken Bones (Jul 13, 2005)

Why singlespeed? Get your head outa my ass! For the love of god this topic is beat to death like your Mom's diaphram. I'll tell why I ride SS cuz I like sprocket tatoos, coffee, keepin it reel, UH, DH, looking for parking at the trailhead as well as pit toilets and spanking your dog. It's a stupid question, as is my answer. Think your lame? Well bucko I'm a lot lamer!!!


----------



## iviguy (Oct 26, 2004)

Johnny Chicken Bones said:


> Why singlespeed? Get your head outa my ass! For the love of god this topic is beat to death like your Mom's diaphram. I'll tell why I ride SS cuz I like sprocket tatoos, coffee, keepin it reel, UH, DH, looking for parking at the trailhead as well as pit toilets and spanking your dog. It's a stupid question, as is my answer. Think your lame? Well bucko I'm a lot lamer!!!


Yes, As you said, you are lamer... Check the date of this question. It was asked March 1st and has had who knows how many answers. Apparently it's not as dead a topic as you might have thought. Apparenly as far as it being a stupid question as you so eloquently put it, it seems to have gotten a lot of good response so maybe it's not quite as stupid as your answer was. Come to think of if, why am I answering your stupid response anyway?? Oh yeah, I remember. I am in a bad mood and you gave me the perfect opportunity to stick it to someone. Thanks, I feel better now.

Don't worry, I don't really blame you too much. Seems like we get newbies sometimes around here that aren't aware of etiquette on the forum. Either that or maybe it's just people like you who probably hop from forum to forum trolling.


----------



## Anonymous (Mar 3, 2005)

*Why single speed?*

Cuz you want a new riding experience, or because you are insecure and want people to tell you that you're "hardcore".
Just my $.02.


----------



## jdub347 (Jan 29, 2004)

Anonymous said:


> Cuz you want a new riding experience, or because you are insecure and want people to tell you that you're "hardcore".
> Just my $.02.


Actually, what I am amazed at is that people actually care whether or not I ride a single speed.


----------



## mtbikernc69 (Mar 23, 2004)

So did you build that SS yet???!!!  I'm gonna build up my C'dale hardtail this fall. Later....



The Cycle Path


----------



## edge (Oct 17, 2004)

*Why singlespeed?*

cause it only cost me $50


----------



## DiRt DeViL (Dec 24, 2003)

Stuff like this










Pic taken during last nigth's ride, 3 SS and 3 geared.


----------



## Tracerboy (Oct 13, 2002)

*where is the singlespeed faq PLEASE!!!*

Hey I'm just getting going with SS, and could use all the info I can get my hands on. You mentioned a Singlespeed faq? Where could I Download this? I search mtbr but no luck. Thanks, TImO



screampint said:


> It's fun.
> 
> The only way you will understand is to try it. If it's for you, then great, if not, at least you gave it a shot.
> 
> Also, read the singlespeed FAQ.


----------



## singlespeedfarmer (Sep 16, 2005)

iviguy said:


> I don't get it. With different cogs and gear ratios it seems like having a 21, 24, or 27 speed would be superior to a singlespeed. So what is the benefit? Is it only weight? I have a bike I could convert but I am having trouble justifying it.


The way I seeit, going single speed is a lot like chopping a tree with an axe insead of a chain saw. Cheaper, lighter, less maintenance and it leaves you feeling like you accomplished more. Anyone can zip a fancy technology filled machine through the woods, but I prefer to use old fashioned elbow grease.


----------



## Godzilla (Mar 31, 2005)

Because it [email protected] hurts, what more is there to be said?


----------



## SpudDamon (Sep 25, 2005)

Why not?!? Who even asks lol! Why Bicycle?


----------



## Carebear (May 6, 2004)

So iviguy, did you build up your SS yet?

Here's my $0.03.

I bought my FS about two years ago . Immediately some SS friends said I had to turn the old HT into an SS. Well, about the time you started asking the question, I bit the bullet.

Now I have put as many or more miles on the SS this year compared to the FS (consider I race the FS......stay tuned.) My first time out I cleared a granite hill (Fence Hill) at Conyers Horse Park in GA that I had always struggled with. The only explanation was I didn't have a choice, and just attacked. Since then I've only missed the hill once on any bike when I tried a different line.

The biggest benefit I have gotten from riding a SS is the education in picking lines. I am so much smoother on any bike than before I started riding a single gear. It will make you a stronger rider too.

Be careful of the traps though! Just as someone pointed out earlier, I am now looking at SS specific built frames. Addictive Cycles in Braselton, GA is coming out with what looks to be a sweet one.

Singlespeeed - It's pure, it's simple, it's addictive!


----------



## Steel Ridr (Sep 25, 2005)

Of my four mtn bikes, only one is geared. That one, a '94 Jamis Dakota, was relieved of command as a mtn bike and reassigned to touring/commuting duty w/1.25" slicks, all road components (drop h/bars and bar-end shifters, etc.) and drivetrain, fenders and rack and probably will never leave the pavement again.


----------



## hippiedeathmetal (Jul 30, 2005)

"If you have to ask "why?", you probaly don`t get it.".....Gary Fisher.

Ask your self, Why Not?


----------



## Proformance Cycle (May 28, 2004)

edge said:


> cause it only cost me $50


 Is that a blasted MADWAGON?


----------



## stinkymutt (Jul 28, 2005)

*why singlespeed?*

You mean they make bikes with more than one gear? Why didn't I think of that!?


----------



## xcallmntman (May 9, 2005)

I recently converted my old Fisher Joshua F1 (with rear shock lockout) to singlespeed. Why? Because I can and because I grew tired of replacing derailures and drivetrains. After a stick removed half the derailure from my 05 Dawg Primo in the middle of a ride I converted the Fisher simply out of spite. I'll fix those sticks! My first ride was a group ride where I heard the words " If people keep getting those things the group will get even more spread out and there will be even more waiting". Guess what, there was a lot of waiting but, it was me waiting for them to catch up! A singlespeed forces you to use momentom, plan your attack before you get to a hill and simply ride faster. Try it! It's like learing to ride all over again and it's a blast. The most frustraiting part is following someone as they slowly noodle there way up a hill with you chomping at the bit to pass them.


----------



## kawboy8 (May 5, 2004)

*Because...*



skinny-tire said:


> Why not?


Single speeds are dumb. I had a single speed when I was 4. Someone said, "because their the new thing...mainstream". How dumb. Because everyone else is doing it...lets all run out and buy a bike that technology has left behind.


----------



## Nat (Dec 30, 2003)

kawboy8 said:


> Single speeds are dumb. I had a single speed when I was 4. Someone said, "because their the new thing...mainstream". How dumb. Because everyone else is doing it...lets all run out and buy a bike that technology has left behind.


Sissy. Wuss. Pansy. Miss. Ma'am. Sally.


----------



## donkey (Jan 14, 2004)

kawboy8 said:


> Single speeds are dumb. I had a single speed when I was 4. Someone said, "because their the new thing...mainstream". How dumb. Because everyone else is doing it...lets all run out and buy a bike that technology has left behind.


Your trolling is getting really tired. Go back to the women's lounge or better yet......find a new forum to waste your time with.

How about some ride related content from ya?

B


----------



## lemming (Apr 29, 2005)

i like singlespeed because it is dependable and really quiet. when you do a drop to flat (curb) with gears it clangs and sounds like you broke something. with singlespeed all you get it the sound of your tires hitting the ground, and maybe you'r fork compressing.


----------



## Ridin'Dirty (Jun 4, 2004)

*SSNoob epiphany*

I'm gonna beat a dead horse here but has anyone noticed that riding a singlespeed gets your ass in gear on the climbs? At least for me it does.

I think the reason is that on a geared bike I can pick a comfortable gear combo and just mule it up the hills. I guess my way of trying to climb efficiently was really just lazy riding. Riding on my singlespeed, there are times when I am zoning out/getting lazy and then my bike gets my attention and my legs kick back into gear. I am spinning much better and climbing stronger since I threw a leg over my converted '99 steel frame Gary Fisher Aquila that was sitting quietly in a friends garage, waiting to be noticed again.


----------



## machinewsi (Apr 4, 2005)

iviguy said:


> I don't get it. With different cogs and gear ratios it seems like having a 21, 24, or 27 speed would be superior to a singlespeed. So what is the benefit? Is it only weight? I have a bike I could convert but I am having trouble justifying it.


Well, I think you're supposed to get a seperate bike for every cycling discipline...or is that just me?


----------



## Carebear (May 6, 2004)

kawboy8 said:


> Single speeds are dumb. I had a single speed when I was 4. Someone said, "because their the new thing...mainstream". How dumb. Because everyone else is doing it...lets all run out and buy a bike that technology has left behind.


Mmmmm.......strong in this one, the force is not!


----------



## ebfreeride (Nov 29, 2004)

*simple*

cause its simple, cause its fun, cause there is no derailer to break at 10 miles out, cause its all stronger, the hub is far more balanced making for superior wheel tension, the chains are tougher compare to the "dental floss" chains of 9/10 speed, cause its lighter and can be cheaper, cause you can! the list goes on.


----------



## serious (Jan 25, 2005)

Well, I actually took the time to read this and I am still wondering how normal people deal with tough climbs where SS ratios (even as low as 32:23) may not be enough. I have heard of elite riders manage the terrain I ride with 32:16,17,18, but they are elite riders! I am 43 years old and I am an average sport rider at best. I can manage the toughest climbs where I ride, but I find myself occasionally in ratios around 1:1.

So how do you SSers deal with that? I have to believe that many of you are not elite riders and cannot possibly have the strength and stamina to clear *real technical climbs* in 32:16 or 32:18. Do you walk? Do you get frustrated with walking? Do you avoid some of the steeper, technical climbs? Be honest, please.

Mind you I need no convincing to go SS. I already ordered an SS (back to basics with a rigid On One Inbred) and will give it a shot. I know I love out of saddle grunts, but I have my limits and I sometimes have to sit and spin to preserve myself. My rides are 2-4 hours, in the advanced/expert XC terrain.

Anyway, there are 2 things that "bother" me regarding the SS.

1) I hate getting off my bike. Maybe I have to change that attitude. 
2) I have *never* seen an SS bike on the trails I ride. That scares me.


----------



## Nat (Dec 30, 2003)

serious said:


> Well, I actually took the time to read this and I am still wondering how normal people deal with tough climbs where SS ratios (even as low as 32:23) may not be enough. I have heard of elite riders manage the terrain I ride with 32:16,17,18, but they are elite riders! I am 43 years old and I am an average sport rider at best. I can manage the toughest climbs where I ride, but I find myself occasionally in ratios around 1:1.
> 
> So how do you SSers deal with that? I have to believe that many of you are not elite riders and cannot possibly have the strength and stamina to clear *real technical climbs* in 32:16 or 32:18. Do you walk? Do you get frustrated with walking? Do you avoid some of the steeper, technical climbs? Be honest, please.
> 
> ...


Most of my local terrain is on a gentle, gradual incline, but there are some steep climbs littered here and there. If you stick with your ss, you'll find yourself getting much stronger fairly quickly. At first some of those hills will seem impossible and you'll think you're having a heart attack, but the next time will be a little easier. You'll learn to use your back, your arms, your chest, your facial muscles. You'll use muscles that you thought had nothing to do with pedalling.

It's not that I avoid steep, technical climbs. It's that I have a healthy respect and anxiety towards the harder ones that I'm uncertain I can climb. Right now you know that you can pretty much ride up everything local to you if you just shift down far enough, right? What if suddenly that certainty was gone? I've been nervous about several steeps around here until I was able to go try it. Some climbs I've put off until I felt as if I was ready. It gives me an uncertain goal for which to prepare. That's one thing I find so satisfying. One day you can barely make it up the base of a hill before you need to walk, then a few months later you're bounding over that hill and barely breathing hard. It's totally rewarding when you make it up a hill that you were certain would kill you.

It's okay to start with a low gear ratio (2:1 or higher does not have to be the goal, although somehow people use it for bragging rights -- whatever) then increase as you strengthen. You're going to have to lose your hangups about walking though. Plan to walk a lot...at least at first.


----------



## BrendanC (Aug 11, 2005)

*Logs!*

I like the fact that when hopping over logs I don't scar them with my chainring. And the clearance is better too!


----------



## serious (Jan 25, 2005)

Thanks Nat, I am looking forward to the challenge. I will also leave my ego at the door and choose the ratios wisely (probably start in 32:20 and go from there).

Too bad I may have to wait until next spring to take the SS on my normal trails. The SS bike arrives at the end of November and by that time I will probably be skiing already and all the mtb centers around here will be closed.


----------



## mudplugger (Nov 10, 2005)

*bike (1999) 6:69*

In case it's not already posted here -

From Lama Ferrentino:

"In the days when there was no difference between road and mountain biking, no such thing as a mountain bike and most roads lay unpaved, back when racers fixed their own damn bikes, and men were proud enough to wear knickers, bikes had but one gear. Then came the derailleur, launching a 60-year long game of technological one-upmanship that is showing absolutely no signs of relenting . . . The singlespeed is the purist-zen-layman-quad-bursting flag of surrender in the face of technology. . . Light, simple and surprisingly adept in hilly and tight spaces, the one-speed is probably the cheapest way to learn how to smile again. Even if the smile is a grimace of pain."

Simply put, simple machines are more reliable. But like a lot of things, the experience has to be lived for a real understanding of the thing itself. I like a singlespeed because when I ride, I feel like I did when I was 12 years old riding a one-geared bike off jury-rigged wooden ramps in the bush of Northern Ontario. Back when air was something to breathe rather than get.


----------



## freerider33 (Nov 14, 2005)

*Ss-fs*

Had many SS bikes & makes you a fit rider. I converted my bike in 1996-97 & nobody had ever seen one at TSALI & NOC & were sceptical as hell.... Now it's very big SS is.
Although i discovered DH & now Freeriding my Heckler, i am going to convert my HECKLER to SS ! Pics soon after conversion. 
At 33 yrs old you start thinking about fitness & just getting outdoors rather than hucking & dropping & ripping up berms---Especially without health insurance !!
-- SINGLESPEED --
1)Less cost .No dersilaers,pods,etc to replace every year or two.
2)Quieter-you see alot more animals because you are stealthy.
3)After chainline is perfectly set----- "no mechanicals with SS hardly"
4)No upkeep at all compared to fully geared.= more time for other things !
5) Your mind is FREE on the ride.No anticipating shifting -or- wondering if you'll get chainsuck or mud in the pulley's ,etc.
6)SS riders are more CORE imo, & most do not shave thier legs-which i DO NOT. Also less time Sitting on the seat & spinning to death in that little gear. More upperbody workout on a SS.
my .02
peas...................

edit:spelling


----------



## freerider33 (Nov 14, 2005)

*reply*



serious said:


> Well, I actually took the time to read this and I am still wondering how normal people deal with tough climbs where SS ratios (even as low as 32:23) may not be enough. I have heard of elite riders manage the terrain I ride with 32:16,17,18, but they are elite riders! I am 43 years old and I am an average sport rider at best. I can manage the toughest climbs where I ride, but I find myself occasionally in ratios around 1:1.
> 
> So how do you SSers deal with that? I have to believe that many of you are not elite riders and cannot possibly have the strength and stamina to clear *real technical climbs* in 32:16 or 32:18. Do you walk? Do you get frustrated with walking? Do you avoid some of the steeper, technical climbs? Be honest, please.
> 
> ...


reply:
I like to get off & push up most hills or even run.It's more straighforward to do meaning just that. A really experienced geared climber may love the challenge of keeping his front wheel pointed up the hill & sitting his prostate gland on the tip of the saddle to keep his bike climbing..
Now some mountainous trails around E.TN are extremely hard on anything & it would be impossible to climb on a SS & can push up the climb just as fast or faster than the climbers on the bikes.
It's just a great simple biking experience.Less brain thought & more simplicity on a SS.
My other .02


----------



## gatman (Jun 10, 2004)

serious said:


> Thanks Nat, I am looking forward to the challenge. I will also leave my ego at the door and choose the ratios wisely (probably start in 32:20 and go from there).


I am fairly new to this SS and was not in killer shape when I started it. I started out with 32:20, but now run 32:18 most of the time. I do plan on putting the 20 back on when the weather gets bad.

I will admit, with my SS I walk more than I would have to with my gearie. I also HATE walking. I try very hard not to walk, but almost every ride I find myself walking sooner or later. The good news is that I walk on less hills than I have before. I too was very skeptical about riding SS. I heard about these guys back in 97 or so when I raced a lot. I figured they would just get off and run up the hill. Now that I do it, I can not believe some of the stuff I can climb.

You will keep more momentum into the climb because the faster you go, the easier it is to go. On a gearie, I tend to slow down a little more and plan on the down shift.

In my opinion, once you get to a certain sized hill it does not get any harder to climb. Now I am not saying it is easy, but I have found that once the hill is big enough I am going through the same motions with the same amount of energy needed for each stroke. The only hard part is to keep pedaling and the fitness to do so. With geared bikes the closer you get to the top, the harder it is to go and the slower you get. IMO. The more you climb the more you will be able to maintain the pedaling on a climb. You will need to pick up your lungs out of the front chain ring a few times, but it does get better.

Just think about when you started riding on a geared bike. Not all of the hills were do able that you can do now. It takes some conditioning to do so and SSing takes different musles.

Take all the free time you have from deciding what gear to be in or *****ing about the gear not changing, and look around the woods more as you pass through. It is amazing how much you will free up. I don't think I have ever finished a ride on my SS with out a smile on my face!! 

sorry so long


----------



## Swifty* (Nov 30, 2005)

i ride single speed but only because i ride dirt jump and the way i have built my local trails means tht u dont have to pedal coz its on a downhill so instead of having to maintain a big cassette, and derailleur and all that i just went single speed (and i snapped my mech hanger and couldnt be bother fixin it that might have had something to do with it)i think it depends what sort of riding you do to whether you need a single speed r not sorry for stating the obvias


----------



## HillbillyBiker (Aug 12, 2004)

You SS guys are living it up. I just took my first ride on a SS after about 10 years of mt biking. I was sold at the first turn of the cranks. I hoped on my buddy's salsa juan solo 16" and it felt better than the trek i've been riding for 5 years. No shifting, no derailluers, just out of the saddle mashing up hills, dang it was fun. I gotta get one. Course his had some awesome hope mono mini's that work better than any brake i've ever tried. I tried to build one online and the price quickly shot above $2K, so I guess I will have to wait. But dang, i'm craving some more SS action, it's too much fun. Ride on.


----------



## Li'l Bastard (Dec 31, 2005)

Single or fixed, there really is no other way to enjoy cycling that's quite the same. If you don't get it, you don't get it!


----------



## singlespeedfarmer (Sep 16, 2005)

iviguy said:


> I don't get it. With different cogs and gear ratios it seems like having a 21, 24, or 27 speed would be superior to a singlespeed. So what is the benefit? Is it only weight? I have a bike I could convert but I am having trouble justifying it.


Have you ever heard the saying "to sharpen your saw"? It's kinda like that. if you would rather go through the extra energy of pushing a bigger gear up hills, instead of doing maintenance, spending more on parts, and worrying about your drive train failling, than you are a single speeder indeed. I myself would much rather suffer through the horrible consequences of putting more effort into my mountain biking than dealing with the above problems. I am lazy in that sense, and damn proud of it.


----------



## Carebear (May 6, 2004)

Hey, I got my SS specific bike!!!

Some friends of mine named Scott Hodge and Grant Lockwood at Addictive Cycles in Braselton, GA designed their own bike. They called it the Addictive OD-1 (keep in mind it's an addiction and you can overdose). It does have a place for a hanger if your not ready for the pure fix just yet.

They still have a few left. More in be found at Addictive Cycles OD-1.


----------



## ridewiththegirls (Jul 29, 2004)

*simplicity no gears*



iviguy said:


> I don't get it. With different cogs and gear ratios it seems like having a 21, 24, or 27 speed would be superior to a singlespeed. So what is the benefit? Is it only weight? I have a bike I could convert but I am having trouble justifying it.


It is good discipline. It works by momentum. Alot of people ride fixed gears no brakes, it is not superior just another way of riding. Singlespeed requires superior discipline and a challenge. No cables no shifters no derailers. Clean. Simplistic form of cycling which requires very low maintainance on the bike.


----------



## Cogito (Nov 2, 2005)

*As briefly as possible*

Freedom from choice.


----------



## obsessive mechanic (Mar 26, 2005)

*My thoughts on the subject*

I ride a rigid singlespeed so that technology will stop making up for my mistakes.Its just me and my bike.Ask a very good car driver if he likes ABS, traction control, computerised suspension or engine enhancements or whatever other modern technology that takes away from the true experience of driving.I bet that most would say no and i feel that way about my bike.Just me and a stripped down rigid singlespeed.No excuses....


----------



## stinkymutt (Jul 28, 2005)

I dig that reason, Obsessive!

I ride SS because I love hernias and prolapsed rectums.


----------



## todd_freeride (Aug 9, 2005)

had to make the 200th post  I SS mostly because of no more dropped chains when I go DJing. and also, no more ripped off RD's and no more niose !


----------



## 1-track-mind (Aug 11, 2005)

I'm entertaining the idea of a SS 29er for the conditioning aspect and for family singletrack excursions. If I get a ss, *we will all be walking*. 
SS is also the cheapest way for me to get a 29er, which I've been dying to try.


----------



## brianthebiker (Nov 1, 2005)

iviguy said:


> I don't get it. With different cogs and gear ratios it seems like having a 21, 24, or 27 speed would be superior to a singlespeed. So what is the benefit? Is it only weight? I have a bike I could convert but I am having trouble justifying it.


I am still trying to figure that out myself.....besides weight I can see none.


----------



## PaddyH (Aug 23, 2004)

brianthebiker said:


> I am still trying to figure that out myself.....besides weight I can see none.


it's simple, quiet, light, fast, makes you a better rider--if you race(and are competitive) against geared bikers

Singlespeeding isn't Amway, no one's telling you to do it, or "get it"...riding is something we all do it for different reasons, geared, not, rigid, full-squish...


----------



## superfastaction (Jan 24, 2006)

*Flooooooooowwwwwwwww!!*

I haven't read this entire thread, so forgive me if this has been said before: It's a flow thing! I was riding a fairly brutal trail 2 years ago when I picked up a stick on my VT2 and tore off my derailleur... 3 miles into a 12 mile loop I wasn't about to walk back, so I took some links out of my chain and set up a 16x32 and kept on riding. 9 miles later I was converted! The flow was amazing, and all the reasons I love to ride (mainly that zen feeling of forgetting everything except for what is in fronto of you) was magnified by not having the gears to worry about.

So the following year I spent a bit (not a lot) and set up my old Diamondback Apex as a 16x32 singlespeed. Within a few weeks I was dropping folks - all because of the flow. Coming up on a hill? Your two options are to keep momentum or to walk it. Rock gardens are easier to clean... there's no chain-suck, no chain-flop... it's easier to feel the bike as an extension of your body. My friends riding 21-speeds just don't ride that way - and given the option of using an easier gear on a long, nasty climb, it's human nature to do so.

All that said, I still love my dualie!! I just ride it different - more like the singlespeed, actually - as in I don't change gears unless it's vital to get through a section. So please don't knock it until you've tried it. I was always skeptical as well! It seems obvious from these posts that the singlespeed community is so tight because of all the flack they get... 

Didn't Dr. Bronner say "One on one! One on one or NONE!!!!" ....or something like that...?


----------



## CTXSV (Nov 5, 2005)

*My reasons...*

I recently decided to try a 26 " SS, and so far, it has been worth it.

The Monocog doesn't travel as fast as my geared bike, but I enjoy the challenge of riding a minimalist bike for a change. Significantly reduced maintenance helps with the bottom line, which is nice. My geared bike is thief bait, so it cannot be used as a commuter in good conscience, but the SS can be locked just about anywhere without a second thought. The comparative lack of drivetrain noise vs. any geared bike that I have tried is nice too. The SS brings back memories me of my BMX days long ago and makes me smile whenever I ride it.

These reasons make SS worthwhile to me, YMMV.


----------



## superfastaction (Jan 24, 2006)

Hollywood said:


> you know its coming. That's exactly the same process that I went through.
> 
> oops, almost forgot Step 4:
> 
> neglect/sell your current ride


Yeah... the dualie sat in the shed a lot since I tricked out my ss last year! That tends to happen as you realize how ridiculous most of this technology is for xc riding. Regarding the talk about front sus vs. rigid - some nice 2.3 tires will cushion the blow pretty well. One thing I'm not sure that's been mentioned is tire pressure... without using the weenie gears you'll find that the rear tire stays glued to ground even on the most gruelling climbs. Oh! And youre upper-body will get worked like never before. Oh hell.... SINGLESPEEDS ROCK!


----------



## gijsberg (Dec 2, 2005)

*my reason*

I should say: _Al is de fiets nog zo snel, de conditie achterhaalt hem wel!_
Translation: The bike can be very fast, but the rider has to do it!

And i like to prove this to my geared friends by doing it all with one gear!


----------



## GrantB (Jan 10, 2004)

I'm definitely an infrequent visitor to SS land, but here are the benefits as I see them.

----It can be an incredibly quiet, soothing ride. You don't realize how loud the geared bike can be until you try an SS.

----It's a different kind of focus. Without more gears to blast me through a descent, I found I would just relax and focus on carving and cornering, and maintaining momentum going back into climbs. Climbing even benign hills can become a chore, reacquanting you with your heart and the strength in your legs.

----Think of it as just another way to make the trails you ride all the time feel new again. Months ago when I was really giving this a shot, the "easy" ride in town had proven itself not so easy on a 32x18 combo. And that's pretty weak for some of the purists out here. 

Like others have said here, I'm sure, it's just another diversion, no more ridiculous than devoting your free time to riding a bike in the woods in the first place.


----------



## monogod (Feb 10, 2006)

brianthebiker said:


> I am still trying to figure that out myself.....besides weight I can see none.


Weight isn't what it's all about... but simplicity and personal satisfaction is.

One of my Cro-Mo Redline SS bikes (and my first SS) is 27 lbs. but on it I smoke the people on their ultra light $4000 squishy geared bikes. They kid me about "drilling holes in my bike to lower the weight" but they can't catch me on the trail. In Moab (and elsewhere) I descend things and ride lines that most people avoid; and made all but 2 climbs at Slick Rock. When I race I turn lap times comparable to the expert class leaders. That's all very satisfying because it's all me. No compensation with technology for lack of ability.

A full rigid single speed bike will make you a faster, smoother, and much stronger rider. Being rigid DEMANDS that you actually have technical skills rather than just slop over things. One gear means your stroke and climbing technique must be superb. You're either good or you're hike-a-biking.

The bottom line of singlespeeding is simplicity with no excuses.

Oh yeah, and it's fun to trash talk squishy gearies!


----------



## KleinKrazy (Feb 13, 2006)

kawboy8 said:


> Single speeds are dumb. I had a single speed when I was 4. Someone said, "because their the new thing...mainstream". How dumb. Because everyone else is doing it...lets all run out and buy a bike that technology has left behind.


I'm faster on my FS SS through the local trails than I ever was on any 21/24/27 speed gearie. Most of the "hardcore" MTBers I've run into with the newest $5k XC rigs will say something when I pass them with my SS. I attribute it to the fact I no longer have to subconciously tell myself when to shift. It frees up that much more of your mind to pick the best lines. Besides, there's nothing like stomping up a huge hill with a 2:1 while passing all the folks who picked the granny... puts a big smile on my face.


----------



## SS-Rider (Feb 27, 2006)

*get over it.....*

Yes I agree this question has been asked alot but so what??? theres new people coming on here all the time wanting to know no big deal I bet theres alot of qusetions thats been asked before over & over... As for me I LOVE my Redline Mono Cog SS its light will be light alot cheaper to fix & maintain Plus starting out I'll be a better rider then the guy buying a $4,000 FS whos never rode before if I stay at it  besides hes just a question remember to breath!


----------



## miSSionary (Jun 29, 2005)

*Why SS??*

So I can be out there doing it and not on this board trying to sell others on the idea...SSimple enough.


----------



## superfastaction (Jan 24, 2006)

Jeez... I'm posting out of pure frustration. Is kawboy8 one of those folks that thing 'mountainbikes' are really dirt bikes? Looks like it from the avatar.  

This is probably going to open up a whole new can o' worms, but why are folks so defensive about this... even going to the point of posting on ss forums with strong opinions when they've never tried it?? I get the same crap from some yabbos when they find out I'm vegetarian and try to convince me how I need to eat meat to build muscle. Whatever. Why do they care? Live your life dude!

Yes - you don't need a bike with 7 inches of travel that costs $4k to ride most trails, and ss riders prove that every day, even dropping a lot of folks on the way. Deal with it. Or better yet, next time you see a singlespeeder on your local trail try and drop their ass and show them what all your gears are for. That'll show 'em.


----------



## miSSionary (Jun 29, 2005)

*Yes, you are correct sir!!*



superfastaction said:


> Jeez... I'm posting out of pure frustration. Is kawboy8 one of those folks that thing 'mountainbikes' are really dirt bikes? Looks like it from the avatar. QUOTE]
> 
> Kawgirl8 is a poser who likes to troll. Check the women's lounge, these SS guys will eat him alive, but oh does he love to make prey on the woman's lounge. You know superfastaction, please ignore my comments, cawgirl8 is where he is needed...in the women's lounge pouting about technology...Poor lil' guy!! Maybe one day he'll realize the technology, sell the bike and ride that stupid motor bike he has as an avatar on a MTB forum!! Women I have offended, please don't be offended as you are all soooo much tuffer than kawgirl8.


----------



## Jaybo (Mar 5, 2008)

*Very interesting...*



superfastaction said:


> I haven't read this entire thread, so forgive me if this has been said before: It's a flow thing! I was riding a fairly brutal trail 2 years ago when I picked up a stick on my VT2 and tore off my derailleur... 3 miles into a 12 mile loop I wasn't about to walk back, so I took some links out of my chain and set up a 16x32 and kept on riding. 9 miles later I was converted! The flow was amazing, and all the reasons I love to ride (mainly that zen feeling of forgetting everything except for what is in fronto of you) was magnified by not having the gears to worry about.
> 
> So the following year I spent a bit (not a lot) and set up my old Diamondback Apex as a 16x32 singlespeed. Within a few weeks I was dropping folks - all because of the flow. Coming up on a hill? Your two options are to keep momentum or to walk it. Rock gardens are easier to clean... there's no chain-suck, no chain-flop... it's easier to feel the bike as an extension of your body. My friends riding 21-speeds just don't ride that way - and given the option of using an easier gear on a long, nasty climb, it's human nature to do so.
> 
> ...


On steep, long (over 5 mile climbs) isn't the SS uncomfortable? I found it to be very hard. Do you get used to it?

Jaybo


----------



## superfastaction (Jan 24, 2006)

Well... five mile climbs can kick yer ass on any bike.  Depending on your riding you would want to choose different gear ratios. My ss is a 32:16, which is great for most of our riding in the midwest ( I WISH we had more hills!) but swapping the back freewheel for an 18 tooth gear would definitely be easier on the climbs. A few manufacturers make hubs that will allow you to but a gear on either side and flip your wheel depending on the ride.

Another point: after riding 3 seasons in BC I had sworn off clipless pedals for the quick-bail attribute of platforms, but being clipped in really helps the climbs when you only have one gear. And yes.. it gets easier!!


----------



## Greenfix (Oct 26, 2004)

Jaybo said:


> On steep, long (over 5 mile climbs) isn't the SS uncomfortable? I found it to be very hard. Do you get used to it?
> 
> Jaybo


There are several tough climbs around where we ride, and I am running 33:19. One of the gys I ride with runs 32:20. He used to run 40:23. The climbs are not easy, but they are not easy on geared bikes either. I like the standing and mashing approach to the climb. Try swapping your gearing if the ride is too hard.


----------



## ps249 (Jan 8, 2006)

You gotta have more than 1 speed for mtn. biking. How do you trek up a steep hill? Or any climbing for that matter?A mountain bike is supposed to be a "go anywhere bike". Sounds like you have to stay to the pavement with a 1 speed.


----------



## jscook55 (Mar 5, 2006)

*Semi-single?*

Hey, I too was thinking of building up a single speed, but the really tough climbs seem like they'd be pretty much impossible in a gearing where you could go relatively fast on easy stuff. My question is, would there be any reason I couldn't build up a bike with two gears? Basically, keep the front shifter working two gears, and keep the back in one gear? I guess that wouldn't be pure singlespeeding, but you could get rid of your rear shifter parts, and wouldn't have nearly as much noise or ghost shifting. Anyway, maybe you guys have some thoughts on this.


----------



## Nat (Dec 30, 2003)

jscook55 said:


> Hey, I too was thinking of building up a single speed, but the really tough climbs seem like they'd be pretty much impossible in a gearing where you could go relatively fast on easy stuff. My question is, would there be any reason I couldn't build up a bike with two gears? Basically, keep the front shifter working two gears, and keep the back in one gear? I guess that wouldn't be pure singlespeeding, but you could get rid of your rear shifter parts, and wouldn't have nearly as much noise or ghost shifting. Anyway, maybe you guys have some thoughts on this.


You could make a two-speed with two front rings, but you'll need something to take up chain slack (i.e., a rear derailleur). You still have chain slap noise with this method, but it works well. If you need to drop to the lower gear, you can even do so on-the-fly by nudging the chain over onto the small cog with your heel. I no longer have any good close-ups but I pulled whichever pics I could find of this setup (green bike).

You could also make a two-speed by having two parallel gears with the same total number of teeth on the inside lane as on the outside lane (red bike). I did this one with 32/22 low gear and 36/18 high gear. Note that both add up to 54 teeth. This setup gets rid of all shifting appliances but you have to drop the wheel out of the frame and shift by hand.


----------



## mistermoto (Jan 22, 2006)

*I ride SS because...*

I hate to adjust derailleurs, and straighten derailleur hangers...
I am too lazy too shift, but not too lazy to get up and mash....
I like 3 speeds - standing, sitting, and walking (not to pround to walk if it's too steep)...
It's sometimes fun for your gearie friends to say, Holy crap. you did that on a SS bike?

Actually, I built my first SS a year ago to get back in shape to pedal my HUGE squishy bike, and it quickly became an obsession. My squishy is mostly retired and my fetish takes out the riding crop and flogs the other when we get back from riding, the noises from the garage are spooky. 

Singlespeeding is amazing, no other way to describe it, except maybe like catching a beating a marathon and eating a hot fudge sundae at the same time.


----------



## janky (Jun 3, 2005)

*i'm starting to think we're close.*

when the 4 horsemen of the apocalypse ride.....i know what i'm gonna ride.


----------



## TrailNut (Apr 6, 2004)

*OK, i want a single speed: go fixed or freewheel that is the question*

to go fixed or freewheel, that is the question...


----------



## dwnhlldav (Feb 2, 2006)

iviguy said:


> I have to say, I am very interested but I just got through spending my budget building out my first dual suspension bike. I kept my old bike and was going to retire it to my wife. If I could convince her that she would like a ss better, then that would be my ticket. It may be an option in the future as well.
> 
> And FYI, so far, I liked your explanation best... I can see how strategizing my pedal strokes could be very fun to me.


I build my first ss using a frame I bought off ebay for 10bucks and spare parts I had lying around. It was a great way to see if I liked it, and it only took a few minutes on a bike that wasn't even working well to fall in love with the simplicity. I rode that for a season and just built a rigid 1x1.

If you have been riding for a long time and gone through all the tech changes in recent years it is nice to get back to basics, just pedaling and steering.

Now my MTB herd consists of a rigid 1x1 and a specialized bighit, the 1x1 will see at least 80% of my off road riding time.


----------



## tomsharo (Aug 2, 2004)

kawboy8 said:


> Single speeds are dumb. I had a single speed when I was 4. Someone said, "because their the new thing...mainstream". How dumb. Because everyone else is doing it...lets all run out and buy a bike that technology has left behind.


Single speed is dumb only to those who don't want to ride better or get stronger. I built mine and use it as a training tool to teach me how to flow the trail and consintrate on my riding technique. When you ride a ss you only have to worry about how good your technique is. No shifting, sandbagging, or slamming down only to put the brakes on. You learn to us the energy you save flowing down the hill to carry you up the other side. I only stand when I absolutely have to and never for more than the last 100 yards. This forces me to work harder and be more conservative. Once I take this knowledge and combine it with my turner 5 spot with all the bells and whistles I can ride people who are 20-30 years younger than me into the ground and often do. I may be an old coot but I ride with all the 20 year olds and they don't wait for me as much as I wait for them. It also allows me to have a fun ride with my wife, ladies, kids and lesser riders while continuing to get a work out. try it you will be surprised.


----------



## TrailNut (Apr 6, 2004)

*fix-ed speed or coast (freewheel)*



tomsharo said:


> Single speed is dumb only to those who don't want to ride better or get stronger. I built mine and use it as a training tool to teach me how to flow the trail and consintrate on my riding technique. When you ride a ss you only have to worry about how good your technique is. No shifting, sandbagging, or slamming down only to put the brakes on. You learn to us the energy you save flowing down the hill to carry you up the other side. I only stand when I absolutely have to and never for more than the last 100 yards. This forces me to work harder and be more conservative. Once I take this knowledge and combine it with my turner 5 spot with all the bells and whistles I can ride people who are 20-30 years younger than me into the ground and often do. I may be an old coot but I ride with all the 20 year olds and they don't wait for me as much as I wait for them. It also allows me to have a fun ride with my wife, ladies, kids and lesser riders while continuing to get a work out. try it you will be surprised.


Ok, so SS's cool. now , to decide on fix-ed speed or coast (freewheel)?


----------



## mtnnate (Jan 2, 2003)

I started out on a SS in the 80's- it was called BMX back then. In the mountains and on the hills I wished and hoped (but pedaled anyway) for easier gears. 
Later on I got more gears, then front suspension came, then rear suspension! It has all been fun. 
Just ride to ride. People trying to be superior to one another (whether its SSing or turning Iraqis to Democracy) is all that's wrong with the world. Try just being happy with who you are. GOSH!!!

Oh yeah, and you can convert your old Rigid MTB to SS for about $50 so just try it and see... You might like it, you might not.


----------



## biggieP (Apr 6, 2006)

Back to the original question of Why? For me it had nothing to do with flow, or zen or anything of the sort. Back in 92, I was an overeducated, underpaid bike shop employee and, despite riding often, alwys found myself getting trounced by my friends on the rides. Granted I have a healthy beer habit, but so do my firends.
The manager at the shop convinced me that the one speed category at the stumpjumper race in Angwin would be fun so I entered. My friends' reactions were priceless. I was a lunatic, stupid, and a host of other things. Finally, if I couldn't be faster, I could at least be dumber than them. I lined up in the category with about a dozen or so people including most of the toothless gang from Yreka and went about thrashing myself for a few hours. I was likely last place in the category (something I subsequently became very good at), but one woman I passed in a technical section called me her hero. Hook set.
I next did the humbug in '93 the beginners category and placed second. I got $75 for that ride. This was starting to look like fun.
Mike set up the Crusty Cup for the following year with the promise of free beer to all finishers (finally, a goal and a prize I could really get psched for). As I pulled into the lot at Boggs for the first race, two other ss guys, Ezra and Eric, pulled up along side. The first words out of Eric's mouth were "like to climb stairs?" (I run a 34:22). With that, a geared friend of mine warned me that I had enterd a strange cult. I met Mike at the line and asked about the beer. He hadn't bought it yet, but promised to have some by the time I finished. He did and did for every other race that year.
For about five years, a group of us met 10 - 12 times a year to race and have fun all over CA and the surrounding states. Most of my friends either converted or dabbled in SS from that point on. 
That group of SS people are still amongst my closest friends even though we get together less and less frequently. The times we shared and the simple joy of people, bike and trail are why I remain a one speeder at heart today even though my old steed is the least ridden bike in the stable.


----------



## montclairbobbyb (Aug 4, 2003)

*Why I SS?*

A few reasons:
- Simplicity... It's a liberating feeling to ride a simple machine. (My other bike is a higher-end Jekyll with lots of moving parts, pivots, hydraulics, squeaks, and things to worry about)
- Efficiency... It's not easy pushing a SS uphill, and I still struggle with 16-32 gearing, but for every bit of effort you put in, you feel like you get back more in terms of forward motion. With gears and suspension, I often find the extra chain length and bob actually saps my energy.
- The "Feel" ... It's not for everyone, but I personally love the feel of my SS, especially on fast singletrack... it feels like a race car.

Bottom Line: I LOVE TO RIDE... I savor the feel my full-suspension after several days of SS, and getting back on the SS always feels liberating. I love switching between my rides.

Peace,
MBB


----------



## vzman (Mar 30, 2006)

if you race compare your times with the single speeders. the times are the same or even faster.


----------



## TrailNut (Apr 6, 2004)

*xc racing: single speed's faster?*



vzman said:


> if you race compare your times with the single speeders. the times are the same or even faster.


really?! xc racing: single speed's faster?


----------



## IBBW (Mar 24, 2006)

*why not*

Why not?? I dunno what makes a SS'er a SS'er. Who knows, it was like the epic rides weren't hard enough on my geared bikes. The biggest up for me was a recent trip abroad and returning home with all arms, legs, appendages, mind, etc. I started having fun riding my bike again. I am not sure what started my journey in mt. biking and I had had some fun, but I had lost it in the racing and training. I did well but it became a job. A third job. I returned home, decided I was just gonna have fun riding again and screw the training and stuff.

First off you ain't borderline (pick appropriate mental disorder) SS'in ain't for you. Sorry ...it is true. If you cannot not handle the pain, you should forget it.

I just ride. I love it. It makes me who I am.

ridewiththegirls........... I think I am in love or something similar to that. DOH!!!!


----------



## 1fgmtnbyker (Jun 12, 2004)

*Why do I ride a singlespeed? There's only ONE answer*

There is nothing better than catching a gearhead on a long climb and dropping him after he realizes that I'm on my totally rigid, Kelly singlespeed 29er.


----------



## DamoNNomaD (Apr 7, 2006)

1fgmtnbyker said:


> There is nothing better than catching a gearhead on a long climb and dropping him after he realizes that I'm on my totally rigid, Kelly singlespeed 29er.


I just had a single29 ride... on the monocog29. It was my first one on a "crowded" trail with the SS. I got passed by a few geared bikes on the road climb. It is a steep road to say the least. I look up while mashing sometimes, and lose all will to live let alone pedal... 

I then got to the less steep, rocky climbing. I just can't believe it. That freakin' bike HAMMERS over rocks. Fully rigid. I quickly caught up to a geared bike. FLASH! I think he got frightened when he heard me coming. He whipped to the side, and I mashed past whipping the front end around in a torrent of a line. It loves it.

I got nervous as the trail turned down. If I was on that geared, squish bike behind me, I would catch me as quickly as I caught it the first time... :skep: What did that say? Ohh well, you get it I think.

I stopped at the bottom of the first decent. I pulled a valve cap off the front tire and let some air out.... This is how much:

PSSSSSSSSST......PSSSST.

The geared squish bomb passed by, and I took my time. The next section was flat with rocky sections. I am usually in top gear and spinning. I wondered if I could catch him again. I spun and tucked, spun and tucked. The Redline really goes where you want it. I can quite literally throw the front end where I want with a quick whip. I could see that I was gaining on the geared rider. I guess his name wasn't "Specialized" like his bike said... I passed him on the left in the rocks. I stabbed a few more solid lines, and gave a runner wearing an IPOD a shout.... "ON YOUR LEFT". She freaked out like they always do. I wear my IPOD all the time. Sometimes I am that idiot. I have no reservations about scaring the freak out of them if they don't bother to pay attention while using the trail. There is no other worthy way. :madman:

The singletrack turns to a rocky road mess. I was going pretty quickly. The little Vee-brakes were not having a good time and they were screaming about it. I used to hate that sound. For some odd reason now it makes me smile a bit.

I saw two more geared squish bikes ahead and before I had picked a line around them and the larger rocks, I was pounding through between them over rocks I would not have rode 1 minute before. All I heard was: "You gotta be kiddin' me"! I almost fell off the bike it was so funny sounding.

I took the hard left up the hill, and traversed to the last butter track. It had me smiling the entire way. 40mph down the road and back to town, and I was slow-stroking home.

I think I am going to like this....

:thumbsup:


----------



## bullitrider86 (Mar 27, 2006)

Why Single Speed? I believe that was the question. Why do we ride at all. I own 6 Mountain bikes 2 of them are SS, a full on DH (GT DHi), Santa Cruz Bullit, P2, and a Fetish Hardtail. When I'm not Downhilling you can catch me on one of my SS. Back to the question, I SS because it is pure. I have been SSing for about 4 years now and try to hook everyone I know or ride with into it. Funny thing is when you SS with geared bikes most are saying things like "I don't know how you do it", "I like my gears", "looks like torcher" ect..... Then you get them out on a SS and they are hooked and soon they have one and they are riding it and all the other bikes are gathing dust. I think there are as many reason to SS as there are people riding them. But I promise you that once you give it a chance you will be hook too. So have fun, ride alot and don't worry what everyone else is doing. Do what's best for you. GO SSing.


----------



## randylm (Apr 23, 2005)

*Single speed*

That's right do your own thing. single speeding rules


----------



## DoubleTrek (Jul 15, 2006)

KleinKrazy said:


> Besides, there's nothing like stomping up a huge hill with a 2:1 while passing all the folks who picked the granny... puts a big smile on my face.


 And what about those who dont pick the granny, and are in a better more efficient gear than you? They match you up the hill, then leave you in the dust on the straight because you don't have the gearing.

Don't get me wrong, I'd love to own a single speed. Get stronger, no gears, less wieght, learning the track better. But just because you switch to a single speed, doesn't meen you'll be faster than those with gears.


----------



## rush340 (May 22, 2006)

It wasn't really about being faster or anything for me. I like the simplicity of it. It frees up a little more of your mind so that you can focus a little more on everything else. Not only that but it's nice not having my derailleur reload the chain onto the correct gear when I'm doing any urban assault. It also pushes me. I live on a hill, and I used to make use of every gear to get myself to the top with the least amount of energy using the gears. Now I don't think about shifting for efficiency, I just go and don't stop. It simply brings more enjoyment and satisfaction to the 'sport'.


----------



## guardman519 (Jul 23, 2006)

holy sh*t I finally found a SS forum! For the longest time i though me and 3 other people in my home town wausau were the only people to ride SS. this is my first post here, From what it seems most of you guys ride your SS bikes xc style, I my self prefer to ride mine however i want whether it be freeride/dj/singletrack/xc/street as long as it involves riding my SS bike I'll ride it.

Now to answer the question of why?, I ride single speed becasue of how care free it is, all you have to do on a ss is keep an eye out for a good line, and pedal like a madman, and i absolutly love it when i tear past a guy with gears on a trail with my ss their reactions are worth it every time. plus the ladies like the look of a freeride ss, "it looks tough"-random quote from a ladie friend, also i ride a ss becasue it's alot less to break.
ss, the purest form of mountain bikeing??


----------



## AppleSS (Jul 24, 2006)

*I SS because I'm lazy*

Just get on and go! Everything you add to you life requires some level of maintenance and I suck at bike maintenance. One less thing to have to maintain in a life full of demands. Sure it kicks my butt, but I focus on the challenge and not the gears..........


----------



## Nathan_y_h (Jul 28, 2006)

It almost seems like the reason I got a singlespeed is because I am lazy. I always got pissed off when my chain popped off from the derailer. I was too lazy to fix them properly or maybe I always just had cheap components. 

Either way, I went into a bike shop over two years ago and asked for a bike without gears because I was sick of them. They turned me away and tried to sell me some bikes with internal hub derailers saying that I wouldn't be able to do the hills. I guess I believed them and just gave up.

Then two years later without even riding I had another itch and found that there were a lot of bikes being made specifically for single speed. I went down to the same bike shop and told them what I wanted and it was mine within a week. I am now currently just riding a stock redline monocog. I have been absolutly loving it for the past few months.


----------



## comp (Jul 23, 2006)

How Much Does it cost to got SS, How Do I do it


----------



## collideous (Jul 1, 2006)

I ride a single because gears confused the crap out of me. I never knew if I should shift down a few cogs or move the chain up a chainring. I'd ride along and ask myself if I should twist my left Gripshift or the one on the right. I thought about this all the time; constantly, even off the bike. I went to my bike dealer daily and asked for his opinion about the best gear for all the climbs in my area. After a few weeks I often found his shop closed whenever I showed up. All I could think about was gear shifting, shifting down, shifting up, using the front or the rear, when to shift and how many gears to shift at once. It was all so complicated - I lost my job because of it. I went to my shrink who talked a whole lot about insecurity, but he knew absolutely nothing about bicycles. I was almost at the point of giving up cycling, when I decided to write to "Dear Abby". She replied that if gears were causing all the trouble in my life why not ride without them. Hey, I ride singlespeed and have a new job. I run a 36x18 and wonder if a 34x18 would be better for me, I really wonder!


----------



## Sixty Fiver (Apr 10, 2006)

I got to do a little road testing on my SS project bike tonight and although a knee injury is keeping me from being able to stand on the pedals and hammer things I had no problem spinning the bike up to nearly 30 mph... it's a vintage road bike that's running 42:14 gearing.

It was so good I had to smoke a cigarette afterwards.

The single speed mountain bike will be my next project.


----------



## Just J (Feb 14, 2005)

I can relate to most of what collideous says!

Gears can be confusing, they work for 5 minutes then ruin your ride!

You catch your £100 rear mech on something and it ruins your week!

This happens 3 times in a year, and you convert to SS!

I've never really looked back, my riding has changed, I think I've even changed too. More laid back, riding for myself, not trying to break myself when attempting a stunt I know I can't pull off.

I have played with a 1 x 9 setup, same old problems with our without a front mech, plus you now have to worry about keeping your chain on the front!

I'm toying with the idea of putting some gears on my Implant and getting a SS specific 29er frame, but I know I'll stop riding the Implant because the gears will put me off.

I've toyed with the idea of Rohloff too, I think if I was going to get a geared bike I'd save up and get myself a Speedhub.

But I know it all boils down to the fact that I'd rather take a SSer out than anything. I've sold 3 other bikes down to the fact my SS is so enjoyable, all full suspension, all Intense and all really nice, but I don't even miss two of them!

SS is simple and fun, concentrate on riding better, harder and faster. You know what it's going to feel like when you start to pedal and you just shoot forward. No gears to loose your momentum, no skipping, no missed gears, off you go, have fun!


----------



## ppyk (Sep 17, 2005)

bought a kona unit 2 year back after stopping cycling for more than 10 years.







Last week it was my first time going off road with a 9 speed KHS which I use only for road.....look what happened?? As for my 2 year old kona unit...never had any servicing required for the past 2 years except punctures.


----------



## johnnycrash (Sep 15, 2006)

I have a red line mono cog and really love it , however my local riding is filled with heavy duty climbing , both steep and long ! even though I love this ride, I have developed some knee problems as a result of mashing on my single speed. all I can say is , single speeds and lots of climbing could result in some sore knees.

I've since worked out the knee pain problem by switching from 175 MM two 170 MM cranks and bumping up from a 32T two a 34 T rear cog. 

I was having hella fun while I it lasted.


----------



## tier (Sep 4, 2006)

I like it because it's more about the riding than the bike. When I got my new MTB bike I realised I was only ever riding in 2 gears anyway and my old one had a busted deraillier which I never got fixed.
The bike weighs less, is easier to maintain, keeps me fitter and subsequently, I hardly ever ride the geared road bike nowadays.
And, Travis Brown won on a SS against geared racers in comps, and a guy named Dan Hale here in Australia did the same! It's not the bike, it's the bike and the rider.


----------



## Sproco1 (Nov 2, 2006)

*SS Barracuda*

Giving new life to a Barracuda A2M built in 93 by Frank :thumbsup: down the street from Barracuda. Horizontal track dropouts were just fitted and I am in the process of collecting parts. I was wondering if anyone knows the proper seatpost size for this bike. The frame is dihedral steel tubing. The stem that was in there is not much of a clue, since it fit tight, really tight that is. I recall questioning the shop owners need to use persuation to get the post in :madman: The post I removed is 26.6 but i am thinking 26.4 is correct. Calipers in the tube are in between. I'd like to order a post before the bike returns from the painter. And this all got started because I was to cheap to buy a new suspension fork


----------



## Blue Sugar (Feb 16, 2004)

I just went on my first SS ride yesterday. I did it simply by riding my old Sugar around in one gear (32X30) the whole time. I enjoyed it, if for no other reason than it's a new challenge, and something different. It also helps match your speeds when you ride with slower people. For what its worth, I found the biggest chalenge to be not the climbs, but the technical rock gardens and such. it's hard to pick your way through with no granny. I think I'll make the switch. Who knows, maybe it will make me a better rider.

I'd recommend doing what I did- riding around in one gear for a few rides before you put the time and money into converting. Kind of like when people are contemplating a sex change-they make them live the life for a year before taking that final irreversable step.


----------



## Jeffington (Nov 16, 2006)

I guess my answer to you is that I had the same questions and skeptical view as you. If you had told me 3 months ago that today I'd be riding a SS Rigid Frame and loving it, I'd have asked you to hook me up with some of what you were smoking, because is musta been some good stuff!

I have a Turner Flux and an Ellsworth Truth that are both going on EBay and I will be riding my SS exclusively from now on. These are high end big $$ bikes and I don't want anything to do with them anymore!

Regarding making climbs, I ride Avalon in Baltimore, MD. Very nice trail network with plenty of hills, single track, some rocky stuff, streams, etc. On my FS Gear Bikes, I would climb some of the stuff in small front ring and 2nd gear and sometimes 1st, so you know what kind of hills I'm talking about. But now, I'm hitting the hills hard and grinding it out and making more and more each ride. I've only ridden my SS around 10 times, and I literally make at least one more section that I had to walk previously every time out. (Yes, I walked ALOT the first couple of rides!) I've got buddies that can make virtually all of the climbs on their SS rides and I'm planning on joining that club real soon! This type of bike will make a man out of you real quick and give you the best all around workout you ever had. (I used to say that about my FS bike, but not anymore.)

I ride a 32-18 which is equivalent to the middle front ring and around 6th gear in the rear. That might sound impossible to work steep hills with, but I'm telling you, it can be done! Primarily because you aren't losing any of your power to the suspension and gear network. It's all transfered to the rear wheel and the acceleration and momentum you can maintain is amazing. It'll work you hard, but if you have the heart (and legs) you'll be surprised at how much you can make. My buds ride the Avalon standard 32-17, but I'll wait a little bit before taking that plunge. So you can see that middle ring front and 6th gear still allows you to carry decent speed while making most climbs as well. Sure, you'll get smoked on flats, but the rest is worth it.

I am personally faster on my SS than my FS. Probably because I have to attack the hills, and even on milder portions, on my FS I would gear down where the SS you have to carry a minimum amount of speed and it's easier to go a little faster then trudge real slow with the extra effort. I actually ENJOY standing up where on my FS I almost never did it and when I did it, I hated it. Another unexpected benefit is that I can use a lighter more uncomfortable seat because you stand up so often, it gives your butt a rest and is less painful even after a couple of hours riding on a rigid frame.

I ride to have fun and to keep a decent level of fitness, and for the time spent on the trails I get more of both.

I couldn't give a crap about making FS Gear guys look silly and I personally don't think that most riders would even notice a SS or not. All they see is a stronger rider going by. Everyone posting about smoking a FS Gearie would get smoked by that bike if it had a better rider on it. I do think that the SS is faster on many types of trails, but a faster rider will smoke your ass no matter which type he's riding.

Considering how many other posts there are regarding FS bikes being relegated to spare bikes, there must be something to it. I suggest you try it, stick with it for at least 5 rides to give it a chance, and then you'll either be a SS rider, or not. And you can't get a real feel for it by just staying in a higher gear on your FS bike. Like I said before, a huge part of the power comes from not haveing suspension or a least a hardtail frame with a lock-out type front fork. It's not for the faint of heart, but if you make it past the first 5 rides, I think you'll be hooked. It only took me two...


----------



## tibug (Dec 5, 2006)

no benefit; we're only human, we make weird decisions, like electing george w.........

Seriosly, no one knows, people who ride ss are possesed or something. I would know, ss is my life. 

Okay, well it's easier to mantain, quieter, cheaper maintenance, "clean" look


----------



## Lawson Raider (Jul 24, 2006)

*Honest Opinion*

I can see both sides of the SS vs multi-speed spectrum.

With single speed you gain advantages of:

- No rear deraileur to get messed up or no hanger to get broke.
- Less likely to have chain issues because there is no shifting.
- Less weight (I really don't understand how that could be that much of an advantage, I don't think a rear deraileur can weight that much to affect any performance gain by the lack thereof).
- Frees up the constant, "What gear is best for the terrain I am going to encounter" worry.
- With no rear deraileur or hanger, less things to get caught on an object on a trail or what have you. (happened to me, I broke my deraileur hangar on a wire fence I got too close to).

With multi-speed you gain advantages of:

- Less exertion caused by terrain with the ability to change to gearing more advantageous to the rider thus the theoretical advantage of distance riding versus a SS who would have to exert more energy for the same distance. Given rider of same fitness level of course.
- If for some wierd reason one of your gears gets chewed, you can use the other gears. (Just a wild guess, but you never know).
- If chain breaks, most of the time the chain can be shortened to the smaller gears to use as a single speed in an emergency situation. Providing riders that only have a chain tool with no links or replacement parts.

This is just a few I can think of right now. I am not biased either way, just trying to openly think of both sides.


----------



## BobV (Dec 14, 2006)

I can understand how people love single speed, from their glee of knowing they went past a shifter bike, to less noise, weight, and maintenance. I DO think some of you are over the edge when you state how 'pure' it is, and how you feel connect to the earth, and it makes a 'man' with a single speed. Let me see if I have this right. If you ride singe speed, that's cool. Single speed, no suspension even cooler.Single speed, no suspension, steel frame, now your becoming a man.
Single speed, no suspension, steel frame, and no coast, your a real man?:thumbsup: 
I think some of you boys are drawing an arbitrary line at what's pure and what's not. Single speed or whatever, you're still on a man made machine that makes moving through the woods easier for you. If you want 'pure' and really want to feel connected, ditch your helping machine and try running through the trails with no help from your wheels, chains, etc. Now that's 'pure' Even then you'll be disconnected from purity with your $80 high tech shoes that keep your feet pampered. Oh and for you that act as though steel is cool and pure and aluminum is for sissys, last time I checked aluminum was an element, and steel was a man made mixture, so I guess riding an aluminum frame is actually more 'pure' and less pampering. 
Oh and one last thing, I say ditch the handlebar grips. Just like suspension, that only adds weight, and a 'squishy' feel, and makes you less of a man.?:thumbsup:


----------



## BobV (Dec 14, 2006)

I'm surprised nobody dared strap on a set of 'nuts' to challenge my assumptions. Is my guess of self defined 'standards' correct?


----------



## gijsberg (Dec 2, 2005)

You can use singlespeed for a excuse for everything. 
I am so fast, because of my singlespeed.
Today i was a bit slow, because of my singlespeed.
My hands are really hurting, because of my rigid singlespeed.
My knees feel so good after i switched to my rigid singlespeed.
Today i crashed, because of my fixed mtb.

I use these excuses too  and even more!

In answer to BobV, just use your own set of rules to use your own excuses


----------



## GrantB (Jan 10, 2004)

BobV,

Hearkening back to the Tao of Singlespeeding post way back in this thread, and to quote Lao Tsu in response to your question about purity and its relation to technology...


A wise man knows when enough is enough.


----------



## jack22 (Sep 20, 2006)

You gave the best answer I've heard about why we ride single speeds.

Knew I love riding a single speed..

I just couldn't explain why to others.

The part about getting a good workout while riding with other riders looking for a more relaxed ride is a great insight to share.


----------



## Bobcanride (Aug 30, 2006)

contempt prior to investigation!


----------



## radker (Dec 11, 2005)

Wow, that's a lot of tripe, try it and see if it works for you, if not ride gears.


----------



## dtrek4500 (May 7, 2004)

kawboy8 said:


> Single speeds are dumb. I had a single speed when I was 4. Someone said, "because their the new thing...mainstream". How dumb. Because everyone else is doing it...lets all run out and buy a bike that technology has left behind.


I do not agree with that, that is all I have to say.:nono:
Dave


----------



## ridewiththegirls (Jul 29, 2004)

*Lance Armstrong taught singlespeed technique*



dtrek4500 said:


> I do not agree with that, that is all I have to say.:nono:
> Dave


You have to be an animal to ride singlespeed. Those who do not get it are the ones who do not understand that momentum and discipline is why we ride singlespeed. Lance Armstrong beat Ulrich on the climbs because he proved that spinning in a lower gear did not fatique the muscles the way the bigger gears do. It takes unbelievable strength, but in the end the turtle wins.


----------



## radker (Dec 11, 2005)

Word.


----------



## thubeav (Jul 29, 2003)

*Why singlespeed?*

In all my years of riding road, mountain, triathlon, etc, I have never gotten as many comments or as much notice as I have with my single speed. So, I love that.

Pride and satisfaction of having tried something difficult even though I might bonk completely which I haven't.

My riding is definitely improving because of this. I have much less bike to clean and repair afterwards.


----------



## CAmtber (Mar 5, 2007)

*it's fun!*

i have to agree with screampint, it's fun! give it a try... i also found that sometimes i ride fast/harder as i am not thinking about trying to shift gears and make it "easier" on myself.


----------



## marin2006 (Mar 5, 2007)

*Why Indeed*



iviguy said:


> I don't get it. With different cogs and gear ratios it seems like having a 21, 24, or 27 speed would be superior to a singlespeed. So what is the benefit? Is it only weight? I have a bike I could convert but I am having trouble justifying it.


After looking at the picture gallery and seeing many many single speed pics, I am also wondering what the deal is with the single speeds? I've been away for a while so I am out of the loop as to what is going on in the MTB world.


----------



## radker (Dec 11, 2005)

Just borrow one for a day, you might like it!


----------



## Sixty Fiver (Apr 10, 2006)

It started with one SS and now there are 5 of them in my shop / garage as my 14 year old (god bless him) tried my SS and wanted one for himself so we built one up.

There's a HT for the twisty singletrack, a fully rigid steel SS for singletrack, XC, and winter commuting, a roadie running a 52:16, and a vintage 1933 coaster bike that runs a 52:18 that I'd consider an SS and 29'r although I don't think I'll be hitting the singletrack with the old girl.

I ride with a few other local MTBr's here and many have been building up singlespeeds for the road and trail and their comments after riding SS have been nothing but positive.

Singlespeeding is a hard thing to explain and something that has to be experienced firsthand to be appreciated.


----------



## Ol' Dirty Cacher (Feb 28, 2007)

Hello e'ryone
I'm new here.
I want to get a SS simpley because it is like a bridge for me to my days of riding BMX-85to97.
I have a FS G Fisher and have had multiple front susp. bikes but they never seem to be as fun(for me, anyway) as a hardtail singlespeed.
I dont want one because of a trend.
I could care less.
Not interested in fixies...never rode one.
I think it would be cool to try one, though.
Whats the big deal?
Ride what you like without hurting others.
If you think you dont like something, thats your choice.
If you try it out and then like it, thats ok, too.
It's not a BAD thing to change your opinion of something.


----------



## marin2006 (Mar 5, 2007)

*Components*



Sixty Fiver said:


> It started with one SS and now there are 5 of them in my shop / garage as my 14 year old (god bless him) tried my SS and wanted one for himself so we built one up.


Can you recommend some online stores to purchase single speed components like front and rear sprockets, chains and such. When building an SS do most people just use BMX components?


----------



## Sixty Fiver (Apr 10, 2006)

*I now have 4 SS bikes and a 3 speed.*

marin... I haven't used any ss specific parts and have converted existing bikes into singlespeeds.

With freewheel hubs a BMX freewheel works really well as it lines up quite closely (and often perfectly with the existing middle ring of a 2 or 3 speed crank... my road ss was converted in this manner and was built for all of $60.00 (which includes the beautiful vintage bike). It is evil fast as it's frame and forks are Reynolds 531 and even with it's vintage parts it's still a very lightweight bicycle.

MY Trek HT and my son's Miele SS also use a BMX freewheel with a tensioner since the vertical dropouts need it with the gearing we're running. My son's bike uses some heavy duty parts since he's 6 foot 1, curbs out at about 230 lbs, and kills normal bikes. Converting my Trek cost less than the roadie as I only had to buy the BMx freewheel and modify and old derailleur to use as a tensioner.

My rigid uses a freehub in the rear and converting an existing freehub is quite easy...you just remove all the cogs you don't want and keep 1... since the old rigid has horizontal dropouts a chain tensioner wasn't required. I just de - converted the rigid SS into a 1 by 3 by adding a few cogs, a rear derailleur, and a Deore thumbie..

You could buy a frame with track dropouts (rear facing), and buy an SS specific rear hub/cog and then no tensioner would be required.

An eccentric hub / bottom bracket can also eliminate the need for tensioners on bikes with vertical dropouts but they're pricey.

Running BMX chain and sprockets is a good idea since the chain is stronger and a BMX cog isn't ramped which helps prevent chain skip...with this being said I haven't had any issue with using good quality (KMC and SRAM) 7-8 speed chain.

Steel chainrings are also good as there's a great deal of load that's put on an SS driveline since there's going to be more standing and pounding the pedals than there is with a geared bike.

I don't buy any parts online but frequent my local shops and use a lot of salvaged / recycled parts. Other folks could give some good info as to where the good online deals are to be had.

My 4th SS is an old CCM coaster bike with a single gearing of 52:18 and it was originally built that way back in 1933 which is an indicator that this whole one speed thing isn't as much of a fad as it is a renaissance.

My "ghetto" conversions (this is what we call them at the shop) have been holding up extremely well and have been very solid and dependable rides which proves that one does not have to drop a ton of cash to build a decent ride.

My next conversion will be to build a ghettoized fixed gear roadie... one has to remove the freewheel, thread in a single 14 tooth cog and an old bb lockring with a good dollop of industrial loctite.

I know many folks who have been riding the hell out of this type of fixed gear without any problems and the build cost is nominal if you have a good wheel and hub to work with.

Building them is half the fun.


----------



## monogod (Feb 10, 2006)

iviguy said:


> I don't get it. With different cogs and gear ratios it seems like having a 21, 24, or 27 speed would be superior to a singlespeed. So what is the benefit? Is it only weight? I have a bike I could convert but I am having trouble justifying it.


why a full rigid ss? simple... 1% bike & 99% rider. its about the purity of the ride. the simplicity of the machine. its about feeling the trail rather than being insulated from it.

you see, its easy to climb when you can gear down. its easy to haul ass over rough terrain (rooty, rocky, baby heads, etc.) when you have 4 or more inches of plush travel at both ends of the bike. its easy to huck when the suspension takes the hit. its easy to jump when your bike absorbs the impact. its quite another to do these things on a rigid bike with one gear.

with a ss its all about rider ability. period.

as was said a few posts ago i must agree that one should be careful when assigning the term "superior" when referring to geared squishy bikes. i happen to be one of those 29'er ss'ers who can crush those who ride full squishy geared bikes.

i race ss class and turn lap times on par with the fastest expert class gearie riders. i pass people both climbing and descending. in fact, on one trip to moab while on my karate monkey (a 26 lb. beast of a single speed) we got caught on the top of amasa back as a wicked storm blew in. we had hooked up with a group of downhill/northshore type riders from canada on big hit bikes and we shagged out to get off the trail before the storm hit. despite the fact that they were on norcos, ellsworths, and some other long travel bikes i made it to the bottom about 4 minutes faster than they did... and they weren't shabby riders.

i've finished 8th on the monkey in the ouachita challenge despite starting in 198th position due to a delay at the start. that's gaining 190 position spots while riding 66 miles through ozarks against people on full squishy geared bikes. thats riding past people who were PUSHING their geared bikes uphill! LOL

1% bike, 99% rider.

if you dont get it, then maybe its not for you. and if you dont get it, thats ok. its not for everyone.

my advice is to get a surly ss conversion kit from speedgoat.com and throw it on the bike you have now. then you can at least get an idea, and can sell it on ebay if you dont like it or decide you want to get a dedicated ss. or preferably (so you get the FULL effect) either find a used ss on ebay, or get a redline monocog (about $450 brand new!) and give it a shot. if you dont like it, you can sell it on ebay and wont be out very much, but at least will have the satisfaction of knowing.

bottom line is you wont understand until you try. its like trying to describe what vanilla tastes like. take a bite and youll either lick your lips or spit it out... and only THEN will you know.

no matter what... just RIDE... anything... as long as you're on the trail.


----------



## monogod (Feb 10, 2006)

marin2006 said:


> Can you recommend some online stores to purchase single speed components like front and rear sprockets, chains and such. When building an SS do most people just use BMX components?


www.speedgoat.com is a great resource for ss parts. however, try to buy from your LBS whenever possible. they can order you just about anything you want, and will usually pricematch for you.

no, most people dont use bmx components. a few do, but theres no need to do so. surly makes great stainless steel chainrings and cogs, and ss parts are made to handle the abuse.


----------



## Sixty Fiver (Apr 10, 2006)

BMX freewheels and cogs are built to take abuse and in some areas, easier to acquire than the pricier ss specific components.

They're pretty much the same thing except they cost more when you say their ss parts.

I'm not saying that Surly doesn't make some great bikes and parts and when you compare their prices to others, they look downright thrifty.


----------



## monogod (Feb 10, 2006)

Sixty Fiver said:


> BMX freewheels and cogs are built to take abuse and in some areas, easier to acquire than the pricier ss specific components.


my point about ss parts being able to take the abuse was not that bmx part couldnt take it, but rather that there is no strength deficit in using ss parts or strength benefit in using bmx parts, which is what i gathered the question was basically about.

as for being easy to acquire, i believe ups delivers worldwide... 



> They're pretty much the same thing except they cost more when you say their ss parts.


ive personally never witnessed "ss price gouging" on speedgoat, pricepoint, bikeman, jensenusa, cambriabike, et al, or LBS. not saying its never happened, just saying ive never seen it.



> I'm not saying that Surly doesn't make some great bikes and parts and when you compare their prices to others, they look downright thrifty.


unless its chris king stuff, surly is on par with most everyone else. as far as going with bmx freewheels... unless you buy a GOOD bmx freewheel ($75.00 eno) it comes apart rather quickly. i can explode an acs freewheel in less than a month, and destroy a pyramid in less than a week. but even so cogs & freewheels are similarly priced with an acs freewheel being about 20 bucks, cnc surly cog just a few buckaroos more.

same with alloy chainrings, whether bmx or mountain. unless i use good stainless chainrings i can plan on replacing them regularly and often.

therefore it comes down to simple economics... buy good parts less frequently and have the piece of mind about reliability on the trail, or spend more in the long run buying inferior throw away products.

oh, another thing is that bmx chainrings are rather hard to come buy in lower tooth configurations (30-34) and most times MUST be used with bmx specific cranks. additionally, bmx hubs are 110 width rather than 135 and therefore cant be used on any 26" application other than the older redline monocogs.

so when building a good wheelset from ground up its far better to go the ss hub/cog route rather than a spin on bmx type freewheel route unless you rarely (if ever) change your gearing. if you have your gearing dialed in and dont need to change very often then go for a paul, phil, or eno hub with an eno freewheel and you have a hub/freewheel combo that will outlast the bike. plus eno freewheels are rebuildable AND serviceable unlike most bmx freewheels.

lastly, its easier to change ratios with an ss specific hub or converted geared hub/spacer/cog setup, and MUCH less expensive to have gearing options around. compare the price of a surly cog with an eno freewheel and you can get 3 or 4 cogs for the price of a single eno... not to mention a few cogs are easy to throw in the toolbox whereas a few enos take up some space and mass.

plus, the price of a convert kit to mod a geared wheel to ss is much cheaper than building a ss specific wheelset. i personally prefer king ss hubs because of their strength, reliability, engagement point ratio, and cuz they just plain sexy bling bling! hadleys are nice too (and similar in number of engagement points to the king, but dont come in colors) as are american classic, dt swiss, etc are all much more affordable than the king.

but i bloviate...

basically when answering an ss newbie/prospect on whether or not to seek out and use bmx parts i would always tend to recommend just going ss specific rather than trying to locate and cobble together bmx parts. if one has old bmx parts laying around then obviously they could be used, but then again if one already had extensive bike wrenching expertise they wouldnt be asking the question to begin with anyway...


----------



## mallen (Jan 9, 2007)

Single Speeds rule! You'll sell your geared.


----------



## Victor61 (Mar 10, 2007)

*Why I Single Speed*

I rode a geared bike for years. I upgraded until I was on a $2,300 FS bike. I have traditionally been toward the back of the pack when riding. When I got the single speed (29er, full-rigid), I shot to near the front on every ride. Why is that? I think there are a few reasons. Mainly, I find that standing and pedalling allows me to use my upper-body strength. I''m fairly muscular, but that upper-body power seemed useless in the 'sit-and-spin' world of geared mountain biking. It was all cardio. I would gas, fall behind, no matter how hard I tried. My muscles in the arms back and chest were just dead weight to carry. But with a single speed I find that I'm pulling up on the bars with my arms and shoulders while pushing down on the pedals with my quads. I'm strong. That works. I turn a slower gear on hills, but I power up them. Maybe I'm an atypical case, but I felt like, "this single speed thing is a dirty little secret! It's acutally EASIER than riding gears!"

All along I thought if I struggled with gears I would certainly bonk with only one gear. Not true. And the drive train is more efficient as everything lines up and there is no lateral loss of energy. Standing is easier, and I do so about 80% of the ride.

Besides all that, there is an undeniably different feel and quality to the rides. Yes, it's true that the thinking/planning/executing invovled in shifting gears is a mental drain. And not having that drain frees up the mind for other planning tasks: keeping momentum, finding a clean line, etc.

It is erroneous, in my experience, to think that single speeding is categorically more difficult than geared riding.

Give it a try and see how it feels.


----------



## kahneyjd (Aug 16, 2004)

iviguy said:


> and the shoes
> and the shorts
> and the brakes
> and the camelbak
> ...


Ok, check it out:

You will be a faster climber (eventually) once you get the gear that works for you and make it harder.

You will bash fewer parts (lack of Der. cassette, shifters, fewer chain rings).

You may not be as fast on the flats but who cares you can now climb like a mule!

It's just plain fun in a very simple bike setup.

If you have a bike you can convert by all means try it. You really aren't out that much $ (singulator, spacers etc.) if you don't like it and it is nothing to convert back. Just trust me end every other single speeder, its worth a try.:thumbsup:


----------



## Wheel Doctor (May 22, 2005)

Simple, reliable and bulletproof.


----------



## unospeedo (Oct 5, 2005)

A friend and I convinced each other to convert a bike and give it a shot. Two years later and I no longer have a geared mountain bike. I thought mountain biking was addictive enough and now I have to deal with this.


----------



## jazzmaker813 (Apr 7, 2007)

Have grown so tired of seeing "new" bikes in the $2000.00 plus range on every page of any bike mag. Real bikes - real people. give me an ss showing trail scars, and I'm happy on any trail.  Doesn't matter if its made from your old wheels or a second morgage is used in buying it...just use it and enjoy! Don't worry about the paint job!


----------



## dblspeed (Jan 31, 2006)

It's a virtuous cycle!

Riding single speed you get fitter and stronger, because you can't down shift while climbing, you learn how to use your whole body, you get faster because you learn to conserve speed and use the breaks as least as possible, plus you get the bonus of a light bike without spending a fortune. 

In short your riding skills improve and you have more fun riding (and feel better about yourself). 

That's why I do it. :thumbsup:


----------



## neanderthaler (Jan 3, 2007)

*who singlespeeds*

i figured it out the other day. i am the type of person who goes up the stairs, two (or more) at a time. going up one at a time (much like granny gearing) uses less energy, but who has the patience for that. bounding up them is what i do. so what if i'm panting at the top, i'm up there before a step at a time guy.


----------



## fredfight (Apr 9, 2007)

how much does it cost... on average... to convert to a ss?


----------



## Victor61 (Mar 10, 2007)

*Gliding and singlespeeding*

In a time when complexity and sophistication are synonymous with progress, uncomplicated things that work well take on particular elegance in the minds of some. So it is with Singlespeeding. It refutes the axiom: "You get what you pay for." Singlespeed bikes have less parts, and entire regions of maintenance and the anxiety associated with breakage are eliminated. It's Occam's razor applied to mountain biking.

But what's it like to ride a singlespeed mountain bike, and how is it different from riding a geared one? I've never flown airplanes, but maybe it's similar to gliders and engine-driven aircraft. One has more parts, climbs faster, and doesn't have to work so closely with the surrounding conditions: it uses the technology to overcome the envronment. The other has fewer parts, and performance becomes a function of the conditions and the particular approach used by the pilot. One uses engine power and multiple systems to ensure success; the other uses momentum and conservation of energy. One makes noise, and you can almost hear the hours of engineering and design meetings behind it; the other is less noisy and more at peace with what it can and cannot do. One can sometimes be more about the destination; the other is more about the journey.

I don't mean to sound like a wine snob about it, but there's just something less 'pharmaceutical' about singlespeeding. In my hopelessly idealistic mind, it's anti big corporation. I read where someone likened it to "sticking it to the man". I like that.

It might be argued with equal passion that riding gears is actually more challenging. There's a certain kind of brute force necessary to muscle a geared, suspension bike up a hill--the payoff being exhilarating descents pedalling with full force, while I trail behind on my singlespeed, trying to be as aerodynamic as possible to maintain my momentum. Or the fully suspended rider screaming over rock gardens like a freight train, while I carefully weave my full-rigid single speed 29er between rocks and obstacles, looking for any scrap of a line that I can cling to.

Gears versus singlespeed riding: separate but equal in my mind.


----------



## Wheel Doctor (May 22, 2005)

Victor61 said:


> Gears versus singlespeed riding: separate but equal in my mind.


Good attitude. Since I am not a venue snob I feel the same way. My current SS is a 99' Raleigh M20 (steel and the cheapest they made) with an older Manitou fork. I made it out odd spare parts. I may look into a nice 29er. I also ride a SS/Fixie IRO Mark V. Same as ridin' it, as the SS MTB....gotta power up the hills, was tough for me to get used to since I was trained to spin 100+ in my road racing/crit years. Thankfully I still have good knees at 57.


----------



## TiAero (May 7, 2007)

*A new Single Speed rider*



endure26 said:


> Because singlespeed is now mainstream. Everybody's doing it. Make sure you pick up a fixie too. Oh...and make sure they're pink.
> 
> When you're done, make sure you come back and tell us all about how you converted your this and that hardtail and it was a religious experience - or post pics of yet another BASS/DISS/PUSS or 1x1.
> 
> Me? I'm saving for the recumbent.


Very funny post!

Funny you should mention recumbents. I really ride a very fast one out on the roads. Trouble is most road riders at least where I live hate them. Please save your money and ride a SS bike.
I have done sub 10 double century road rides on a high end "bent but am out of that sort of thing now. I converted an old Specialized Rockhooper frameset laying in my basement to a Single speed. The only part that worked was the crank. I put on a Salsa 36 tooth in front and an 18 tooth in back and built a set of wheels for next to nothing. The rear has a bolt on Surly deal. Works great. I have been off of Mountain bikes for at least 5 years but now I ride that SS at least twice a week. Yes I am embarrassed to confess I still ride around on the road on that recumbent.
I Highly recommend against such a bike but if you must get one keep in mind that all distance and speed records are set on them! Please save your money for a single speed or fixed gear traditional diamond framed "real" bicycle.
I guess my first post here is answering a troll....

TiAero


----------



## TiAero (May 7, 2007)

*Same dammed thing you know*

I was out on the trail with my new SS convert the Rockhopper monster. It is 2 to 1 and it rocks and I put a nice set of wheels on it with a nice good rolling set of tires. And What did I encounter? The lounge Lizards in the trail parking lot with there big dollar rigs. When we hit the trail it was pretty much over after a few miles. The lizards went back to the coffee shop and the reall mountain bikers road the trail.
Single speed bikes are not about pure speed but about pure economy and effeciecy and simplicity and just a chain to clean and not a dual rig to overhaul. That was the reason why I got out of Mountain biking. Single speed simplicty got me back in to the sport.
I have been just about everywhere on the bicycle from Recumbents to road bikes to now SS mountain bikes.
Simple is best. Fastest is on the road on a performance Bent.
But speed is not everything and I am out of this type of thing also.
The Single speed mountain bike lifestyle offers a total body workout in a short amount of time with the reward as "Homer Simpson" says learning juice (Beer) at the end of the ride...

TiAero


----------



## Ryder1 (Oct 12, 2006)

*Great for ADD/ADHD folks*

Steering, braking, looking ahead, controlling the bike, timing pedalling strokes, AND changing gears! God forbid you've got on-the-fly suspension modifications that are available to you. Yeesh! Talk about multi-tasking. I'm ADD and not having to think about shifting or physically conduct shifting has really allowed me to pour more of my meek concentration skills into all the other tasks. And hey, if you think you won't be able to hack it up the hills with only one gear, ride a small gear ratio. Better yet, go to the doc and get a script for speed - that should help. :thumbsup:


----------



## Sixty Fiver (Apr 10, 2006)

I should add that there's a risk that after riding SS for a time you start wondering what it would be like to ride a fixed gear. 

I now have a fixed gear for the trail and a fixed gear for the road and think this is about as pure a riding experience there is...


----------



## Stp_Fan (May 22, 2007)

I just bought a 07 Stp SS Singlespeed , and i love it , i didnt wait for the Giant Stp w/speeds cuz im to stupid to shift


----------



## SpinnSantaCruz (Feb 12, 2007)

iviguy said:


> I don't get it. With different cogs and gear ratios it seems like having a 21, 24, or 27 speed would be superior to a singlespeed. So what is the benefit? Is it only weight? I have a bike I could convert but I am having trouble justifying it.


It is the weight, and removing the hassel of shifting, and hammering up hill, less stuff that can go wrong with your bike, and you can put a cool little sticker on your bike that reads "ONE [email protected]&ING SPEED"


----------



## monogod (Feb 10, 2006)

Sixty Fiver said:


> I should add that there's a risk that after riding SS for a time you start wondering what it would be like to ride a fixed gear.
> 
> I now have a fixed gear for the trail and a fixed gear for the road and think this is about as pure a riding experience there is...


werd! :thumbsup:


----------



## soccerjett (May 2, 2006)

dblspeed said:


> Riding single speed you get fitter and stronger, because you can't down shift while climbing, you learn how to use your whole body, you get faster because you learn to conserve speed and use the breaks as least as possible, plus you get the bonus of a light bike without spending a fortune.
> 
> In short your riding skills improve and you have more fun riding (and feel better about yourself).


I'd like to argue that you can learn these things on a geared bike as well. I've been MTB riding for 6? years, and would say that I understand exactly what you're talking about. Half the time I don't downshift to climb, and I actually stand up. Actually I did that more before I learned how to shift correctly. But sometimes if I don't feel like shifting, I'll just stand up. I completely agree that the momemtum thing is key though, that took a couple of years to figure out. Maybe it's faster on an SS, I don't know



neanderthaler said:


> i figured it out the other day. i am the type of person who goes up the stairs, two (or more) at a time. going up one at a time (much like granny gearing) uses less energy, but who has the patience for that. bounding up them is what i do. so what if i'm panting at the top, i'm up there before a step at a time guy


I'm with you on that, I'm a double step guy too. I stopped my front DR from moving to the small chainring position, because the grannies just make my rear wheel spin.

What really makes me consider the SS thing is the simplicity and not having to think about shifting, what's rubbing, why I'm ghost shifting, etc.


----------



## adamh15 (Jun 3, 2007)

i have been riding single speed for 2 years now, and i love it. it saves weight, and its cheap. i do a lot of dirrt jumping, and the very worst thing to happen on the approach to a jump is for your bike to slip a gear and put your knee through the stem. with single speed, there are no mechs, and i know from when i used to ride gears, that they break the most, and cost alot too. also, single speeds do not need maintainance after every ride. once a year at the most. and after these two years of single speed, my legs are stronger than any of my geared friends. for full on mountain or XC, singlespeed is only for nutters i think, but downhill, street and dirt, its the ****


----------



## reverend_dallas (May 21, 2007)

*for crying out loud...*



iviguy said:


> I don't get it. With different cogs and gear ratios it seems like having a 21, 24, or 27 speed would be superior to a singlespeed. So what is the benefit? Is it only weight? I have a bike I could convert but I am having trouble justifying it.


I'm not quite done with my most recent SS build, but unlike a few of the other comments on here, I'll at least explain my thought behind it instead of engaging in the rather ridiculous name-calling and whatnot.

I hate my front dérailleur. I'm not suggesting that I could personally make something better, but when XTR isn't good enough, I'll try something new. So, 1x9 it was, for a while, until out of curiosity and the availability of cheap spare parts, I converted. At the time my only bike was a FS XC rig, which I decided does better as a 1x9, but my new hardtail commuter/city bike will be SS. It has a little to do with weight savings, acceleration, etc. but more to do with simplicity.

For lack of a better explanation, I fell in love with mountain biking because of the euphoric carefree feeling I get when I ride, whether to work or on the local trail, no matter what I ride. There is something kind of primal about SS: my energy transfered to motion, without a complicated go between, or a clunking mess of gears. So go ahead and bash me if you disagree, what you ride is a personal preference, and I found what I like. You might like it too.


----------



## reverend_dallas (May 21, 2007)

kawboy8 said:


> Single speeds are dumb. I had a single speed when I was 4. Someone said, "because their the new thing...mainstream". How dumb. Because everyone else is doing it...lets all run out and buy a bike that technology has left behind.


Interesting thought: Are single speeds any dumber than combustion engines? ..... noticed the motorcycle icon...... talk about dumb. I had a motorcycle when I was 12. What are you going to ride when technology (and the incredibly poor management of natural resources, i.e. oil) leaves your loud, graceless, wasteful and toxic motorcycle behind?


----------



## Ryder1 (Oct 12, 2006)

*Its congruent with the Compassionate Conservative Philosophy*

Give a new trail rider a bike, but a single speed. Afford him the infrastructure, but require the work of the rider.

"What? Only one gear? How am I going to make it up these hills with but one mid-range gear?"

[Blood]

...

[Sweat]

...

[Tears]

A rider Born anew: strong and self-sufficient.

Reflection
A specie doesn't design itself, the environment determines the specie...unless the specie becomes conscious of the specie/environment relationship and purposely manipulates its environment in order to purposely design itself.

SS: Embrace less, become more.

*Ironic Disclaimer*: Bush proves the doctrine he purports to subscribe to by being the opposite: Given everything, he developed into nothing (don't tell me a pawn with an impressive title means sh*t).


----------



## cdkrenz (Apr 29, 2006)

I just bought a Bianchi SASS a few week ago and I love it. There's something to be said for simplicity. 1 gear, no suspention, just you, your bike and the trail. You won't regret having a singlespeed. 

And another thing. It's not about how fast you go. Your gal should have told you that years ago.

-Later,


----------



## Sixty Fiver (Apr 10, 2006)

_"Single speeds are dumb. I had a single speed when I was 4. Someone said, "because they're the new thing...mainstream". How dumb. Because everyone else is doing it...lets all run out and buy a bike that technology has left behind."_

It was once said that mountain biking was a fad.

Single speeds and fixed gear bikes were once the realm of a small group of cyclists, were looked on as being a fad, but have now become very mainstream.

I specialize in gear reduction therapy and even if someone doesn't want to go to a single speed many would like to be running a simplified drive like a 1 by x where x can be as little as 2 speeds or as many as 9.


----------



## cdkrenz (Apr 29, 2006)

I hope you're not mad that I like my singlespeed, and that I think another would also enjoy a singlespeed. But if you are, that's okay.

Peace friend.


----------



## villenadecorte (Feb 8, 2006)

*newbie here*



donkey said:


> Your trolling is getting really tired. Go back to the women's lounge or better yet......find a new forum to waste your time with.
> 
> How about some ride related content from ya?
> 
> B


Please dont send them back to the women's lounge :nono:

Newbie rider here. Ok, well newbie sort of- have ridden at different times in life...coming back to it as a commuter now, tired of driving when I could be riding.
Just picked up a singlespeed, freewheel. Bianchi grizzly mtb conversion.

Why do I ride a SS? A new challenge for me. Ever get stuck in a workout and you plateau? Same theory. I teach dance, so my bod gets used to the same grind and range of motion I put it through... riding a SS gives it a new task and challenge... plus SS are so simple in design, its a good way for a newbie like me to learn how to wrench.

I also have a huge heavy geared mongoose mtb that I picked up 6 years ago. I love it, but It was just too much bike for me, plus its heavy as hell. I'll probably hang on to it and strip it down some and play with it.


----------



## Wiscon-Ron (Jan 26, 2007)

*SS Renaissance*



Ryder1 said:


> A rider Born anew: strong and self-sufficient.


While not a bike intended for the mountains, I picked up my first single-speed the other day, a 2007 Jamis Sputnik. I live about 200 yards away from NYC, so I went with something built for the road.

The bike is a joy to ride and I am completely hooked. The gearing is tall (48x16) but so far completely do-able. SSing makes me feel like a kid again.

Now I want one for the trails. I could always convert the hardtail...


----------



## mafia6 (Sep 30, 2005)

because i hate rear dees.


----------



## elee325 (Sep 27, 2006)

*Why ride SS?*



iviguy said:


> I don't get it. With different cogs and gear ratios it seems like having a 21, 24, or 27 speed would be superior to a singlespeed. So what is the benefit? Is it only weight? I have a bike I could convert but I am having trouble justifying it.


For me, it's simplicity, variety, and challenge. I don't want to elaborate on these things but I am sure you will understand after trying out the SS. Let me just say that the first time I went riding on my SS, it was like being a kid on a bike again. You'll love the "purity" associated with SS riding. That being said, if you can afford it, ride hardtail and fs also. Variety is good....:thumbsup:


----------



## Sixty Fiver (Apr 10, 2006)

At one time, all bikes were singlespeeds or fixed gears so what is new is really something old that has come back because it worked well then and works well now.

My most recent acquistion is a 1955 Raleigh Lenton road bike that is sporting a flip hib hub with a 16 tooth fixed cog and an 18 tooth freewheel.

I ride SS and fixed on the road and on the trail and love every minute of it.


----------



## Boberinoe (May 26, 2007)

*SS 4 School*



iviguy said:


> I don't get it. With different cogs and gear ratios it seems like having a 21, 24, or 27 speed would be superior to a singlespeed. So what is the benefit? Is it only weight? I have a bike I could convert but I am having trouble justifying it.


I built my SS for my commuter bike for use to school and down town, because my full suspension was to nice to leave at the bike rack in down town boise. Don't get me wrong boise is an awsome low theft place but at least two friends of mine had their bikes stripped. Basically I was only building it SS for the low cost. After I researched more on the internet I saw people were using them on the trails, so I slapped some treads on and took the hills. It is a great workout and good training.


----------



## croscoe (May 23, 2007)

I must say that I have respect for you guys that ride SS (as well as fixed). I'll probably always have a gearie, but that Redline Monocog 29er has been looking sweeter and sweeter by the day. I definately want to give it a go myself.


----------



## Mesozoic (Apr 20, 2004)

I ride 2 types of terrain where I live: urban assault in the downtown core, and riding the North Shore when I have time. I ride urban everyday to work and I use a rigid SS for that. It's made my mountain biking stronger because it's a singlespeed and climbing hills is tougher. My quads went from an "in-shape" sort of look to Franco Columbu style in a matter of weeks when I first started riding. No need to lift weights for your legs when riding a singlespeed aggressively. Doing drops on a rigid also requires more commitment and finesse than on a suspension bike. I regularly drop 4 feet on my rigid and it's made dropping on the Shore a helluva lot easier.


----------



## 29 Single & Pink! (Jun 18, 2007)

Because it is different and very *addicting*. I took my FS geary out for a ride last night, I missed my SS!


----------



## dabioman (Jan 15, 2005)

Because I have a room full of road bike stuff and I need something different. It appeases my sense of why do I need another pieces of bicycling equipment and is a fun bike to ride.


----------



## Sandiman (Aug 22, 2007)

kawboy8 said:


> Single speeds are dumb. I had a single speed when I was 4. Someone said, "because their the new thing...mainstream". How dumb. Because everyone else is doing it...lets all run out and buy a bike that technology has left behind.


Well I don't know if single speeds are dumb or not. But what I do know is that they are not good for bikers who ride up alot of hills and who have had knee problems or knee surgery at one time or another. And that would be people like current or former gymnasts, football players, motocross racers, etc., etc. When going up a steep hill a single speed would be potentially disastrous to anyone who is "knee concious." Someone with sensitive knees needs to be able to "spin" up those steep hills as opposed to "mashing" up them. And that's where a single speed just wouldn't cut it. :nono:


----------



## Nat (Dec 30, 2003)

Sandiman said:


> Well I don't know if single speeds are dumb or not. But what I do know is that they are not good for bikers who ride up alot of hills and who have had knee problems or knee surgery at one time or another. And that would be people like current or former gymnasts, football players, motocross racers, etc., etc. When going up a steep hill a single speed would be potentially disastrous to anyone who is "knee concious." Someone with sensitive knees needs to be able to "spin" up those steep hills as opposed to "mashing" up them. And that's where a single speed just wouldn't cut it. :nono:


I disagree. Mashing up a hill is standing, but spinning up a hill is sitting. I think the knees are anatomically more capable of handling stress when pedalling standing than when pedalling sitting. When the topic of knees comes up every year, you'll hear from a score of folks who had less-than-perfect knees whose condition improved after SS'ing for awhile. I thik that what happens is that the muscles surrounding the knee become stronger and are then more capable of stabilizing the joint. It's similar to how Physical Therapists strengthen the muscles of the lower extremity after a patient sprains his ankle. Increasing the muscle strength provides more stability.


----------



## Barkdog (Aug 29, 2004)

Sandiman said:


> Well I don't know if single speeds are dumb or not. But what I do know is that they are not good for bikers who ride up alot of hills and who have had knee problems or knee surgery at one time or another. And that would be people like current or former gymnasts, football players, motocross racers, etc., etc. When going up a steep hill a single speed would be potentially disastrous to anyone who is "knee concious." Someone with sensitive knees needs to be able to "spin" up those steep hills as opposed to "mashing" up them. And that's where a single speed just wouldn't cut it. :nono:


I'm sure that's true for many, but here's a counterpoint that's probably been raised before: I'm 36, I've had my right knee scoped twice (athroscopic surgery for cartelige tears) -- I think my doc last indicated that due to those surgeries, my right interior miniscus has lost about 35-45% of its original volume.

I have no knee problems riding SS. Granted, I also ride road (gearie) and a FS mtn. bike (gearie)... I'm sure variety helps. But mainly, I think it counts _how _you ride your SS. I try not to sit and grind too much -- very knee intensive. Rather, when the going gets tough, I'm out of the saddle and churning as smoothly as I can (mainly focused on saving energy, as opposed to focusing on saving my knees). Hope I'm not the only lucky one who gets away with it. :thumbsup:


----------



## adamh15 (Jun 3, 2007)

Nat said:


> I disagree. Mashing up a hill is standing, but spinning up a hill is sitting. I think the knees are anatomically more capable of handling stress when pedalling standing than when pedalling sitting. When the topic of knees comes up every year, you'll hear from a score of folks who had less-than-perfect knees whose condition improved after SS'ing for awhile. I thik that what happens is that the muscles surrounding the knee become stronger and are then more capable of stabilizing the joint. It's similar to how Physical Therapists strengthen the muscles of the lower extremity after a patient sprains his ankle. Increasing the muscle strength provides more stability.


I have a knee condition, and riding SS has helped me. my knee gets aggrivated from moving too quickly, or repetatively. therefore, spinning up a hill is a lot harder for me than standing and slowly powering up in a high SS gear. if a hill is too long i ache by the time i get to the top more than my geared friends, but they have good knees, and the ache isnt half as bad as if i'd spinned up.


----------



## pinkheadedbug (Aug 16, 2006)

The biggest thing that surprised me about SS was how much of my regular trails were do-able. I would say about 80-90% of the time I didn't even care that I had one gear. 5% I cared but got up it anyway without much problem. 5% I walked.

It is really nice not to be going anaerobic the whole time on climbs.

Learning to blast up hills can only have a positive impact on your geared riding.


----------



## alpka (Aug 20, 2007)

Got my Monocog 29er and it is just the coolest. I do hate the fact that it was built by some poor kid in china. I just don't have the budget or patience to always shop my conscience. BUT, the ride is crazy fun, and we got some hills here. Like pinkheadedbug said, I can do a lot more of my local trails straight out of the box than I thought I would be able to do. And the one thing I dig, and haven't read here, is how super quiet it is. No rear d slap or chain slap, just my heaving and laughing


----------



## cdkrenz (Apr 29, 2006)

Amen Alpka,

I agree with the quiet statement, and the fact that you can't always shop your conscience. Get on and go singlespeeder!

- CK


----------



## RideOrDieDan (Jun 21, 2004)

why I SS. cuz it's nice, its fun, its cheap for the college kids to keep it up, its my favorite bike.

when I wanna ride all I have to do is get that bike cuz "it just works" 

thats why I ride SS


----------



## cdkrenz (Apr 29, 2006)

You go RODD!


----------



## singlespeed freak (Oct 17, 2007)

*why singlespeed?*

no frills, no excuses to relax from pedaling, less maintenance, pure.....:thumbsup:


----------



## Brutefarse (Nov 8, 2007)

Converted my other 21 speed hybrid bike to SS and it is awesome! I was using magic gear (ie. no chain tensioner on a vertical drop out bike) and it is great. I remember flying down the trail and it was so quiet, I had a moment that I feel like I was flying...very erie feeling but so addicting. Also , Being not a very technical person, it's empowering to be able to do a conversion and know that I can easily fix my bike now that it's much simplier. 
The chain did started slipping so I just installed a chain tensioner but because of my busy schedule I haven't tested it yet =( Maybe this weekend.


----------



## bike supremacist (Aug 5, 2005)

Here's my two cents for what its worth (I guess that's why were all here, right?). At 21 years of age my experience may not be as robust as other people's here on the forum, but in working at a bike shop for the last three years I've had some revelations. 

First, most people don't like things that are hard. People need the lightest and most fully suspended bike they can get. They don't seem to fathom the idea of overcoming the terrain or their weaknesses (physical or otherwise) by cultivating their skills. One could ride faster if they practiced their handling instead of buying another inch of suspension on the latest and greatest fully suspended bike. Also, one could become faster if they shifted out of their granny gear from time to time, or... rode single speed. Gains which are bought are had too cheaply. Bicycling is supposed to be hard, if you want something easy put a motor between your legs (not meant to be directly offensive to any motorcyclists in the forum, unless you are lazy as well).

Secondly, and MOST IMPORTANTLY, after three years in the bicycle industry I know two things. First, I love bicycles; I love commuting, I love racing, I love mountain biking, and I love road riding. Given the proper finances and time, I'd probably love cross too. Second, I hate the bike industry. I utterly detest the bike industry. Every single day, we service some poorly engineered piece of crap. Every component manufacturer in the industry, with the exception of a bold few (Phil, white ind., etc.) who refuse to make crap, makes shitty components. Expensive parts perform better the cheaper ones without a doubt, but they don't seem to be any less prone to failure. The bike industry, for the most part makes bad products, and I don't want to buy that stuff. Aside from making bad products the bike industry is full of bad innovators. Every year Interbike makes a mockery of bicycling. It's not innovating when you take a perfectly good part and put some carbon on it. It's not innovating to make something lighter, innovating would be to make it work better, which is certainly not the case. The bicycle industry is responsible for producing such inane ********. As such, I wish to purchase as few goods from that industry as possible. 

That's why I ride single speed. As an insider who's seen how lame this industry is, I only want to patronize companies who I think have a right vision of how bicycle parts should be made. I also want to triumph over terrain on account of my own skill and strength. In addition, I don't want to replace bushings or do any other superfluous maintenance. I also don't want to ride an ugly bike (read; specialized or other companies who are producing these alien-quasi-dirt-bike-turds). I want to ride a bike that looks like what it is; a bike. Pure and simple.


----------



## themeatman (Nov 15, 2007)

Why do something just to be the in thing. Just Set your gear to the highest one and dont shift How hard is that. Sometimes when I ride I set a RULE for myself no shiffting I stay in the highest gear to gain leg strengh and endurance to climb. Doing this has helped me become a more disciplined rider and a stronger one. However me and a guy at work have thought about building single speed crusers just for fun. Single speed mt bike hum My friends boy and girls ride them, personaly I wouldn't mabey when I become more skill full and a stronger rider I like to give myself a break now and then.


----------



## bui (Mar 16, 2007)

themeatman said:


> Why do something just to be the in thing. Just Set your gear to the highest one and dont shift How hard is that. Sometimes when I ride I set a RULE for myself no shiffting I stay in the highest gear to gain leg strengh and endurance to climb. ...
> 
> Single speed mt bike hum My friends boy and girls ride them, personaly I wouldn't mabey when I become more skill full and a stronger rider I like to give myself a break now and then.


Ok....then Set [sic] a RULE to get out of this forum.


----------



## kiwibikes (Aug 7, 2007)

*single speeds*

Hey 
Way down here in new Zealand I have been modifing old steel frames and custom making them single speeds from 1999. www.kiwibikes.co.nz . It really is an amazing thing to try, only if you are set up correctly!!. The one thing I notice with SS is that it gives you very quickly strong cycling legs and the abilitiy to pick better lines because you have to . When you then jump on your geared bike you will notice after sometime how you can ride higher gears. Exsample not use that granny ring as often.
Plus take a ride on a single speed really early in the morning and its bliss with only the sound of your tyres running over the ground.


----------



## Mesozoic (Apr 20, 2004)

kiwibikes said:


> Hey
> Way down here in new Zealand I have been modifing old steel frames and custom making them single speeds from 1999. www.kiwibikes.co.nz . It really is an amazing thing to try, only if you are set up correctly!!. The one thing I notice with SS is that it gives you very quickly strong cycling legs and the abilitiy to pick better lines because you have to . When you then jump on your geared bike you will notice after sometime how you can ride higher gears. Exsample not use that granny ring as often.
> Plus take a ride on a single speed really early in the morning and its bliss with only the sound of your tyres running over the ground.


Yeah, I really enjoy pedaling my SS. I'm geared 32-16 and while it makes it difficult to pop up with the pedals, it forces you to use more of your body and has tremendously increased my leg strength, which has in turn had the effect of supercharging my mountain biking stamina. I use the SS primarily on concrete and asphalt, ie. mainly urban riding. I frequently ride with some BMX riders who've taught me how to session benches, stair gaps, and rearrange wooden palette, amongst other skills. :thumbsup: . Riding urban is convenient for me while working during the week because I can literally session things on my way to and from work, lunch, running errands, etc. Initially, the entire purpose of all of this riding was to benefit my mountain skills and strength, but I've come to realize that my mountain riding also improves my urban skills. I am completely in love with riding.


----------



## twheel (Jul 30, 2007)

I got my Inbreed as a training tool, turns out I really enjoy riding SS. The SS is making me a stronger rider and the simplicity kinda makes you feel like a kid again!!


----------



## Ze_Zaskar (Jan 3, 2008)

I have a singlespeed because I said STOP to that ridiculous things called derailleurs. How can someone say "technology" when we are talking about little pieces of metal that pull and push the chain on that medieval torture machine that we name as "cassette". I actually really LOVE all the singlespeed thing (my main bike is a single), but I'm not really against speeds, I'm against derailleurs.


----------



## tayskis84 (Apr 17, 2007)

*Sort of*



Sandiman said:


> Well I don't know if single speeds are dumb or not. But what I do know is that they are not good for bikers who ride up alot of hills and who have had knee problems or knee surgery at one time or another. And that would be people like current or former gymnasts, football players, motocross racers, etc., etc. When going up a steep hill a single speed would be potentially disastrous to anyone who is "knee concious." Someone with sensitive knees needs to be able to "spin" up those steep hills as opposed to "mashing" up them. And that's where a single speed just wouldn't cut it. :nono:


I agree there is a time and a place for single speeds. And as a single speeder how has had some serious knee damage in the past via skiing I would have to disagree with you. I know many good riders who have had knee surgery and come back to kick some serious ass on single speeds. Also I am a PT student currently and would never personally advise someone with a knee injury to jump on a single speed anytime soon, but if someone finishes a proper rehab then I see no problem with it. Now this comes down to case by case. To close do what you like if you have a fully rehabilitated knee within your own limits. I ride single speeds because I like the suffering, I like the simplicity. But that is me.


----------



## swpisstol (Jan 7, 2008)

There's a broad array of reasons for any given rider to at least attempt a Singlespeed; ranging from being the "in" thing to being that hard-ass that just does it. Other reasons may include, but are not limited to: simplicity, no chain-suck, no chain slap, cheaper assembly/upkeep, lighter bicycle, less parts overall=more expensive parts individually, a test of one's own will, greater understanding of one's capabilities, kicking the "gearheads" asses uphill, quieter bike=more pleasant riding experience, bells rule (not limited to SS of course), it's different even though more people participating can make it less different a.k.a more "mainstream" (take note fixie kids of San Fran), having something in common with other "eccentrics". potential to induce overuse of "quotations", to support the little manufacturers of the industry, 26 less gears can lead to one solution for your riding, no pussies; do it or don't, pure aesthetics, we're masochists, personal expression through the medium of your bike, a brand new friend who relies on you to not just bail out when things get tough, along with a plethora of other reasons. Side effects can include: independence, knee issues, gaining/losing respect from fellow riders, a new taste of endorphins, inability to give up, stubbornness, greater respect for all that is simple, etc. Anyone feel free to elaborate on my contribution; or rip on it if you may. Really whatever makes you happy. You know, kinda like riding a bike.


----------



## WadePatton (May 10, 1999)

Yeah, what HE said.

And I've been SSing for 5 years or so and don't CARE what anybody else rides, I don't have a geared mountain bike anymore and don't want one. Rode yesterday with my DSG partner--he doesn't own a geared fat-tire either. He's 46 and I'm 41. Hammer or walk.

Going to try fixed off-road next...

I ride for fun and competition--not to unnerstand how/why everybody else does it. You have fun? I happy.


----------



## iWiLRiDe (Apr 17, 2006)

I just converted one of my old racing hardtails into a SS and I confess I'm overwhelmed. The bike to me is light, just over 21pounds but after pedaling it around I just don't know if I can make it up some of the longer, more challenging hills around my area. I converted my bike under the assumption it would be less wear and tear on my derraileurs, less maintenance, and I know it will be, but how the heck am I going to make it up long muddy climbs, or even flat muddy sections where I live? I understand it will help me learn technique carrying speed and will make me stronger, but where I live it can get pretty muddy, and the hills are quite long. I guess at this point I'm not sure what to think about SS, but I can already tell this will be quite a challenge. I don't want to discourage anyone from converting a bike to a SS, but I have to say perhaps it's not goingto be everyones' cup of tea. I've been riding and racing on and off since 96 so it's not like I'm a begginner, but I guess I have to give it some more time. I will say it beats spinning indoors for hours at a time.


----------



## WadePatton (May 10, 1999)

iWiLRiDe said:


> ...but how the heck am I going to make it up long muddy climbs, or even flat muddy sections where I live? I understand it will help me learn technique carrying speed and will make me stronger, but where I live it can get pretty muddy, and the hills are quite long. I guess at this point I'm not sure what to think about SS, but I can already tell this will be quite a challenge.


Ever ridden in muck so bad that shifters/derailleurs became useless?!--thassa single speed.

When the options are limited to: SIT, STAND, or WALK, _then _you'll learn a lot more about what you _can_ and can't do. You won't find that here pushing keys. enjoy.


----------



## Burkeman (Jan 23, 2004)

iWiLRiDe said:


> I just converted one of my old racing hardtails into a SS and I confess I'm overwhelmed. The bike to me is light, just over 21pounds but after pedaling it around I just don't know if I can make it up some of the longer, more challenging hills around my area. I converted my bike under the assumption it would be less wear and tear on my derraileurs, less maintenance, and I know it will be, but how the heck am I going to make it up long muddy climbs, or even flat muddy sections where I live? I understand it will help me learn technique carrying speed and will make me stronger, but where I live it can get pretty muddy, and the hills are quite long. I guess at this point I'm not sure what to think about SS, but I can already tell this will be quite a challenge. I don't want to discourage anyone from converting a bike to a SS, but I have to say perhaps it's not goingto be everyones' cup of tea. I've been riding and racing on and off since 96 so it's not like I'm a begginner, but I guess I have to give it some more time. I will say it beats spinning indoors for hours at a time.


I think everyone is a bit discouraged on their first couple of rides on a SS unless they are an absolute beast as it is a different style of riding and takes a little getting used to. That said, the question I have is what gear ratio you are using. A lot of people will tell you to start with 2:1 with like 32:16 or something like that but for a lot of people that is just too steep of a gear if there are a lot of steep climbs in their area. In my area if I ride the local trails around town I could probably use a gear ratio a bit steeper than that and be fine but if I head 15 minutes out of town to another main riding area some of the climbs would be unrideable for me at that gearing. Because I do a lot of my riding out there I typically keep 32:18 on my SS and a few even go with 32:20. It is sort of a macho thing to force yourself to utilize a gear ratio that is monstrous and one has to be realistic about it. However, what feels brutal for you now might be a lot easier in a month. You really have to find a balance between having a low enough gear to climb the hills in your typical rides yet not be so easy that you spin out too easily on the flats. I would recommend using the absolutely hardest gear you can ride your typical rides on and make adjustments from there as you get more used to it. You'll find that due to climbing with hard gears out of the saddle a lot that you're arms and shoulders will really be feeling it after a long sustained climb as in the steeper sections you're really pulling against you're handlebars to push down with your legs.

As for the mud, it is definitely a lot easier on a SS as typically you can't shift after a little bit in it anyhow as your derailleurs and cables get so gunked up. The key there is having the right tires that will shed the mud as well as possible. Just how muddy are we talking about? If you are talking about deep, nasty mud that leaves deep ruts then I'd suggest that riding on them is inappropriate as the damage to the trails is just too great. Try to ride on harder packed, better draining trails that aren't going to be torn to hell with tons of deep ruts and so on. Around here there are certain trails that are just to be avoided when the weather is really wet as we don't want to destroy our trails and there are plenty of others that are much better to ride in the winter months.


----------



## WVkid (Dec 19, 2007)

If you have to ask why you wouldn't understand.


----------



## WVkid (Dec 19, 2007)

If you have to aask why you wouldn't understand.


----------



## iWiLRiDe (Apr 17, 2006)

Hey Burkeman, thanks for the input. I'm currently running a 34-17 which is pretty normal from what i hear. As far as the mud, it's not deep but more slick than anything else. It loves to get onto your tires making you potentially spin out. I wouldn't ride any trails that I believe I would harm, gotta save the trails for the spring and summer and I would hate for our trails to get closed to do erosion. I guess that I'm just going to have to get more used to the gearing i'm at, and if it's too hard I think I may just run more teeth in the back, perhaps a 20 tooth like you have. I think I have to be patient because along time ago when I started training on roadbikes, the gearing seemed harsh but the bike was so light it made it manageable. Perhaps this will be the case too?


----------



## oldskoolgiant (Mar 1, 2007)

capn cowbell, sorry to say but it is not quite the same thing. There is an inherently efficient feeling that you get from removing all the extra stuff on a gearie and just pedaling. Rendering your shifters incapable is not SS. It is a broken down gearie. Nothing worse than that. 

I converted my 1995 Giant ATX frame to a SS for about $75. Added a circa '98 Marzocchi Atom Bomb for another $80. Presto, a "new" bike for $155. Might upgrade to a better one sometime, but $155 to try a different sport is way cheap!


----------



## mallen (Jan 9, 2007)

I would agree with oldskoolgiant, it's not the samething a SS. It's a step in the right direction. But nothing beats the feeling of looking down at your bars on a long uphill only to notice grips and brakes!


----------



## ISN (Feb 19, 2007)

bike supremacist said:


> First, most people don't like things that are hard.


 you mean like shifting while riding and clearing techy stuff, or having to haul the extra weight of all those gears? 

i can think of one real good reason to go SS. it's *easier* to clean the mud off (at least that's my hypothesis): i don't have to worry about pivot bearings and derailleurs and cassettes and all that stuff. so, in an effort to avoid that (cause it's too hard), i am seriously thinking about building one up--kinda blows your theory, no?


----------



## S. Teel (Dec 1, 2007)

Riding a rigid SS has been awesome. A fast downhill can feel scary again. You can experience that moment of inertness at the top of a climb when you're not sure if you'll be able to get moving again (until you dig deep and muscle it out). The bike is so simple to deal with. That doesn't mean I won't continue to ride my geared bike with a sus. fork but the variety is great, especially when the trails become monotonous (and for me they never do!).

Enjoy your next ride---whenever and wherever that may be!


----------



## mtbnachos (Feb 1, 2007)

*SS Reasoning*

SS is such a simple thing mechanically but technically complex. I've been riding 26" geared bikes for 3 years and it's gotten to the point I never use the granny or big ring. I was curious about SS especially w/ 29ers to make it more interesting! I built up a Soma Juice SS and right now I'm in my 4th month and I'm in the best shape of my life! I'm like that guy "Jared" on Subway commercials. Two times out of the week I ride SS and really teaches me discipline for the best line to take uphill. I flew past all my friends who had $$$ dualies and HT's and they were shocked I passed them up in one gear. I must say though that SS are NOT race bikes but more like ultra fitness & technique trainers.

In fact I just rode on my 26" the past weekend and the bike felt sooo light, I did a 3.5 mile steep technical climb in 2nd gear only! Well, not purely SS but 1x9 drive. It seems more advance riders are going to the 1x9 drive but that's another thread in itself.  
Anyways, that's my 2 cents, SS is a simple, ultra fit, technical style of mountain biking. You're certainly not going to beat a 27-speed downhill. What does everyone else think?


----------



## iWiLRiDe (Apr 17, 2006)

I've been riding my single speed for about a months; I don't believe how much faster I am on my other bikes now. The hills i used to complain about on the ss are manageable, some even easy. I'm totally glad i converted my hardtail into a ss now, I gotta say initially i was hesitant but the training has been intense and riding a ht has made me smoother on my ds bikes. I got better flow these days, and I can practically climb anything. I hope my experience will help others to convert their old ht into ss.


----------



## jkraft (Jun 10, 2007)

*No SS rigids here*

Starting my second year of riding a SS full rigid. Last year caught a glimpse of 2 single speeds and just one was rigid. Not only riding on the trails but in the parking lots, on bike racks on cars riding down the road. I'm just not seeing them. From may until november I ride on average 3 to 4 days a week and I ride when the weather permits through the winter. No doubt about it riding a SS rigid bike is hard but is it that hard that almost everyone succumbs to gears and suspension. As I see it mountian biking is right up there with the rest of society - take the easiest way possible, jump on the band wagon and as long as I and my bike (strapped to the roof of my car) look good in the parking lot who cares. I suppose what they say is true - it's lonely at the top.


----------



## soke01 (Aug 29, 2007)

*pros of single*

alright this is how i look at it. 
1. no stuffing around with cables
2. no derailer to break
3. more simple no thinking what gear was i kicking arse on last time i was here
4. no worry about your gears jumping when you are hammering into a jump and you need to throw in 3 more cranks to live through the experiance.

but the biggest point for me would have to be that you don't have a derailer to break, if you are in the air chuckin a narly trick and things aren't going to plan with your bike flying away from you it hasn't got much to break. i put some little peg like things on mine so that even if it lands on the side with the disc brakes this will hold it up off the ground and nothing nasty can damage the paint work or anything on the back end. p.s. i ride an 07 norco two50.


----------



## kiwibikes (Aug 7, 2007)

heres my 36er single.
Has extra wide home made fischer carbon hubs.


----------



## kiwibikes (Aug 7, 2007)

check out www.riderotorua.com. single speed champs here in New Zealand


----------



## CoffeeNut (Apr 8, 2008)

I'm in the midst of assembling a SS. Why build one you ask? Because I love to work with my hands and I'd like to get into the wonderful world of bike mechanics. Why ride one you ask? Because it is virtually bullet proof - no derailleur to rip off, no gears to bend, smash, destroy. Just two cogs, two brakes and (eventually) some front suspension. Plus I can make it look a little tatty so it won't get nicked.

Edit: Nice work on the frames there kiwibikes - what's one of your Rohloff frames set one back?


----------



## 7daysaweek (May 7, 2008)

*New Singlespeeder*

I recently took "the plunge" BIG TIME, not only switching from geared to singlespeed, but also from fully suspended to full rigid, aluminum to steel, and 26er to 29er.

As a recent convert, only days ago I was wondering what singlespeeding would be like. Here's the best explaination I can give you of what happened on my first ride.

I had the most fun I've ever had on a bicycle... PERIOD.

Granted a lot of this probably had to do with being on a brand new bike and I was just excited, however, I've never ridden a quieter, faster, lighter, more compliant bicycle. It does EVERYTHING exactly when you tell it to, exactly the way you tell it to. It climbs like crazy, it accelerates much faster than my old bikes, and it rides silky smooth.

As to the singlespeed part, the question for this thread: My bike is quiet, has much less to adjust and much less parts that can fail, jam, fall apart/off, generally annoy me, and it makes me ride my bike. One thing I've always hated about my riding is my tendency to drop into the granny gear and spin up tough stuff. It left me walking up hills countless times thinking to myself, "you're a pansy". This bike makes me try (and gives me a great excuse when I can't make it anyway:thumbsup: ) but seriously...

It's just plain fun. I don't know why I guess you really do just have to try it. If you like it you like it, if you don't you don't. I did, and I may never ride geared again.


----------



## deanmachine (Feb 25, 2006)

I turned my Surly Karate Monkey into a rigid SS .I have been racing and it wasn't being ridden very much. I didn't see the appeal of riding one gear on singletrack.I get it now.I actually ride(enjoy) the bike more in the sense when I don't pedal I am more focused on the trail and terrain, momentum.Less is more.


----------



## 42hz (Apr 15, 2005)

Ooops! Sorry, wrong thread...


----------



## carfreak35041 (Oct 15, 2007)

I'm still a noob to mountain biking but if you had single speed there would be much little to break and it wouldn't be as much of a pain in the neck to fix. And of course it would be lighter. And u would get stronger.


----------



## danthesoundman (Jun 29, 2006)

My personal testimony as to why the newest and greatest bicycle technologies can't mess with the old school simplicity of a classic ride. 

SINGLE SPEED or SS: 

The first time I came across the idea, was way back in the day. I met a guy from Alabama, named Josh. He was cool-as-a fan, and he was a bicycle mechanic. 

We were neighbors in the college part of Tempe, and we rode our bicycles everywhere. He kicked everyone's ass. His bike had ONE gear. I just chalked it up as - he was in really good shape. 

I remember how clean his bike looked - half as many cables hanging from the handlebars, no clunky derailleurs hanging low and weighing his ride down. Eight less cogs in the middle of the back wheel, and two less chainrings up front. The perfectly straight chainline made his bike SILENT when he rode it - no grinding chain on the front derailleur, no kinking noises from the chain being majorly diagonal in the rear (smallest up front to the smallest in the rear, or largest up front to the largest in the rear is a bad move and will wear out your parts).

NO CHAIN SLAP: When you go off a curb on a "normal" bicycle. The chain will SLAP the frame and eventually eat right through it. (Most bicycles have a "chain-stay guard" sticker there to minimize the damage) Not to mention the loud "SLAP" sound it makes as it tears into the metal there. This happens because the chain is held tight by the spring of the rear derailleur. Even the tightest springs won't stop this slapping. An SS rig has a more permanent chain tensioning system, where the chain can NEVER become loose enough to come in contact with any part of the frame.

His bike was LIGHT too. All that extra stuff for changing gears weighs a lot. Around three to five pounds. 

Getting rid of all that stuff not only makes your bike lighter, but more efficient. All the extra length of chain and derailleur cogs suck up the power transferred from your legs. You don't realize how much, until feel the "turbo" of a true single speed. (Not shifting your geared bike is NOT the same!)

Nothing to go wrong, almost no maintenance, a SILENT drive-train, a much lighter ride (really helps going up hills, and carrying up stairs), a very "clean" look - less cables and cogs and derailleurs, EXTREMELY efficient power transfer to the rear wheel, no gear slippage (which has caused me much anguish and agony, and even a foot slipping off the pedal and injuring my leg on something sharp, or my crotch slamming onto the top tube - even properly adjusted to the maximum cannot totally prevent this slippage phenomenon), and kicking everyone's ass on rides are the main benefits of the SS lifestyle.

Having no shifters on the handlebars seriously frees your mind. I never realized how much my brain would worry about what gear I was in, is my chainline straight, better downshift before this hill, etc. Now, I just enjoy the ride and pedal. It's a completely different experience. 

I have a geared bike, but I feel like it's only useful to try out different gear combinations or for pulling a heavy trailer. It sees almost no love from me. 

Geared rear wheels are "dished" or built with an offset to fit all those cogs in the rear which is much weaker than a single speed wheel that is built with NO DISH.


----------



## carfreak35041 (Oct 15, 2007)

Well i actually want to get into dirt jumping and urban freeride. I'm looking into the giant stp but still can't decide whether i want SS or geared.


----------



## campredcloudbikes (Feb 22, 2008)

*Why Singlespeed?*

-cheap
-reliable
-low maintenance
-weird
-great training
-better roll-backs (I used to ride flatland bmx.....)
-fun
-better looking

One day in my dad's high school math class, some girl asked the teacher, "Why do we have to learn this?" The teacher got really excited, and said "Who cares, we're having fun, aren't we?!"










there she is: I got the frame, fork, and headset in 8th grade at a garage sale for $3.... full chromoly, came with a bio-pace crank then, it is the General Moonshadow. Now over ten years after I got it, its going up 2,500 vert up passes in the winter, riding steep CO singletrack, etc..... Mavic 217/XTR rear hub, XT v-brakes, Avid levers, WTB saddle, LX cranks, Race Face 32t chainring


----------



## peace_keeper1517 (Jul 6, 2008)

I thought single speed was mainly for jump bikes like specialized p1


----------



## bearburrell (Jun 13, 2006)

#1 you learn so much about flow and technique. you draw beautiful lines because you have to. you learn to use pulses of energy to handle tough sections. You can't just continuously slam into things and plow over them. 

#2 if you ride a geared bike, you'll become a MUCH better and faster rider. I bought a SS as a back up bike and wanted to try it. It be came my favorite bike especially when my FS frame broke. when I build up a new FS, I felt much more confident and tuned in

# the feeling, the feeling, the feeling....


----------



## justonegear (Feb 16, 2008)

If you like attention it's alway fun showing up for group rides and having your single get all the action while the other over priced geared bikes don't get the time of day. It's even better when you ride away from them while there trying to get in the right gear. Happy trails


----------



## NeverlosT (Oct 19, 2007)

Nat said:


> Sissy. Wuss. Pansy. Miss. Ma'am. Sally.


This is the best post ive ever seen. 

I have a SingleSpeed since I live in Rhode Island, every hill out here can be climbed on it if you man-up a bit. The rolling hills are perfectly suited to a certain gear ratio, and I found that on my other bike, a 1x9 ellsworth Truth, I was just not shifting much. So I went to a hardtail SS, it gives me a killer workout, is super light, I actually think I am faster in some areas with it, and it is bulletproof.

I think if you try it you will have fun, but if you only have time/$ for one bike, keep the gears.

If you want to separate the SS men from the boys, ask what gear ratio they are running. Try hopping on a 32-16 geared bike and getting up the hills. If you aren't He-Man in 2 months of riding, you can have your money back. Then get back on the gears and torture your palls.


----------



## chuckha62 (Jul 11, 2006)

I was having a conversation with my neighbors (husband and wife) the other day. He asked me, "Why do you ride your singlespeed when you have your SantaCruz hangin in the garage?" I was getting ready to answer when his wife came up with the ultimate answer for me. She said, "Because he can!"

I loved it!


----------



## mudplugger (Nov 10, 2005)

*alternate response*

"You have the case wrong. :nono: The Santa Cruz is hanging up _because_ I ride my singlespeed."


----------



## mtnbyks (Dec 4, 2008)

Why single speed? I started riding a KHS Solo-one to commute to work when I lived in the flat lands, I put a Rock-Shox Pilot w/comp & rebound to "plush the ride", and it was a great compliment to my regular off road riding. I then built another SS with an eccentric b.b. in case I wanted a geared hardtail, but haven't taken it apart, because I found that it helps my overall riding. I now live in Big Bear and I still ride my SS as much as my FS trail bike, and we only have hills or at least it seems that way. My off road SS has front suspension and hydraulic discs so it doesn't break any weight records at approx. 25lbs, but compared to 30ish, it feels light to me. And for the "motorcycle" bicycle riders, I also ride DH when I'm lazy and want to ride the lift, however in Big Bear we don't have DH like some places so I call it extreme cross country and DH riding also helps my overall riding ability. My passion is riding mountain bikes and it's pretty much all I do, and I don't care what you ride or what the price as long as WE ALL RIDE BIKES AND STICK TOGETHER. My next SS goal is to Single Speed the Slick Rock, any takers? thanks for reading and RIDE ON.


----------



## Fenostyle (Nov 10, 2007)

*Don't waste your time with this troll!*



kawboy8 said:


> Single speeds are dumb. I had a single speed when I was 4. Someone said, "because their the new thing...mainstream". How dumb. Because everyone else is doing it...lets all run out and buy a bike that technology has left behind.


Do not listen to this imbecile.
That being said... The reason I ride a couple of (converted) singlespeed bikes is the simplicity and the allure of "oneness" if you will, with the bike. I love their clean looks, quietness, and even my converted ones with vertical dropouts have no tensioners of half links with a 2:1 ratio(lucky me) with a QR! They have their place and should be , in my view, as simple as they can be-that means no suspension, no disc brakes, steel, (although I have an aluminum Manitou Hardtail SS and in the process of converting an old carbon Trek Y SL200 to SS--URTs designs make great SS!!!! )But I also ride a full sus 5in travel, 27 gear trail bike, a geared racing hardtail and a geared road bike. I guess to love bikes means love all, ride all, and enjoy it all!! Let's hoist a cold one and celebrate bikes!:thumbsup:


----------



## kbslow (Jan 29, 2004)

*I think you said it best*

You said it in one of your post *"I ride for the fun of it all"*. That's the real reason to build a single. You can convert an old bike into a single for just a couple hundred dollars to see if you like it or not. I can't spoke for the others but I would be willing to dig in the parts bin and see what I can come up with to send to you to help out the cause.

Kirby


----------



## Briggsy76 (Jan 19, 2009)

Great to see so many SS riders, I have only just converted my Softail (16 years old this year) to SS. I am having some teething troubles, but the smile on my face of hitting my favourite hills last weekend wont diminish till until I get back on that bike. The drive on the uphill was amazing, no out of breath experience of driving with the heart, only the warm glow of my legs at the top and momentum over the top to hit the next downhill section. 
Its funny that the bike that I used to cop a ribbing over for its strange frame is now seen as old school and now gets even stranger looks for its drivechain. After the conversion was complete I looked at the old parts that came off with wonder and shock that they lasted that long. That bike has close to 7000km's on it and I'm more happy with it now than I have ever been. The local bikeshop needs big thanks for sparking my interest in SS and may be shocked when I cancel my layby on a Mongoose All Mountain to anouther 5" travel bike and do a superlite SS conversion on that.


----------



## Design2Ride (Apr 11, 2008)

It really comes down to function and simplicity. If you ride year round every night on very muddy trails like we do here in Portland. You just can't keep a geared bike with suspension working, the time you would have to spend cleaning and maintaining a more complex bike would be more than your time spent actually riding. Just spray it off lube the chain ride and repeat...it's a beautiful thing. :thumbsup:


----------



## montclairbobbyb (Aug 4, 2003)

*"Geared" SS?*



Design2Ride said:


> Just spray it off lube the chain ride and repeat...it's a beautiful thing. :thumbsup:


Amen, brother. One of the many reasons I love my SS Karate Monkey... But there are a few trails in my neck of the woods that compel me on occasion to break out my geared Niner rigid (especially during Winter and for foul-weather rides)... Afterwards I spend more time than I care to admit cleaning derailleurs. So... for my next experiment, I'm lacing up an Alfine 8 speed internal-geared hub (with disc). A 5-10 minute rear wheel swap on my Karate Monkey, using the same chain, a few zip ties for the cables, and a slip-on gripshifter/Ergon combo should give me a weatherproof hill-climber with the benefits of a SS chain setup, but with greater pedalling range...

The Alfines are not the easiest to find (particularly in black 36-hole), so I'll keep searching...

Peace,
BB


----------



## Mesozoic (Apr 20, 2004)

I've been a devoted SS rider for a few years now. All I gotta say is that my quads are shredded from riding SS everyday and it's a lot easier to climb mountains on my geared rigs now. The simplicity and durability of the drivetrain makes it an appealing option for commuting and urban ride, for sure. I wouldn't want to be bashing my Raceface Atlas cranks and X9 der when I don't hit my urban lines just right.


----------



## hab1b (Jan 15, 2007)

SS is fun. If you dont like it then dont ride it. We dont go into other forums and preach about how stupid gears are. 

SS makes you honest. you either got it or you don't.


----------



## bikerumor (Sep 13, 2008)

*Because you can be like this guy...*

...and have great stories to tell about racing a rigid single speed in some of the top solo and team mountain bike stage and endurance events in the world:

http://www.bikerumor.com/2009/03/13/how-i-roll-rich-dillen-as-quoted-in-mountain-bike-mag/


----------



## Cyclingdirt (Mar 1, 2009)

'cause all those parts in the shop are of more use when they're built up into a bike...


----------



## derango (Apr 23, 2009)

Dang it! I hate this thread! I'm in the middle of building a bike, trying to get back into mountain biking and now I wish I was building a SS! Why couldn't I have read this before I started! The pure passion that yall display is amazing. If I get back into biking I WILL build myself a SS.


----------



## thops (May 4, 2009)

hi guys Im thops from philippines. I just want to share some of my SS experience 

I joined my 2nd race this summer. its NOT an SS category race os I'm up against geard bikes.









this is me on my SS









oh no man in spandex









pedal [email protected] it :madmax:









3rd placer whoohoo :nono:


----------



## Joe dunnz (May 5, 2009)

*single speed*

i ride a geared turner 5spot which i love , but i also picked up a new ss misfit 29er frame that i built up and enjoy riding, ss is fun to tear ass around, and keeps you in shape on the climbs i would recomend at least giving it a try, if you want to purchase a ss frame make sure you get one that can be geared just in case you dont like it :thumbsup:


----------



## AlCapone (Jan 6, 2009)

I just SSed my 2008 Stinky. Best decision of my life.


----------



## 76er (May 29, 2009)

*Trust issues*

I can see the appeal of a single speed, but myself I can never do it again. On a few occasions when standing to pedal real hard on my mountain bike, the chain has come off, but the other gears grabbed it and just saved me. I remember when I was younger and got carried away on bmx bikes, nothing sucks more than giving her **** and the chain comes off. It in fact almost killed me! I was on the last couple of power strokes before jumping a curb at high speed. The chain let go right before the curb. I nailed the curb, barely managed to stay on the bike, with my hamstring across the top tube trying to get it under control. Across the grass between the sidewalk and road, just missed a phone pole, over the curb, out onto the road, and just managed to bring it back to the side of the road before the car coming up behind me smoked me. Too close. Never again. That wasn't the first time the chain come off, but I made it my last(hopefully), gears have saved me so far......and speaking of balls with gears, ever have the chain come off and you land directly on a gooseneck? Try that one and tell me how you like the single speed. I am thinking of converting to a 9 speed though. With those other 2 front gears still in place, i'll have more peace of mind.


----------



## Crash Test Mommy (May 1, 2009)

Because the guys at my bike shop are tired of fixing bent teeth on my chainrings. And because I need a good reason to get a tattoo.


----------



## Briggsy76 (Jan 19, 2009)

*been a while*

Six months ago I converted my old Softial to S/S and it gave up the ghost about a month after that. Since then my alloy and cheap Avanti has become my S/S bike and when it is dry the All Mountain gets a thrashing, but what a joy to constantly develop the S/S to my needs. Gone are the shocks up front (now 80mm offset rigids) and with a quality wheelset, Truvitav cranks and Crank brothers pedals i'm set. the weather here in Australia has been pretty wet of late so some of the local hills are hurting.
And the best thing is that I am racing it now (in a pretty crap grade but I'm out there).


----------



## WYTE FANG (Jul 6, 2009)

I've been riding a SS since 2003 and I think it's better than having gears. IMO I feel that SS is best on any terrain except certain trails that have really steep climbs that are almost impossible to climb on a SS. When I ride with one of my boys that has gears, I smoke him on the uphills, but he catches me sometimes on a straight-away or downhills. I love my SS. Although, sometimes I feel that having maybe three gears in the rear would be kind of fresh. A three speed bike.


----------



## HardcoreHardtail (Jul 30, 2009)

Singlespeeds are jst limiting your options, if you can have at least a few gears why wouldnt you. i have 7 speeds, my legs are very strong and i almost never shift out of high gear even for uphills so basically i ride SS, but in the event that im super tired from intense riding, itz very nice to be able to use a lower gear if need be so i can actually get back home. I dont however think a bike needs a million and one different speeds, that will only keep you from gaining real leg strength. Ride around in a tough gear only, for a couple weeks, and see how powerful you start becoming, and how incredibly easy riding uphill or on anything becomes, compared to when you were switching gears constantly to make it easy on yourself. Of course this iz up to your health and abilitites, some people need many speeds.


----------



## Rockpharmer (Jul 19, 2005)

HardcoreHardtail said:


> some people need many speeds.


some peoplez need only one


----------



## iTrails (Oct 7, 2009)

*Want Replys?*

Help - speak in English! - at least for us just starting to explore single speeds!


----------



## razin cane (Jan 17, 2009)

*loving it*

listen, im a newbie, pretty much, 2 the mtb scene. i have a single, and a geared ride. riding a single is a blast, the simplicity of it, and having to keep up the momentum, etc. i was just thinking, riding the ss reminds me of when i first learned to drive, way back when, and i learned to drive on a chevy wagon, 3 speed standard on the column (betcha the mortgagae 99% of the readers here dont have a clue what THAT is lolol) the only point im making is the basic simplicity is what makes it so much fun, no gimmiks, no fuss, and best of all, for mechanically challenged folk like me, NO MAINTENANCE!!! ride on, bros, ride on


----------



## montclairbobbyb (Aug 4, 2003)

razin cane said:


> chevy wagon, 3 speed standard on the column


Sorry, I can only relate to technical jargon like "Three-on-the-tree" (or "Fo-on-the-flo")...That wasn't a Chevy Nomad by any chance?

Hey I'm with you, bro... simplicity brings joy... (Admittedly I have a healthy stable of bikes) but my overall favorite is my SS 29er Karate Monkey (fully rigid)...If I could keep only 1 bike it would be that one.

Peace,
BB


----------



## razin cane (Jan 17, 2009)

*montclairbobbyb*

shoot, i 4 got they called it 3 on the tree!!! cool, and i wish it was a nomad, that was one boss ride. it was just my folks old chevy station wagon, a 1970, bel air, or maybe impala? dont really remember, but thats the first car i ever drove. anyway, if i knew a year ago what i know now, i probably would of went with youre bike, the karate monkey, or maybe the gt ss peace, or the monocog from redline. with the upgrades i put on the outcast, i put an extra 3 hundred in 2 the bike, but i just started out at that point, and i didnt know if this mtb thing would last, but it is, and how!!


----------



## UBUgoat (Sep 12, 2009)

i'm about to convert to the tao of ss...taking in an old 1990 schwinn that weighs a ton, but is still a ball of fun to ride after having taken the front derailleur off (now its a 1x6!)...but i still use only 2 of THOSE 6, so....i figured, why haul all this extra weight around?

hope to have it done tomorrow at my LBS. 

how much weight will i probably shave? it's an old shimano SIS...also, steel rear wheel is being replaced with aluminumb.....


----------



## tklemin (Mar 22, 2007)

Well here is my two cents. I'm an old Bmx'er who rides an FS geared bike. I used to race a BMX 24 inch cruiser class and loved it. We weren't calling them SS or anything. Mtn bikers think SS is something new. As with any bike picking the correct gears for a particular trail is very important, even more for an SS ride. If your trail is mostly uphill use a smaller front chainring and opposite for a flat trail. You'll know after the first ride whether you picked right. When the hill gets so steep or long that I cant go any further I walk it. Usually the geared boys are spinning thier brains out moving at a walkers pace anyway.(except for the trully fit riders) I've found that running an SS would allow me to snap the bike up and pedal as hard as you want instantly, while trying to do that with gears takes time and risks slipping a chain. I'm sure people will say different, but thats where most SS riders get thier advantage on tight twisty trails. If I ride long fairly straight trails with lots of elevation I'll be on the geared bike. I'll take an SS on fast, twisty, trails anyday and trails with lots of obstacles. Think of an SS as more of a cross-over trials bike with a little more gearing. Lighter, quicker, and easier to throw around. All trails are not created equal, the bikes arent either.


----------



## Better Days (Jan 20, 2010)

*Technology*



kawboy8 said:


> Single speeds are dumb. I had a single speed when I was 4. Someone said, "because their the new thing...mainstream". How dumb. Because everyone else is doing it...lets all run out and buy a bike that technology has left behind.


My Mooto X with Chris kings is not left behind in technology. My favorite bike is my SS! Maybe its because it reminds me of when I was 4 !


----------



## shibaman (Dec 28, 2009)

tomsharo said:


> Single speed is dumb only to those who don't want to ride better or get stronger. I built mine and use it as a training tool to teach me how to flow the trail and consintrate on my riding technique. When you ride a ss you only have to worry about how good your technique is. No shifting, sandbagging, or slamming down only to put the brakes on. You learn to us the energy you save flowing down the hill to carry you up the other side. I only stand when I absolutely have to and never for more than the last 100 yards. This forces me to work harder and be more conservative. Once I take this knowledge and combine it with my turner 5 spot with all the bells and whistles I can ride people who are 20-30 years younger than me into the ground and often do. I may be an old coot but I ride with all the 20 year olds and they don't wait for me as much as I wait for them. It also allows me to have a fun ride with my wife, ladies, kids and lesser riders while continuing to get a work out. try it you will be surprised.


Interesting! I have a road SS Specialized Langester-- 09 bike with 4000 mi. on it. It is my favorite bike to hammer on the bike trail, and chase the geared bikes after work. It has made me a stronger rider. Many people can ride fast with gears. Not so many with one gear.
I raced at http://www.racemtb.com/default.htm and found that the SS speed group is a very fast group of racers. Usually men who need more of a challenge on a bike. They are not slow!


----------



## lexvil (Mar 28, 2009)

You ask us why? We ask you why not?:yesnod:


----------



## Life and Liberty (Feb 16, 2009)

Going to grad school & wanted a bike i don't have to think about for 2 years.


----------



## eselsweg (May 9, 2010)

*SS is the purest feedback*

Ever since I started riding SS mid-January, I have been trying to explain to myself and geared FS riders why I am so crazy about my KM. What I have noticed is that most of the people are not so happy to hear about SS bikes. Most people love their bikes and a SS goes in the opposite direction. It's not really surprising. It's also okay. If they are happy with their bikes then it's cool.

That being said:

I think the biggest reason why SS is great for me is that you get an absolutely pure feedback about the trail, your condition, and your skills. Since I bought my KM, my riding hours have not varied to what I have logged in the past but, I am so much stronger that people who dropped me last year are shocked that they get blown away on the hills. I am 42 and never thought that I'd get such strength and muscular endurance gains without doing things radically different than I have. I don't need weights or more hours, just my SS and the next hill.


----------



## jackspade (Jul 23, 2010)

I stop wearing tight hot pants for riding. SS change my way of thinking.


----------



## Andrea138 (Mar 25, 2009)

Now that I've been riding SS for a couple of months, I figured I'd post here:

-No more broken derailleurs. 
-Makes climbing on a geared bike seem "easy" 
-My legs and ass are f*cking gorgeous now (not that they weren't before, but, DAMN)


----------



## colddirt (Jun 26, 2010)

I've converted all of my mountain bikes to single speeds - all with different gear ratios, and it's great!

My motto is - if you have to change gears to get up a hill you're not trying hard enough!


----------



## jackspade (Jul 23, 2010)

^
You make the best decision in your life - trust me

Why change gears if you can change bikes?
Why get expensive 30 speed parts if you can build 1 bike?

I only have 2 bikes. 16" and 26" but with almost same GearPerInch which is nice.


----------



## SquishyPanda (Jul 19, 2010)

I'm sort of in the "How many damn gears do you really need?" school of biking. I started out with a 24-speed as a campus bike, and found that I really only used the middle chainring and two or three cogs out back. So when the time came for me to get a new bike (the old frame was a bit small for me) I thought I'd try a single speed because:

1) If, for the riding I do (which may not be the same sort of riding everyone else does), I only use a few ratios, why not just pick one and learn to deal with it?

2) I'm not competing, so I don't need to be at max speed/efficiency.

3) I'm a fat guy, and I hate working out because it's boring. But riding bikes is fun. A single speed is sort of like forced interval training, especially when you're using the bike as a commuter on a 10-mile route with rolling hills. It forces me to develop a smooth pedal stroke, learn to stand up and sit down without skipping a beat, and (this may be imaginary) there must be some benefit to training your muscles to operate efficiently at different pedaling cadences. Maybe.

4) Tweaking to get just the right ratio gives me an excuse to tinker with my bike ^_^

I also built my old bike into a 1x8, and wish the frame wasn't so damn small so I could ride it more comfortably on longer rides (guess it's time to buy another frame to build). It's fun, simple, and fast. Faster than my SS since I'm not stuck with a "compromise" ratio. They're very different bikes, and each very fun in its own way.


----------



## howsoonisnow (Jul 19, 2007)

It all started when i picked up a sun rim with a singlespeed shimano freewheel from the bargain bin in a bike shop, just for a change i put it on my 05 explosif cos the dropouts were ss ready, and i loved it that was 4 years ago and have only really ridden singlespeed since,

saying that some theiving scumbags nicked my explosif from my drive, gutted me..
i love the fact when i ride i dont snap chains anymore or have to deal with chain skip..
and riding singlespeed makes you a much stronger rider!


----------



## New Light (May 4, 2010)

I bought my first mtn bike and geared bike in November '09 and after 2 rides messing with the gears, I kind of found myself not changing anymore. I would just stand up and mash without thinking of it. So, each time I rode, I made adjustments. I went from 3x8, to 2x8, to 1x8, to 1x1. And it is truely awsome. No messin around just cranking. Sure the geared guys can sometimes make it further up long hills then me, but then again sometimes walking is just as fast and their rediculously slow pedaling( or should I say fast pedaling, barely moving) lol

and of course all the guys I ride with are geared FS and I'm ss HT, they try to give me a hard time but I am really laughing at them. ha


----------



## cezrok (Oct 26, 2010)

*Singlespeed ?*

so you can build strength , great for dirt jumping you definitely have to try it

http://hubpages.com/hub/How-To-Jump-On-A-Mountain-Bike

so you can put hairs on your chest!:thumbsup:


----------



## yourdaguy (Dec 20, 2008)

After years as a roadie riding over 5000 miles a year, I bought a Jet9 2 years ago as my first foray into MTB. When ;the Jet9 was recalled, Niner sold me a Sir9 frame cheap to tide me over (I actually chose the Sir9 from all the frames Niner was offering a huge discount on with the idea that I could try SS but I probably wouldn't like it). I built the Sir with the parts from the Jet and rode it hardtail geared for about 8 months. When the new Jet came in I bought a Niner Carbon fork for the Sir and rebuilt the Jet with mostly new parts. I gathered the few parts I needed to try the Sir SS. I converted it once which was a pain in the butt and due to weather only got a few short rides and it was interesting but I was not a total convert yet. I figured at my age (56) it would probably be too hard.

Since changing was a pain and i wanted to explore SS further I found a used Sir on ebay that included a true SS crank. I moved the carbon fork to that frame and bought a new fork for the Jet and moved that fork to the first Sir. When I built the 2nd Sir as a pure SS full rigid. The first ride, I lapped a medium hard local course twice without ever setting a foot down faster than I ever did on geared bikes and I was hooked.

My Jet is for sale and my other Sir is turning into more of a commuter bike. I think it is the responsiveness and the fact that you have to react to every root and rock unlike suspended bikes. When you are flying along on the full rigid SS it is like being in a video game. I just totally get in the zone and fly. On the Jet and even the other Sir to some extent you just pedal straight ahead and the suspension takes care of all the roots and rocks, etc. On the SS I am constantly standing and shifting my weight and trying to pedal between bumps, etc. You are much more a participant in the ride. The suspended bikes are not responsive enough to dodge every rock, etc.


----------



## Guest (Nov 8, 2010)

If you like single speed so much, why waste time changing it? cant you just stay on one ring the whole time biking? Is it just because:

It looks cool, a mtber on a ss uphill
or
Lightweight
or
Other??


----------



## yourdaguy (Dec 20, 2008)

I found that to not be the same. First of all it is heavier, 2nd of all the bike had front suspension so it was way heavier. If you ride much, you will quickly wear out a middle gear in an expensive cassette. SS cogs have larger contact areas due to taller teeth and no profiling for easy shifting. SS cogs last a long time and if you run your expensive freewheel cogs on one gear all the time, they will wear out fast. Also, it is my experience that the one gear you choose, will not be tall enough. In other words, the right gear is generally the 32 in the front and around an 18 in the rear. I swear, if you are on that gear on a geared bike it feels insanely tall. The same gear on a light responsive SS just works.

Also, a large part of the SS thing is simplicity and reliability. About 3 months ago, I was riding my other Sir and half hour into the ride in the middle of the woods a stick got in my rear wheel and broke the Rear Der bolt in half and slightly bent the Der Hanger. Ride over and walking out of the woods. Every time I ride my SS as I am unloading it, I think "well this ride will not end prematurely".

SS is a different style of riding and once you learn it (attacking to build speed before hills, carrying insane speed through a corner to keep momentum up, etc.) the other type of riding just somehow seems more boring or like you are less involved. Why do people climb Everest or cross Oceans? Because they get a charge out of living in the NOW.


----------



## Solrider (Aug 6, 2009)

Well I think I'm being slowly converted......

I'm just getting back into mountain biking after a 5+ year hiatus....I started out looking to pick up what was my dream bike 5+ years ago, a SC Blur.

Then I rode a 29er and finally felt like I fit on the bike. So decided a 29er was it. But I still wanted gears...I NEEDED gears.

Have some friends riding SS...thought they were totally out of their heads...racing with them too. I scoured the internets for a 29er that I could ride geared. Finally found a nice 09 Voo Doo Dambala...it was set up as SS and I had no time to convert to geared before leaving for a race. So off to the race I went as SS.

Although I did not finish the race due to some mechanical woes, I came away thinking how nice it was to not worry about what damn gear I was in and to just be out there enjoying the ride. There were a couple of hills that I was longing for granny gear on though, so my next progression was to converting to a 1x2.....

I've now had the bike for a month and I've not gotten around to adding an additional gear. Last week my mechanic swapped out my 16 cog for a 19 to try before doing the 1x2 conversion. Now I can feel the sickness fully taking over me....I don't need a granny gear. Ya the hills suck, sure its a struggle...but I like it...I like just getting on the bike and going...and just hanging it up when I get home. I like feeling the power come to my legs and push through a tough sandy area instead of dropping gears and cruising along...more satisfaction. Simplicity. A bit less weight. Fewer things to break. Zen. Whatever you want to call it. 

Now I'm thinking about doing my next race in 3 weeks again as SS. I've also converted my commuter to SS. I've stopped looking at derailleurs and shifters. 

I don't know what it is. A month ago I would fight you to the death that I absolutely, positively, could not possibly ride a bike without gears. Now I'm kinda feeling like, meh, why bother.

I'm in a daze.

All I can say is try it.


----------



## adoble (Aug 19, 2007)

SS makes you a mentally tougher rider, you learn to maintain momentum, you learn that you can push up those hills you thought you never would be able to and you learn to find smoother lines.

I went from a geared HT to a rigid SS and I ride all the same trails with my SS from 500 ft elevation over 15 miles to 4000 ft elevation over 15 miles. It has made me a much stronger rider and improved my skills. When I now ride my geared HT I am much faster than I used to be.

For me its about pushing myself to my physical limit and getting the best workout I can in the very few hours I have to MTB! I'm doing what I can to stay on this planet as long as possible.


----------



## mtnbikerfred (Mar 25, 2004)

Reasons for riding a SS bike:

1) It will make you stronger.

2) The bike is lighter

3) you can "feel the trail" better and learn how much torque you can apply

4) It will make you stronger

5) If you choose to ride rigid, you will learn to pick good lines and be smooth or you will die

6) Maintenance is a breeze.

7) Humiliating your friends on squishy geared bikes is fun

8 ) It will make you stronger

9) The geometry is better for climbing "out of the saddle"

10) You'll never throw a chain (you may break one though) again.

11) SS bikes are actually "3 speeds". Sit, Stand, or Walk....

12) It will make you stronger.

More reasons:

13) You will never break a 1/8" chain.

14) You will save money.

15) You will never ghost shift again.

16) You will save money.

17) It will make you stronger.

18 ) You can build a stronger wheel (less dish).

19) You'll know when a chain is worn, it will sag. (non-tensioner setup)


----------



## bycyclist (Oct 13, 2008)

I've now gone exclusively to SS. Both my bikes are 29ers, one is full rigid, geared at 32X18 and the other has front Fox fork, geared at 32x20 for the longer rides and bigger hills. I may get a 21T Cog if I need to, but at this point, I'm just liking the whole SS experience too much to think about going back to geared. I just turned 46 and I'm in the best shape of my life, mostly from SS (along with appropriate weight training / recovery).


----------



## tibug (Dec 5, 2006)

mtnbikerfred said:


> Reasons for riding a SS bike:
> 
> 1) It will make you stronger.
> 
> ...


Hahahahahahaaa great!!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## timberline12k (Sep 25, 2010)

I decided to give single speed a try. I owned a 27 speed road bike for the past 6 years and added a 2 X 10 Fargo last fall. The road bike was not being ridden after I tasted low pressure 29” tires, so I sold my F80 and ordered a single speed Kona Unit. The Kona Unit is one third the price of my Fargo build, so it will not be an expensive trial. 

I plan to use the Kona Unit primarily for exercise, riding the local Kansas City bike paths which have minimal grade change since they are normally along creeks. If that works I will check out the local single-track trails in the metro parks. If that works, I will include the bike on a trip to Colorado to try out the local 4 X 4 Jeep roads. 

I love to ride the Salsa Fargo and suspect the Kona Unit will get equal usage. It will be interesting to see which 29er gets more use, and if a 50+ year old can still handle single speed.


----------



## Tanis427 (Apr 11, 2010)

I got rid of my rip9 and am now riding a SS, commuting and on the trail. I've noticed a big difference in strength and stamina, hills that used to kick my butt in granny I'm powering up now with my 32/16 gearing. Definitely forces you to be in a different state of mind, I have to be more determined and committed and plan ahead, but at the end of each ride I feel the rewards.:thumbsup:


----------



## Gary McCray (Feb 2, 2011)

Back on topic for a moment,
I just got a Trek Fisher Marlin 29er SS and I love it. 
I bought it because the SS drops make for an easy conversion to an Alfine Geared Hub (Blaspemy I know)
I was extremely surprised at how much I like it as an SS. 
SS riding is cool, uncomplicated and provides a feeling of lightness and connectedness to the bicycle that my Cannondale Jekyll Lefty doesn't even begin to approach. And I really like my Jekyll.
Look at the reccomended FAQs and SheldonBrowns single speed Faq on his web site.
I wasn't even looking to like an SS, now, even if I do build up an Alfine wheel for it you can bet it's going to be a quick swap with the SS setup.
By the way the Marlin has the really first class Fisher Rig frame and although you will eventually need to dump the Forks their OK to start and a good set of Rebas still end up with a cost way less than the Rig.


----------



## DCS25 (Jul 1, 2010)

*My story...*

Here's my story! Last summer a friend of mine was at a pawn shop and found a beat up old Voodoo Hoodoo that had been converted to single speed with an old derailleur. He bought it, rode it a few times, decided he didn't like single speeds (bad knees) and lent it to me to try out. Some other friends of mine occasionally rode single speeds, and I thought they were crazy, but I thought I'd give it a try. I couldn't imagine giving up my gears!

I bought a Surly Singleator for it, played around with the gearing until I found a combination that worked on my usual rides - and started having some fun.

Fortunately, the Voodoo has a lightweight set of Bontrager Race wheels. Unfortunately, it has a boat-anchor-heavy old Marzocchi fork on it, but it still works well. The old steel frame has a wonderful, lively feel to it. I've replaced chains, tires, the bar, stem and handlebar, and gotten it to where it just "fits". Luckily, I found that the gearing that works for me around here is also the "magic gear" - no more Singleator. The whole setup weighs about 27 pounds, but I'm no lightweight either - about 185...

I decided that I would ride only the Voodoo for a month, and not touch my geared bike - and see where it would take my 53 year-old legs and lungs. Well, it was 2 months and 23 straight rides before I rode my geared bike again, and that was only because of a broken chain I couldn't replace right away! It's heavy, looks like crap, but I just grin like an idiot every time I ride it! I found myself riding stronger, longer, and looking at all my usual rides in a whole new way. And getting better workouts in a shorter time.

Then, I borrowed a friend's 29er 1x9 Spot, test rode a couple of 29er SS rigid bikes and decided late last year that that's the way I wanted to go...

Fast forward to today, the Voodoo's off being powder coated, and my geared bike is allowing me to attempt to stay in riding condition when it's warm and dry enough. My budget's real tight, but I've started to sneak money away for a new Niner EMD with Niner's carbon fork, set up as a single speed (magic gear or tensioner, so I have the option to go 1x9 later if/when I desire - I am an old fart, you know). It may take me a full year to put it all together, but in the meantime I'll have the Voodoo to abuse myself with!

I think a good single speed analogy for me is to compare it to cars I've owned - my current Passat is smooth, quiet, comfortable and competent - but "disconnected" from the whole driving experience. About 10 years ago I had an older Porsche 911 - driving it was so much fun because the steering was so precise and gave so much feedback, the brakes were excellent, and you had to really pay attention and be involved with the road and the whole process of driving. It was work to drive well, but always put a smile on my face.

That's what a single speed does for me - I get more involved in the terrain, picking my line, feeling feedback every inch of the way. It's simpler, quieter, lighter (or will be), just somehow more "pure". It's something that's just hard to explain to someone who hasn't given it a try.

I can't wait - 1: for warmer,dryer weather, and 2: to be flying down my favorite rides on a nice, lightweight Niner! I'm hooked. Bad. I need help... Seeya


----------



## csteven71 (Jan 15, 2009)

Ok so here's my view. I started riding about 3 years ago. I was always a decent rider and considered myself pretty fast especially on climbs. I have limited time to ride tho and I was starting to get bored with my normal loops. While planning my 1x9 setup I stumbled upon this forum. I ignored my yearn toward single speed and continued on with setting up the 1x9. It was cool but I found my thumb mashing the shift down trigger wishing for a lower gear. Finally I decided to hell with shifting after I broke another deralieur hanger and ordered me some single speed bits. I set up my xtc single speed much to all of my friends confusion. Sure the first few rides sucked but today it all sorta clicked. I was flying up hills I used to granny gear. I was climbing extra hills cause it was fun! I loved the burning in my wimpy arms and chest as I crested a climb I used to hate. I still out ran my buddy on his gorgeous gt 29er on the downhills cause I got such a lead climbing up. I'm even ok with spinning like mad as I ride down the road to the trailhead. I now understand what people can't really explain about single speeding draw, you just have to jump in and try it. Consider me converted, next step 29in wheels for my 6'3" frame.:thumbsup:


----------



## umarth (Dec 5, 2007)

mtnbikerfred said:


> 13) You will never break a 1/8" chain.


I thought about half of your reasons were lame or not true, but the only one that I'll strongly disagree with is 13. I only break 1/8" chains and I think their masterlink set ups blow in comparison to an 8 speed.


----------



## gemini6 (Apr 27, 2007)

I tried singlespeed last summer, and I still don't get it. It might just be due to the trails in my area that have alot of really steep hills that made it no fun.......... Or... it might be that I'm out of shape. At any rate, I have no issue with people that like single speed, but the folks that use it here are soo f**king elitist that it gets on my nerves! Its like the hipster mountain bike club!!! Ok, I'm done with that rant...


----------



## mtnbikerfred (Mar 25, 2004)

umarth said:


> I thought about half of your reasons were lame or not true, but the only one that I'll strongly disagree with is 13. I only break 1/8" chains and I think their masterlink set ups blow in comparison to an 8 speed.


I suppose I'll revise it to read "SS chain". 9spd, fail all day long (especially pinned). 8spd or SS specific, almost never.


----------



## bernside (Oct 18, 2009)

*why didn't I do this sooner?*

I just did a budget conversion of my Cannondale F6 to SS and could not be happier. The bike is now 2.5 lbs lighter and I ran the 4 mile loop at the local trail over 2 minutes faster than with gears!


----------



## Gary McCray (Feb 2, 2011)

*Some thoughts from a recent single speed convert.*

This is a bit of a follow on to my posting at 413.

I recently got a Trek Fisher Marlin single speed 29er for the express purpose of converting it to a dual purpose 8 speed gear hub bicycle, primarily because the drop outs are ideal for this conversion.

Of course when I got it I tried riding it as a single speed. I was surprised, I now understand why single speeds have a true cult following.

The Marlin is really light and feels it and with its huge wheels, you can steam roller over almost anything.

I have since converted it to an Alfine 8 speed and also put on heavier more dual purpose tires (Fat Big Apples). It is now a great dual purpose bicycle, but you do feel the added weight and it just doesnt quite have that extreme lightness and connectedness that it had before.

Fortunately, I installed the Alfine / handspun wheel so it is a 5 minute swap with the stock single speed one and I used the same sized (20 tooth) rear sprocket as the SS. So the stock chain works and the wheel doesnt even need to be adjusted front to back to swap.

I am also going to get a spare quick change front wheel so I can keep a truly light front tire on it. Best of both worlds.

Till now I haven't been much of a weight watcher, my Canondale Jekyl not being particularly light, but now I understand, with the SS extreme light weight really makes the bike seem more like a part of you.

Once youve ridden one that has that really light and connected feeling you want more.

A note about the Marlin. It is a truly great single speed for the price. In spite of others comments, the Tektro Novellas are at least OK although you can swap them later for Avids or Hayes if you want. However, th same cannot be said of the fork. It is light enough and for my intended dual purpose use it is OK, but for serious dirt, forget it, you will need to get a better fork. You can pick up a decent mid grade RockShox for $200-$300.00 and this is a swap you will need to make sooner rather than later.

Other than that, the Marlin is an excellent value and way cheaper even with a new fork than the Fisher Rig which uses exactly the same frame. I would do it the same way I did even if I had it to do over.:thumbsup:

PS you can see the details of the Alfine wheel swap at my thread in the internal gear hubs forum at: http://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?t=689749


----------



## Saint Nik (Mar 31, 2011)

Single speeding is a healthy addiction, 20 kms in Whaka forest is worth one hundred on the road ! it;s simple and silent and enables you to use all your skills to negoiate the trails :thumbsup:


----------



## ilmfat (Mar 10, 2007)

doh


----------



## ilmfat (Mar 10, 2007)

really? it posted thrice?


----------



## ilmfat (Mar 10, 2007)

i guess it didnt. it was such a good post too. anyone wanna copy paste from their e-mail notification for me?


----------



## ilmfat (Mar 10, 2007)

i got it...

hey gemini6: vassago and ron burgundy have a message for you.

i feel better.


----------



## ilmfat (Mar 10, 2007)

nobody? really?

i guess i gotta go ride instead of trollin. luckily i just picked up my jabberwocky (no gear plugs for me thank you) from the bike shop.

big apples for the mother f-n win.


----------



## quick_2 (Apr 19, 2009)

ilmfat your posts make absolutely no sense... care to clarify..


----------



## ilmfat (Mar 10, 2007)

i thought i posted 3 times, so deleted 2. turns out it only double posted, so it deleted both.

it was my explanation of "why SS?". 

plus an F-u at gemini6 for calling me elitist. i guess he actually got to me.

i was hopin someone could copy paste from an e-mail notification for my first (double) post, as i thought it was pretty good. meh.

and i put big apple 2.35's on (finally true) outlaws on my jabber. only one street ride so far, but it was waaay nice.

sorry people. im a drama queen sometimes.


----------



## coreyzupka (Apr 21, 2011)

I actually got my first real single speed set up recently (converted). My whole life since I was a kid I rode bmx bikes, then when I lived in South korea I bought a geared road bike, which was okay for the time being, but I really wasnt into it. Now living in Finland I decided to buy an old Finnish made Tunturi and converted it SS and I can tell you that I am already addicted to SS trail riding. I mainly went SS because I am really bad with keeping a straight chain line on geared bikes and I just think they look stupid.


----------



## st-rider (May 17, 2010)

Because I'm getting frustrated shopping for a FS 29er and SS are so much cheaper? Still on the fence...


----------



## kbslow (Jan 29, 2004)

*Go the SS route*

What's holding you back? The SS is just as fast as the FS and much more fun! infact I was at a race this weekend and the SSer took second and fouth overall. They are fast and fun!


----------



## ilmfat (Mar 10, 2007)

+1. love me some SS.


----------



## Bakudan (May 19, 2011)

Why SS? Found a $10 bike on Craigslist with no pic or description but went to buy it since it was $10. Found that it was an SS with zero problems. Turned out to be a Trek 850. Not sure if that's a good or crappy bike but it does what I want it to do. That's reason enough to ride SS for me.

Still not sure why he sold the bike for so cheap though.


----------



## yourdaguy (Dec 20, 2008)

Could be stolen. Lots of stolen bikes end up on Craiglist for little$.


----------



## solarflair (Nov 28, 2008)

*why single speed*

I live and ride in the Colorado mountains, some of our trails are great ss rides, you get up amazingly fast and get to work on your spin on the way down, that being said, I do still ride my full suspension on the trails where it is appropriate, neither is better, just better suited to certain rides/trails. I love the single speed and will still love and ride my other bikes as well.


----------



## cormy (Sep 11, 2010)

I love ss for mountain biking but since i am an adventurous dood, i like to ride from trail to trail, maybe do a loop starting at my house, ride on road to one trail, ride down on road to another then loop back to my house. Its hard to ride road on a single speed bike geared for steep climbing. It is also hard to train with, because it is hard to not go really hard on a single speed because you have no choice. those are my only complaints.

Not all ss are light either. I ride a redline monocog and its about 27 lbs. its was 450$ as a whole bike, but still. I think single speeding is also about exploring the roots of mountain biking and biking in general.

Oh yea and it makes you look like a badass.


----------



## yourdaguy (Dec 20, 2008)

mountaindudespike; one thing you can do is fix up a bike with 2 sets of gearing. At one time I had my Sir9 fixed up with a 32 and 34 on the front and a 19 and 17 on the rear. You adjust the chain for the 34 17 combination and then it will be just a little loose on the 32 19. You can ride the 34-17 to the traiil then just drop the rear wheel enough to swap the chain at the trail. This will work with any combination as long as the total teeth count remains the same and the large ring in the front is the one to adjust the chain to because the smaller one will always run a little looser.

You didn't say what size wheels you run but for example if you have a 32x21 currently on a 29er (I would consider that as gearing that I would use for very steep stuff) You could buy a 34 and mount it where the bash guard is currently and a 19 and space it to have perfect chainline with the new ring. That would give you gearing of 44 gear inches in the woods and 52 gear inches on the road.


----------



## straw (Nov 9, 2004)

For the Joy and Simplicity of the ride. Just got back from a short ride through the fields around our place. Sun shining, grass up to the top tube, no drive train noise and the present moment feeling that comes with riding one gear. After riding fs for years I am amazed at the clarity of mind one gets when you forget about shifting. Something that cannot be explained only experienced.

Cheers,
Straw


----------



## cormy (Sep 11, 2010)

I like SS also because you dont have to worry about what your pacing is, because you dont even have a choice! When I ride my geared FS, i am always shifting around trying to decide what gear i should be at.


----------



## SConaP1 (Jul 13, 2011)

great thread!
I rode before my memory starts - just early pics. 
My Army days in the 80's I got a Bianchi from the factory in Italy, and a Peugeot moutain bike from the local economy when I was stationed in Europe. Both got ridden - one as a tool, one as part of a group for something to do.

In 2004 I walked into my local bike shop to get a new tube for my son's BMX racer. There was this Specialized P1 there. It didn't leave with me on that trip....but it did by the end of the day.

couldn't get the idea of it out of my mind. so simple, so free. I knew it was 'me' before I swung a leg over.

I'm probably not the best fit for it - as I'm 6'4" tall but I make it work just fine. My son, his friends, and their dads and I - we ride trails some around here...some are pretty famous like the Womble. No one waits on me too much...and I'm better than some with their gears.

I like simple stuff that works hard and isn't fussy. And I can't remember the last time I worried about a gear change.


----------



## muddytire (Aug 27, 2009)

I met a dude on the trail one time and i asked him for directions since this particular trail was like a maze. He said no problems...follow me and I'll show you around. 

This guy was a pot bellied hippy looking dude with a long ponytail that showed a lot of gray. As i fell in behind him we started to roll through the woods and he was giving me a cool tour of the trail...he was part of a group that helped build it...it was neat to hear the history behind the names of the trails and how it all came together.

After a while i couldn't help but notice that this Buda looking hippy dude was a machine. He flowed through the woods so effortlessly and quietly that i thought for a moment he must be riding an extremely expensive bike. I was clicking away trying to find the right gear and i was huffing and puffing trying to keep up. He was soooo quiet that all i could hear was his tires softly rolling...almost like they were carressing the forest floor. I looked down to see what type of deraileur this guy was running because his was WAY better than my clunky POS. To my SHOCK he didnt have a rear derailleur. I almost wrecked my bike trying to steal a second glance...and then a third.

W...T...F? Buda is kicking my ever loving arse on a single speed! Now i wasnt in the best shape at the time....but i was far from the worst either.

This guy sounded like a ghost...there was no way you'd ever hear him coming. I thought the quietness of it was really cool. We don't have ny huge climbs around here so it woouldn't be a killer to ride one here. It's been in the back of my mind ever since. I imagine I'll own one some day. And then I'll go back and see Buda...and then the student will become the master.


----------



## lexvil (Mar 28, 2009)

Lol! I want some of whatever you took.


----------



## Doba (Nov 29, 2008)

I've been getting a lot of questions from the guys in the group lately. I'm the only one on a SS. They just don't understand how I can make it up some obstacles and climb certain parts the way I do. All I can tell them is that when you only have one speed to work with, you *KNOW *how to use it in every situation. When a nasty climb starts and they are in the wrong gear or try shifting in the middle, I just hammer down and blast past them. It requires no thinking, no maintenance and no BS excuses for equipment not performing.


----------



## Xhastex (Jul 27, 2011)

Singlespeed for life


----------



## Xhastex (Jul 27, 2011)

Singlespeed for life


----------



## BikeBreakingJake (Aug 1, 2011)

mtnbikerfred said:


> Reasons for riding a SS bike:
> 
> 1) It will make you stronger.
> 
> ...


#7 could not be more true after last weekend.

Made a great climb out of the saddle on the technical "Overlook trail" of Lynn woods and was ahead or right with my geared buddy. I am so sold that i have roped in my cousin to be my next victim and believer tomorrow.

I love it and will probably never ride my FS rig again...


----------



## mtbikernc69 (Mar 23, 2004)

I only have one problem with a SS...no rear suspension. But there are chain tensioner to make a FS a SS. I usually only use about 2-4 gears in the back and back and forth on the 2X up front. Just can't stand a hardtail is all.


----------



## mtnbikerfred (Mar 25, 2004)

mtbikernc69 said:


> Just can't stand a hardtail is all.


Ever thought about a Lenz Milk Money?


----------



## dkparchitect (Aug 6, 2011)

iviguy said:


> I don't get it. With different cogs and gear ratios it seems like having a 21, 24, or 27 speed would be superior to a singlespeed. So what is the benefit? Is it only weight? I have a bike I could convert but I am having trouble justifying it.


Simplicity & ease of maintenance!


----------



## dkparchitect (Aug 6, 2011)

BikeBreakingJake,
Great list!
thank you.


----------



## dkparchitect (Aug 6, 2011)

Muddytire,
Great story!


----------



## BikeBreakingJake (Aug 1, 2011)

dkparchitect said:


> BikeBreakingJake,
> Great list!
> thank you.


 I am just a follower there... mtnbikerfred came up with it... I am just sipping the same kool-aid now.

Had a great run last weekend and took my cousin to school on the trails.... The only suck part ... :madmax: is I blew out my left ankle Monday at work!! Good news my SS will be great for rehab :thumbsup:


----------



## mtnbikerfred (Mar 25, 2004)

I will not take credit for "The Reasons" list myself. I am merely the profit. A dropout of the order Velominati (eff those leg-shavin' gear-lovin' roadie scumbags). Unlike their "Rules", Our "Reasons" is an open document to SSers. Add what you want, but make them "Good Reasons", inclusive and enlightening.

"The Reasons"


----------



## BikeBreakingJake (Aug 1, 2011)

mtnbikerfred said:


> I will not take credit for "The Reasons" list myself. I am merely the profit. A dropout of the order Velominati (eff those leg-shavin' gear-lovin' roadie scumbags). Unlike their "Rules", Our "Reasons" is an open document to SSers. Add what you want, but make them "Good Reasons", inclusive and enlightening.
> 
> "The Reasons"


I BELIEVE!!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## Sarasota (Jan 2, 2007)

For some (like me) it's almost unexplainable - building my first SS now with a Giant Iguana


----------



## UBUgoat (Sep 12, 2009)

looking forward to seeing how the Iguana comes along...what year is it? i miss my 1991 model


----------



## Sarasota (Jan 2, 2007)

it's a disc - mid 2000's I think. Not one of the vintage models. I'd post some pics now but don't have minimum 10 posts under my belt.


----------



## rhyno06 (Sep 15, 2008)

mtnbikerfred said:


> I will not take credit for "The Reasons" list myself. I am merely the profit. A dropout of the order Velominati (eff those leg-shavin' gear-lovin' roadie scumbags). Unlike their "Rules", Our "Reasons" is an open document to SSers. Add what you want, but make them "Good Reasons", inclusive and enlightening.
> 
> "The Reasons"


dont forget about it makin you stronger! haha


----------



## dontheclysdale (Mar 12, 2008)

I did my 2nd race ever, 2 years ago. I had an SS that I rode for fun but I was racing on a FS AM bike. At the time I couldn't imagine racing on a SS and yet I was trying to do XC on an 32lb AM bike. Anyways, it was a local race and my 2nd race ever. One of the guys was an older guy and he was on an SS. I thought "no threat there". Not only did he walk away from me on the trails, he dominated the race as well as the series. I found a new respect for SS. I did my first SS race this year and I am hooked. I sold my 'geared S-works race bike' and now I'm building a 2nd 'race SS' bike. I'll probably run gears on a couple of the marathon races but from now on I'll only race the SS/Open class.


----------



## essinem4130 (Jun 20, 2011)

I got a 96ish Gary Fisher Mt. Tam given to me from my uncle. He had it in his garage for 10 or so years and never rode it. Has Rock Shox Judy XC fork that still seem to be brand new. Apparently it was $1500 when it was new and its really light. 

Problems: The shifters both suck, the rear won't shift off the smallest cog, the front is sloppy but it works. Is it possible to ditch all this stuff (and some more weight) and convert this thing to single speed? Would I need a new rear wheel?

Would I need a new crank set as well?

Also, the brakes are terrible. From what I've read, Shimano XTR V brakes are the best post style brakes.


----------



## mtnbikerfred (Mar 25, 2004)

essinem4130 said:


> I got a 96ish Gary Fisher Mt. Tam given to me from my uncle. He had it in his garage for 10 or so years and never rode it. Has Rock Shox Judy XC fork that still seem to be brand new. Apparently it was $1500 when it was new and its really light.


Great bike to start out with if it fits you.



> Problems: The shifters both suck, the rear won't shift off the smallest cog, the front is sloppy but it works. Is it possible to ditch all this stuff (and some more weight) and convert this thing to single speed? Would I need a new rear wheel?


Yes, ditch that stuff. No, you can use your wheels and some spacers or a SS conversion kit.



> Would I need a new crank set as well?


No, but a SS chain ring will work better. just take the granny and big ring off for now.



> Also, the brakes are terrible. From what I've read, Shimano XTR V brakes are the best post style brakes.


You might just try new pads and scuff up the rims before throwing down money for new brakes.


----------



## essinem4130 (Jun 20, 2011)

How would I be able to adjust the chain tension? Or would I need some sort of aftermarket spring tensioner?


----------



## mtnbikerfred (Mar 25, 2004)

essinem4130 said:


> How would I be able to adjust the chain tension? Or would I need some sort of aftermarket spring tensioner?


Yes. There are many creative ways of doing this. Either some sort of tensioner or find the "magic gear ratio" for that frame (where you can just barely get the wheel in the dropouts and the chain is not to loose or too tight).


----------



## essinem4130 (Jun 20, 2011)

Yeah, I guess with the removable axle that would be possible. Whats a good starting gear ratio for a 26" SS? I live close to some fairly steep trails and I'd like to be able to ride through them.

And any idea how much weight I'm going to lose by going SS?


----------



## mtnbikerfred (Mar 25, 2004)

32/18 is a good starting place. You should run the tallest gear you can "clean" most of the hills where you ride on. 

3-5lbs depending on the bike and components.


----------



## essinem4130 (Jun 20, 2011)

mtnbikerfred said:


> 32/18 is a good starting place. You should run the tallest gear you can "clean" most of the hills where you ride on.
> 
> 3-5lbs depending on the bike and components.


Wow I didnt think it would be that much. The bike only weighs 24.6 stock, If I could have a 20lb front suspension bike that would be pretty sweet.


----------



## mtnbikerfred (Mar 25, 2004)

I should have prefaced that with YMMV. You're probably starting on the lights side, so maybe not that much. My Black Cat is 22lb and change with a 3.2lb suspension fork and fairly heavy tires. If you started with a 30lb bike, steel chainrings, cheap (heavy) components, you could expect to lose more. The bottom line is that once you get this thing sorted it's going to climb like a monkey with it's butt on fire....


----------



## essinem4130 (Jun 20, 2011)

Yeah from what I've read this thing has some pretty good geometry for climbing. Can't wait to get it all sorted out


----------



## apache101786 (Sep 21, 2011)

doin one of these on my mongoose d40r


----------



## UBUgoat (Sep 12, 2009)

dontheclysdale said:


> I did my 2nd race ever, 2 years ago. I had an SS that I rode for fun but I was racing on a FS AM bike. At the time I couldn't imagine racing on a SS and yet I was trying to do XC on an 32lb AM bike. Anyways, it was a local race and my 2nd race ever. One of the guys was an older guy and he was on an SS. I thought "no threat there". Not only did he walk away from me on the trails, he dominated the race as well as the series. I found a new respect for SS. I did my first SS race this year and I am hooked. I sold my 'geared S-works race bike' and now I'm building a 2nd 'race SS' bike. I'll probably run gears on a couple of the marathon races but from now on I'll only race the SS/Open class.


same here in many ways...full sus Giant...heavy....but geared well....too many things went wrong at once...HAD to use my GT Peace 9er (which i had bought to try out the rigid ss 29er experience in one gulp) which i had barely used...

what it came down to was this: i became stronger faster...in three races i finished 2nd twice and 5th (in the last hardest race of the year) and finished 3rd overall in my lowly age/race class, but i could NOT have done it w/o the GT ss....i finally got a feel for the 32x18, wisely switched to 32x20 for that last crazy race (Bear Creek....PA)...

now i have to move up, so my dilemma is: race by age class or bike class...that is, race 40-49 sport geared guys on my ss.....or get truly whupped racing the dedicated ss'ers! either way, it will be fun and brutal.

one thing for sure: the 32x20 is great going up mountains that are rocky....but steep loose is tough out of the saddle...too much spin...32x18 has more traction. i'm starting to get the picture of what a quantum leap 2 teeth make.

the kool-aid tastes so much like beer...:thumbsup:


----------



## yourdaguy (Dec 20, 2008)

Next move, get a 34 front and the 34 18 is right between the two current ones and also gives you a higher one to play with.


----------



## allroy71 (Sep 28, 2007)

I was browsing Rivendell's catalog and came across this piece on their SimpleOne bike. Some pretty good reasons to SS. I like the duathlete line!!

SimpleOne

"Some notes on riding a single-speed, for the benefit of those who haven't done it.

It's not just harder, it's different. You give up a lot by not being able to shift, but you get some things in return for that sacrifice:

Having no options means having no pressure to shift, or be in the right gear. You see the hill ahead, and you know the gears are in your legs, so you just go. You grunt more, yes, but it is mentally relaxing to not even have a shift option.

On flat terrain, you go easier. Why spin like the blades of a Waring blender? The gear and terrain dictate the speed, which is always proper as long as it feels good.

On steep hills, you have to get off. This is good for you. Rather than grunt like an overgeared fool, you get off and hoof it. It's almost, but not exactly, like being a duathlete!

Bike variety is a good thing, especially if you ride the same routes all year long. A different bike makes the ride different. Each bike makes it easier to appreciate other bikes even more. When you ride a one-speed, not shifting teaches you that you don't have to shift as much as you've been shifting on your 27-speed. When you really sweat it out on the one-speed, you really appreciate the gears on the 27-speed. "


----------



## Spam Me (Feb 28, 2011)

*Why?*

Bought a nice lightweight Boardman Pro HT in April. Rode it 3 times. Converted my Kona Cindercone to SS cause I thought I would "give it a go". Haven't ridden my Boardman for six months, converted it to SS this week because SS is so freaking cool.

I just hope my legs can keep up with my ego now

I beg you to try it, I liken it to clipless pedals, once you try it there's no going back


----------



## TrailNut (Apr 6, 2004)

like SS for mud riding.


----------



## Jonesbrt (Nov 21, 2011)

*I love it!*

I know I'm just repeating everything that has been said, but man oh man, I love riding single speed. It's an experience that nothing else can compare to. I feel like a little kid just being able to hop on my bike and go, and think about nothing else but staying on top of my bike. I don't think I would ever consider going geared on trails again until my knees give out on me.


----------



## jct (Mar 26, 2004)

*another for less maintenance*

i'm a tinkerer by fault.

this year i purchased a 2011 giant anthem X 29er X2. great bike and plenty of stuff to wrench on, clean, lube etc.

during the summer, i built up a rigid jabberwocky which turned into my main ride. i sold the giant last week.

now when i'm in my shop with bike in the stand, i realize that i just don't have much to do!

chain tension...check
tire pressure....sure
brake rub...as long as i don't hear it while i'm pedaling, no problem

that's about it...:thumbsup:


----------



## Tone No Balone (Dec 11, 2004)

jct said:


> i'm a tinkerer by fault.
> 
> this year i purchased a 2011 giant anthem X 29er X2. great bike and plenty of stuff to wrench on, clean, lube etc.
> 
> ...


I have been in the process of gathering parts to switch my El Mariachi from SS to a 1x9.
initially, it was a fun process selecting parts and getting a rear wheel build but each time I rode my SS it was so quiet and smooth riding I just love it. Now I find out I will need a chain keeper to keep my chain from dropping off my 36T white industries chainring and honestly.....I'm beginning to become a bit disenchanted with this whole process and wondering why I thought I needed to do this anyway! :skep:

I may be backing out on this deal after all. SS @ heart.

K.I.S.S. right?


----------



## J. Random Psycho (Apr 20, 2008)

Tone No Balone,
I guess it's because first-hand experience with complexity is sometimes required so that we learn to value simplicity more.

PS
I've been reading this thread for quite a while.


----------



## jct (Mar 26, 2004)

Tone No Balone said:


> I have been in the process of gathering parts to switch my El Mariachi from SS to a 1x9.
> initially, it was a fun process selecting parts and getting a rear wheel build but each time I rode my SS it was so quiet and smooth riding I just love it. Now I find out I will need a chain keeper to keep my chain from dropping off my 36T white industries chainring and honestly.....I'm beginning to become a bit disenchanted with this whole process and wondering why I thought I needed to do this anyway! :skep:
> 
> I may be backing out on this deal after all. SS @ heart.
> ...


who builds your wheels around SC?


----------



## Tone No Balone (Dec 11, 2004)

jct said:


> who builds your wheels around SC?


PM'ed


----------



## Tone No Balone (Dec 11, 2004)

UBUgoat said:


> chain watch is not a big deal. i have one on one of my last 'geared' bikes (cx 1x9)....but i find more problems and vagaries with the 1x9...i only use 3-4 of those during races. at this level of addiction, the ideal (not cost effective) solution is to have a small stable of ss bikes for all possible terrains and conditions


My thoughts are on a similar line here. keep the SS and build @ 1x9
Or not.......


----------



## Tone No Balone (Dec 11, 2004)

J. Random Psycho said:


> Tone No Balone,
> I guess it's because first-hand experience with complexity is sometimes required so that we learn to value simplicity more.
> 
> PS
> I've been reading this thread for quite a while.


Hey Psycho......Very well said....very well said.....


----------



## UBUgoat (Sep 12, 2009)

chain watch is not a big deal. i have one on one of my last 'geared' bikes (cx 1x9)....but i find more problems and vagaries with the 1x9...i only use 3-4 of those during races. at this level of addiction, the ideal (not cost effective) solution is to have a small stable of ss bikes for all possible terrains and conditions


----------



## UBUgoat (Sep 12, 2009)

yeah, until i mutate into an animal, i do wonder about racing cyclocross on an ss rig....depends on the course (of course!)...ideally, a 1x4...! racing ss in xc races was ideal.

maybe in the future, an internal hub that's LIGHT and provides 3 singlespeed options: 32x20, 32x18 and 32x16


----------



## jzacher85 (Dec 6, 2011)

*yes*

cause its down right fun!


----------



## J_R_A (Dec 15, 2011)

I just really like riding bikes and I couldn't pass up a deal on two wheels so here I am!

~JRA


----------



## TruTone (Jun 30, 2011)

UBUgoat said:


> yeah, until i mutate into an animal, i do wonder about racing cyclocross on an ss rig....depends on the course (of course!)...ideally, a 1x4...! racing ss in xc races was ideal.
> 
> maybe in the future, an internal hub that's LIGHT and provides 3 singlespeed options: 32x20, 32x18 and 32x16


Hate to break it to ya, but "3 singlespeed options" ain't singlespeed! :thumbsup:


----------



## UBUgoat (Sep 12, 2009)

TruTone said:


> Hate to break it to ya, but "3 singlespeed options" ain't singlespeed! :thumbsup:


 i know.....that's why i am still in the molting stage of 100% ss mutation.....! xc, yes.....cx, soon


----------



## roliepolie (Dec 29, 2011)

I road a geared bike for the first couple of years but I got sick of adjusting derailleurs and having them get ripped off after a hard crash. I really like the simplicity of a single speed, it's durable and maintenance free. Going over bumps is more efficient when you have more speed while climbing, the single speed forces you to gather momentum when climbing which in turn helps you get over the terrain. I also ride a rigid fork, it's just more predictable and enables me to really feel the ground during cornering, not to mention the fact that it ultimately forces you to choose better lines and develop an eye for finding the smoothest one. I used to ride a conversion but recently built of a 29er with eccentric BB and I love the power curve of the bigger wheels, the momentum gathered when you get up to speed really makes a difference, and having a bigger contact patch in the rear really helps when hammering up a hill..single speed for me is way more fun..I love hammering past people climbing on their fancy full suspension bikes that are 3-4 times more expensive than mine. I always find it funny when other riders ask me if I can adjust their derailleur at the top...I can, but that is one reason why I don't use them, i hate breaking out tools on the trail. people told me I would eventually want a full susp. geared so that I can do the rougher trails with big climbs, instead I bought a rigid fork and built another SS, I climb 4000+ ft on any given day and do the same trails I used to do with my geared bike..I love it


----------



## SSdirt29 (Dec 30, 2011)

Lately I'm on a singlespeed on every ride. It's just fun to ride. Momentum gained by not braking (when I normally would have touched the brakes) or momentum lost and the price you pay on the following climb or slow grind. Same old trail with new lines and challenges. Pain and reward, I enjoy and appreciate both.

Reasons I hear from others that don't apply with me.
Simplicity-
I'm all about simplicity but I don't recall ever thinking that shifting gears was tricky or complex. I don't recall ever giving shifting any thought at all. I just do it without thinking. 

Maintenance-
Honestly, once my drivetrain is setup (with properly stretched cables) I've gone years without having to adjust it. (I live in a dry climate)


----------



## Igoreha (Feb 20, 2010)

*Converting giant XTC to SS*

My transmission is worn so i decided to convert to SS instead o buying new parts (geares). I have always appreciated SSing.

I can't wait when I get the convertion stuff and take all triggers, derailers and cables off.

I also want to bring everything to order - cut the brake hoses.

I'm not going to shift to a rigid fork - my fork has a remote lockout so i like it's perfomance.

The future setup:

2010 26'' giant XTC frameset

rockshox recon 351 coil u-turn with poplock

mavic crossride wheelset

truvativ STYLO OCT crankset with 32t ss chainring

avid elixir CR brakes

dmr ss convertion kit 16t + surly 18t cassette cog + point tensioner

sram PC1 singlespeed chain

tyres (depends on conditions): schwalbe racing ralph 2,25 / nobby nic 2,25 / super moto 2,35 / ice spiker pro 2,35 / possibly kojak 1,35 for drag race

Have to wait for the chain, ring, tensioner and conversation kit now.

Want to try 32/18 at first. (It,s winter and much snow outhere).

Cant wait to ride my singlespeed on trails! And also to race it. I was one of the last using gears (my first 2 races) so loosing nothing switching to SS:thumbsup:. Hope I will even emprove.

P.S. Happy new year everybody! Ride your SS more!


----------



## DAC1 (Feb 26, 2010)

I am interested in riders thoughts/experience on the difference in riding style with SS. I spend alot more time standing riding SS and find that this involves the upper body and core more than sitting and spinning in a lower gear. Initially I experienced sore shoulders but with a little time they have adapted. What have you experienced in the switch to SS?


----------



## thickfog (Oct 29, 2010)

DAC1 said:


> I am interested in riders thoughts/experience on the difference in riding style with SS. I spend alot more time standing riding SS and find that this involves the upper body and core more than sitting and spinning in a lower gear. Initially I experienced sore shoulders but with a little time they have adapted. What have you experienced in the switch to SS?


I had the exact same experience as you. Sore triceps and forearms too. This was surprising to me.


----------



## BBXTC (Jan 26, 2011)

yup


----------



## CRFed_surfer (Mar 23, 2011)

running wider bars with a SS helps a bunch.. i stand up alot and pull on the bars every which way to get the most power down. plus it opens up your arms for better breathing.


----------



## 20niner (Jan 9, 2010)

It is just so much of a pleasure to ride, the bike is dead silent and maintenance is super low, that and the fact that it makes you look cool :lol::lol:


----------



## UBUgoat (Sep 12, 2009)

it's funner. and funnier. i seem to laugh more, even when i crash. my legs seem to be getting toned and stronger. and i still drink beer. of course, i am smart enough to do recovery right so i can go back and have just as much painful fun. people who haven't caught on are really missing the party. solo or a pack, it's now all about fine tuning the jubilation 

taking the quantum leap from 26 to 29, ht/fs to rigid, gear'd to ss was actually easy...now to go drop bar and the mutation will be complete


----------



## Qonrad (Sep 12, 2011)

It's bare necessities. I'm using my rigid/ss '98 Gary Fisher wahoo and ascending has never been easier especially when you utilize your momentum. As far as descending, I think it helps me that I only use my elbows and shoulders as a surrogate form of suspension so when I take my freeride/DH, i'm not relying so much on the fork's use. Plus, I'd still have atleast 3 inches of travel left when the day is done.


----------



## jeglegs (Mar 30, 2010)

I ride SS because I can.


----------



## captnpenguin (Dec 2, 2011)

I love the quietness of the ride and that I really have nothing to blame but me and my fat a$$ if I can't make it up a hill


----------



## one4teen (Jul 13, 2010)

Where did the SS FAQ's go? I do not see them anywhere. Any Ideas? They were a nice resource.


----------



## kaneshiro76 (Jan 11, 2012)

captnpenguin said:


> I love the quietness of the ride and that I really have nothing to blame but me and my fat a$$ if I can't make it up a hill


:thumbsup:
I learned how to ride on a SS way back. My dad assembled a red cruiser for me when I was a kid. This was before cassettes. I complained a lot about the huge crank and having the smallest sprocket since it was really, really, really hard to pedal. No one liked riding my cruiser except me. The other kids liked each other's bikes so much and swapped a lot. LOL!

But to be honest it seems more efficient to pedal than smaller cranks and larger sprockets. Thing is our street ran uphill. I had a 12T sprocket if I'm not mistaken, and the crank was as big as china ware. 

I'm currently on the build. Still an SS :thumbsup:


----------



## kaneshiro76 (Jan 11, 2012)

Big shout out to the owner of our LBS anyways. I got a set of 2 cogs (12T and 18T) plus 2 spacers and a lock ring from Da Bomb single conversion kit last week and I rang her earlier to ask on cassettes that sold separately as I thought I'd have a problem using 8/9 speed chains with the single cog. She could have sold me a cassette and made extra on my purchase but she actually informed me that the single cogs I got with the kit will accommodate the usual 8/9 speed chains. 

That made my day!:thumbsup:


----------



## majurglery (Aug 1, 2011)

I singlespeed in Santa Cruz and my geared friend calls me crazy, but hey, im right on his ass during every climb


----------



## CHUM (Aug 30, 2004)

majurglery said:


> I singlespeed in Santa Cruz and my geared friend calls me crazy, but hey, im right on his ass during every climb


wet as holy hell there now 

the sandy bits should finally be packed down though :thumbsup:

see ya on the trails


----------



## majurglery (Aug 1, 2011)

CHUM said:


> wet as holy hell there now
> 
> the sandy bits should finally be packed down though :thumbsup:
> 
> see ya on the trails


I know, Ive been itching to get out there, but it looks like I still have some waiting to do :madman:


----------



## lawrencebosox45 (Mar 17, 2012)

I haven't had a singlespeed since my old bmx bike... but I'll admit I've had a guy on a SS blow right past me on climb... its embarrassing... i'm in a granny gear... 

makes me want to at least try SS and see whats it all about.


----------



## dfiler (Feb 3, 2004)

Another SS success story...

A friend of mine is a bike commuter but had never really tried mountain biking. I have a few extra mountain bikes so we hit the local park with him riding an ancient santa cruz heckler. At one point it was a great bike but the hydraulics are now squishy, suspension like a non-damped pogo stick, worn drive train, stictioned derailer cables, etc. But he had so much fun that the next day he was looking to get a bike for cheap.

My advice was to forget the sporting-good store cheapo bikes and instead get a used single speed. The reasoning was, with a budget of $400, he could get a decent single speed rather than a new piece of crap. Less components means that the budget is split between fewer things. He ended up finding a SS bianchi locally on craig's list. An old 140mm marz air fork, avid speed dial levers with BB7 calipers. Not a bad setup for the terrain around here.

The good news is that he loves it. The first time out on this bike he only went over the bars once. He went home with one break lever broken off from the crash but was able to pick one up for cheap at a LBS. The next time out he started playing on all the log piles and stunts, never caring if he slipped off sideways. On a geared bike, he would have ripped the derailer off at least 3 times on that ride. But instead he was able to keep riding and playing on stunts.

So there you go, for $400 a new mountain biker was born. He's riding an indestructible steel single speed and loving it.


----------



## tmoffett (Apr 7, 2008)

Many of the local trails are fast and flowy, comprised of 50 - 100' climbs followed by the same in decent. My riding style in these trails left me most often using a 32/20 combo. The trails are fairly sandy which would greatly advance the wear of a single gear - causing me to replace the entire cassette and chain. This adds up when you are doing it twice per year. After replacing two cassettes and chains in one season, I decided to get a single speed for riding the local trails. I now try to ride it anywhere I can - and more.


----------



## kaneshiro76 (Jan 11, 2012)

CRFed_surfer said:


> running wider bars with a SS helps a bunch.. i stand up alot and pull on the bars every which way to get the most power down. plus it opens up your arms for better breathing.


I agree.. got the 780mm boobar myself. Wider bars just makes things extra easier to handle. Plus its hard to enjoy a ride if you stick on the saddle most of the time.:thumbsup:


----------



## PoisonDartFrog (Jul 8, 2010)

Single speed is fun; I have been SSing for 3 seasons now and it has made me a stronger rider. But I have come to the conclusion that SS is a novelty. 

If I had to have only one bike it wouldn't be a SS. While I don't think one needs 27 or 30 gears, having only one really limits what you can ride.


----------



## dfiler (Feb 3, 2004)

PoisonDartFrog said:


> Single speed is fun; I have been SSing for 3 seasons now and it has made me a stronger rider. But I have come to the conclusion that SS is a novelty.
> 
> If I had to have only one bike it wouldn't be a SS. While I don't think one needs 27 or 30 gears, having only one really limits what you can ride.


The same could be said about just about every type of bike. They're all novelties because they all limit what you can ride. My downhill bike isn't useful anywhere but at lift access resorts. My road bike limits me to the road. My trail bikes prevents me from dirt jumping and downhilling. Etc.

What really matters is what type of riding someone does most. That determines what is the best single bike to have, if you are to have just one bike. For some people, a single speed meets that criteria best. For others it doesn't.

I primarily ride single speed because it works best for my local parks. Hilly, rocky, muddy, rooty, lot's of log stunts and no straight level sections where low gearing is an issue. Around here you are either mashing up a hill while standing or bombing down the other side while dodging trees and rocks. Single speeds work great.


----------



## sasquatch rides a SS (Dec 27, 2010)

Singlespeed is great because it's simple and quiet. All I can hear going down the trail is my big balloony tires bouncing over everything :thumbsup:


----------



## 351 (Nov 10, 2011)

I have a Cannondale comfort hybrid that I wasn't riding very often so I converted it to a SS. I have other bikes with gears so wanted something different.


----------



## rogerthecat (Mar 10, 2012)

Been riding an SS for about 6 months and cannot see myself going back to gears. Went out with my son on Sunday, he's a fit 15 yr old and I am not, but left him on the climbs and he only passed me on the flats/downhill tracks where I spin out. But the best bit was listening to him crunch through gears over and over to get just the right one for that track. Then the inevitable chain suck, gear mis selection and accompanying language that would make his Mum blush!

I ride SS for simplicity, lightness and because I am riding all the same trails but much better than I ever used to on my full susser.Since I started SS riding has gone from a small band of "oddballs" to most of my riding mates having one in the shed/garage.

But the best bit of all is that they can be built for next to nothing. With the UK mags advertising the latest bikes at c£3k or $5K, building one for less than £200 or $300 makes me a very happy man. (I'm from Yorkshire - renown for people who are "careful" with money!)


----------



## cdouble (Jul 24, 2007)

In (my) order of importance...

Quiet, all I hear is rubber on dirt.

Simplicity, I just turn the pedals, no thinking about front & rear derailleurs, timing my shifts, etc. just ride.

Reliable, less to clean, maintain, break.

Makes me stronger rider, I can go anaerobic and stay there longer than my geared buddies.

cdouble
http://mo7s.blogspot.com

"Suffering has a luminous beauty, and cleanses the mind in much the same way a wildfire clears an overgrown forest."
- Mike Ferrentino

"Art is suffering"
- Squidward Tentacles


----------



## MAGAIVER (May 8, 2012)

My love for singlespeed comes from a childhood problem.
Back when I was around 8 years old I had a BMX bike and loved it alot, one day my mom decided I needed something better, sold my BMX and bought a geared mountain bike, it was a bright orange Caloi with 6 speeds. That mountain bike never worked properly, and it'd spend most of its time collecting dust, which made me hate gears. 
I've been in love with the simplicity of singlespeed bikes ever since, I am the only person in town riding a single mountain bike, everyone crazy about the latest lightest gear and they think I'm crazy for not having gears, and they get amazed when I'm able to climb in front of them.
I ride everywhere everyday, rain or shine and I like a simple reliable bike.


----------



## Devildog1775 (Apr 23, 2011)

My love with singlespeeding has just started and I don't know why it hasn't been sooner.


----------



## scbuilder (Apr 7, 2012)

*single speed convert*

I have been riding mountain bikes for 27 years and always wondered why guys were riding single speed. I have raced against them in cross country races, cycle cross races and see them around. So, I just built my first single speed and now understand why. I am addicted! The bike is amazing, Santa Cruz Highball Carbon, with singulator, easton carbon wheels and weighs 19.5 pounds. Besides that, I have so much fun riding it. I am selling my 26" full suspension bike at the moment. Try it! You will love it.


----------



## stumpy2 (May 20, 2012)

SS rules. I'm a new convert. It is more effort but gives you more back. Great for an upper body workout too. Can't understand why it took me so long to discover it...


----------



## gmmeyerIII (May 8, 2012)

Thoughts on a frame. Would this Diamond Back frame make a good SS trail bike?
It is a Hybrid Frame. Not sure how much abuse it can handle.
Sorry about posting here but as you can see by my post count i'm a noob on this site.


----------



## uh yeah (Jun 14, 2012)

I get fond memory's of comin off the training wheels when talkn about single speed. 

If I could still show you the first bike that I had without training wheels it would look as if someone placed it on its side onto concrete and and pulled it by its handlebars while someone else pressed the frame while they pulled.


----------



## africanwheelz (Jun 19, 2012)

I was never sure of the hype around SS. Been racing road and mtb for many years and always thought why would I not want any gears.....until I got on a SS. It will change your life!!! You may not go as fast is some guys but it is super fun and rewarding when you have pushed and pulled to get up a climb and everyone else was sitting in their granny gears.


----------



## skibikeguy1 (Jun 27, 2012)

I got my ss because i couldnt afford a fancy bike...$650 bucks and have a race ready rig...you never know how much power you are losing with suspension until you go rigid...every calorie you burn goes straight to the ground...has been one of my favorite bikes ever


----------



## skibikeguy1 (Jun 27, 2012)

and you cant beat the quiet/tight feeling ride..but my trails are very smooth and fast...


----------



## rock622 (Apr 20, 2012)

My GT singlespeed


----------



## rock622 (Apr 20, 2012)

rock622 said:


> My GT singlespeed


----------



## Trooper46 (Aug 16, 2012)

I understand why some people choose to run ss. On my 27 speed i only use like 3-4 gears most of the time. My big question is why is no one running belt drive?


----------



## yourdaguy (Dec 20, 2008)

Because the original incarnation of the belt drive was a total flop with many issues. Basically, the belt takes a higher tension and loads up the bearings and frame flex was allowing the belt to slip off on the first gen bikes.
Gates redesigned the belt system with a new center track and they now have a frame spec that calls for fairly stiff chain stays (belt stays). The 2nd gen product seems to work, but costs lots more especially if you want to be able to change gearing once in a while. Also, you realize that you have to have a frame made for belts since there has to be a break in either the chainstay or the seat stay on the drive side.

Also chains are 98% efficient and belts are only around 95% efficient at transmitting power and by the time you figure the frame is heavier the overall weight is more. Also, the extra bearing loads might further reduce efficiency, but that would be hard to quantify. The great advantage of the belts is practically zero maintenance and long life.


----------



## Trooper46 (Aug 16, 2012)

I was just curious. I saw 1 or 2 belt drive 29ers at my lbs and wondered why no one has converted anything to belt. That makes total sense about the frame thing. Can't break a belt like you can a chain.


----------



## yourdaguy (Dec 20, 2008)

One of my single speeds is full rigid and at some point I would probably like to swap that to a belt drive frame. I already like the fact that I don't have to clean the fork after every ride and if it had a belt it would basically be a no maintenance bike. I hardly ever change the gearing and if it was belt I would just never change it. My other SS has a Fox and lighter (aluminum) frame. It is my go fast ss and I would not want a belt on it since I gear it for the course, etc.


----------



## Trooper46 (Aug 16, 2012)

From what i read Frank Schneider won megavalanche with a belt drive single speed.


----------



## J. Random Psycho (Apr 20, 2008)

This belt subtopic is very interesting.. I suspected as much about the low efficiency, but had no idea about frame stiffness requirements. Wanted a belt-driven Ti rigid SS for the same reason as yourdaguy.

BTW, Frank Schneider's hardtail is built around a Nicolai frame and I guess its rear triangle is very stiff.


----------



## Igoreha (Feb 20, 2010)

Tested my El Mariachi on the trails (the most technical and steep we have) for the first time yesterday. For the first time i realized what riding rigid SS on techical and steep terrain really is. I like it's handling. The bars seemed to be high at first, so i lowered the stem and it felt great both climbing and descending. The climbing felt different from 26'' wheels - it is harder to accelerate so it needs some time to adapt, get familiar with 29er and use it's strengths better (my first 29er). However i haven't ever climbed the stuff that I climbed yesteday on any bike so maybe I'm subjective.
The great thing ridng SS is your ability to see your weak sides. I saw that I'm not strong enough to climb everything so I had to walk from time to time. Another great thing is that SS helps yo to strengthen your weak sides and to become stronger. Riding SS gives you the ULTIMATE workout - it's great both aerobic and anaerobic training, it involves all mscle groups, it improves your balance. What is most important it is allways challenging you: to climb further, to ride more technical trails, to pedal harder, to spin faster. If you like to challenge yourself and to push your self to the limit of your abilities you should love riding SS.
I think I've become an SS addict. I've got 3 SS's: salsa el mariachi for XC (32/18), giant stp ss for jumping and pumptrack (33/16), giant bowery fixed gear for commuting and road training (48/17). I love all of them!


----------



## jersievers (Sep 16, 2012)

Single speed is fun, different, keeps me interested, new challenges on same terain.


----------



## sanadaracing (Dec 1, 2011)

I'm a newbie here.
Just converted my Santa Cruz Highball into a SS., and I now know why gurus here brag so much about SS. The ride is great. I thought the 32-18 gearing was too easy, but it keeps me pumpin all day long up and down the hill at 5km/hr to 30km/hr. I also like the simlicity of all things.


----------



## JDYMTB (Aug 20, 2012)

I have found that SSing is much more enjoyable then riding my geared fs. I have less that can go wrong, less to fix, less to maintain. I do not have expensive parts on it at all. I am a cheapo and just want a bike that works. I have zero problems keeping up with my group of riders and can assure you that i have just as much fun with a 1/3 of the problems and a 1/3 of the costs they may incur. I know (short of my chain breaking or taco'ing a wheel) that any problems I am having on the trail have to do with me not my bike. 

I still try to grab some air off the spots that can launch me good. I try to hit all the features I can within reason. I might be bombing through the single track but thats just how I ride to keep my flow and momentum for the next nasty climb. 

I know little about the newest and greatest gear and dont need it to enjoy what I have. My steel Surly is the best bang for the buck I have ever spent on a bike, although I do miss my '98 Stumpjumper.


----------



## Sandrenseren (Dec 29, 2011)

Igoreha said:


> Riding SS gives you the ULTIMATE workout - it's great both aerobic and anaerobic training, it involves all mscle groups, it improves your balance.


Absolutely.

On my geared bike I used to sit and spin on the flat bits, sit and spin on the long and not so steep climbs, sit and spin up the semi-hard and hard climb, almost never standing up when climbing and only being able to stand and mash for a very short time before being forced to sit down and spin again. My primary use of standing and mashing was to get a short burst of acceleration in order to sit back down and spin again at a slightly higher cadence than before.

On my ss I sit and spin on the flat bits but since I can't pick a taller gear for more speed I'm slowly improving my max. cadence. I also sit and spin on the long and not so steep climbs, but at a slightly taller gear than I would have picked on my geared bike so I'm building up the power to climb those kind of hills at a higher speed. On the semi-hard and hard climbs I stand and mash. My standing and mashing power and stamina has vastly improved since I started riding ss. I used to only be able to stand and mash for a very short burst, now I can keep going for much longer. Also it makes me use my upper body muscles a lot more.

All in all, as Igoreha says, ss'ing makes a much more complete workout, I can no longer just keep sitting and spinning but have to work on my standing and mashing, my cadence and my upper body too.

..oh and I like the fun!


----------



## yourdaguy (Dec 20, 2008)

After gradually converting from a roadie to a MTBer and then to a SSer I was having a hard time explaining my fitness improvement at 58. I used to ride 5-7,000 road miles a year often competing with young buddies for bragging rights. Yet in the last 6 months since doing almost all of my riding SS, I was losing weight and my resting heart rate dropped from 42 to 40. I was at a loss to explain this since I didn't seem to be working any harder.
Then I read a summery of a paper by a Japanese researcher named Tabata. He found that training at max exertion for 20 second bursts with 10 second rests improved fitness way faster than people that did hours more steady state training. Well the places I ride around here provide an average of 20 seconds of intense climbing and 10 seconds of rest on the way down. Obviously, not all hills are exactly 20 seconds; but overall SS provides a Tabata workout. Knowing this, I choose to ride at places that have these 20 second climbs (many of the places around here are 5-10 seconds and a moment to the bottom. This is insightful information as far as I can tell and has improved my fitness more than swimming, running, racquetball and road riding.


----------



## bycyclist (Oct 13, 2008)

I'm 48 and recovering from knee surgery (torn rear lateral medial meniscus) exactly five weeks ago. I was back on the bike in two weeks, rode the brutal climbing on some of our local trails







, and about 95% recovered

Just got fully cleared by my ortho surgeon. The secret to rapid recovery? Singlespeed!


----------



## danorano (Nov 14, 2012)

*Quicksilver*

Just watch the movie called "Quicksilver" starring Kevin Bacon and you'll know why.


----------



## pentlandexile (Jan 4, 2013)

Singlespeed is just more punk.


----------



## mudlake (Feb 3, 2009)

Because when its f'n freezing out i can wear big thick mitts


----------



## HelmutHerr (Oct 5, 2012)

I got back into riding at the end of last year to get my fitness up and weight down, and going SS is a great way of benchmarking the progress.

There's this one short, steep hill near the end of my commute home, and because I always tackle it in the same gear I can see just how much stronger I'm getting every week, and know it's not because of gear choices or fine points of cadence, but because I'm mashing it out faster and stronger each time.


----------



## Khoder (Jan 21, 2013)

Hey guys 
Just bought my new SS today after having a cannondale badboy ultra 09' it's hard at the moment but I'm sure I will get use to it, and I sure can feel those quads! Hahah


----------



## MTBerNick (Oct 23, 2012)

When im riding my geared squishy bike I can't tell if im being lazy or not while climbing, on my SS, If if not trying and being lazy on my SS im not even moving. 

And why ride? To see the looks on the faces of all my buds on their geared bikes when I kill them on all the climbs.


----------



## dogonabicycle (Feb 6, 2013)

took my newly built up 1x1 for my first ever mountain bike ride (singlespeed or otherwise) and really really liked it. Hard work and I had to push a few times but man was it fun. I went out with my buddy riding front sus and 3x8 drivetrain and blazed past him the whole way. Singlespeed mountain biking is quite fun and exciting. I do want to get a larger cog for my rear wheel though.


----------



## zrodtx (May 9, 2010)

Single Speed riding is like that Prius episode of South Park.


----------



## chute (Nov 30, 2007)

couldn't you not use your other gears, why do you need to buy a whole new bike to ride one ratio?


----------



## monogod (Feb 10, 2006)

Reillyj said:


> couldn't you not use your other gears, why do you need to buy a whole new bike to ride one ratio?


1000 words won't explain it as well as 1 ride will. :thumbsup:


----------



## Sandrenseren (Dec 29, 2011)

Reillyj said:


> couldn't you not use your other gears, why do you need to buy a whole new bike to ride one ratio?


It's kinda like mountain climbing with or without a safety line. Physically it's exactly the same, you have to make it across the same obstacles, your grip is the same, but mentally there is a HUGE difference.

Bringing a geared bike and only using one gear means you have a "safety line". If for some reason it gets too tough you have the option to reconsider and start using the gears for an easy way out. If you only have one gear you have no alternatives and if the going gets tough, you have to toughen up too. Physically there are no difference between riding ss with a 32/16 ratio and using a geared bike in 32/16 (except for the tiny bit of added resistance of the rear derailleur), but mentally it's a whole different beast.


----------



## CHUM (Aug 30, 2004)

Reillyj said:


> couldn't you not use your other gears, why do you need to buy a whole new bike to ride one ratio?


take away the choice and you stop thinking about the choice....then start focusing on the ride.

sit.
stand.
push.

are all the options you have.


----------



## J. Random Psycho (Apr 20, 2008)

Chainline does matter too. When I was trying the SS idea by always staying in 32-16 at a geared bike, it was easy (mentally, for me) not to switch gears. It was then that I realized that even 5 gears is too much. However, the chainline was off. But now on a true SS drivetrain, the chainline is perfect and it feels so, even though ring and cog are 28-14 (and thus slightly less efficient than 32-16).


----------



## yourdaguy (Dec 20, 2008)

There is something more direct about a single speed drive train. It is probably the chainline or it could be the larger tooth profiles on the rings and cogs. I tried riding in one gear prior to trying SS and it was not as good. I also found that I could use a taller overall gear on a true SS. Also, there is the fact that it is quieter and weighs less too.


----------



## J. Random Psycho (Apr 20, 2008)

Oh, the quietness is something special. I'm running a True Precision Poacher hub and despite its drawbacks (mainly exposed bearings in rare sizes, and mine has one bearing bore slightly oversized due to a CNC error), don't want to go back to hubs that can be heard and hubs that don't engage as fast.


----------



## Cools (Jan 3, 2013)

I got a single speed mountain bike because I wanted a completely different experience from riding my road bike. I wanted to explore the local parks and trails and just get dirty and eliminate the usual excuses, like extra time cleaning up afterwards. I didn't want any complexity, nothing to get in the way of me just grabbing the bike and going out to have some fun. 

At the back of my mind I was also worried that if I got another bike it could replace my current road bike. With a single speed mountain bike deciding which one to ride on a particular day is fairly straightforward; there is very little overlap. Having said that, maybe at some point I'll add a few gears just as an option, but for now I'm happy with my decision.


----------



## skiinnyboy (Mar 12, 2013)

I like the challenge and simplicity of singlespeed. With 3 young kids and an wife I find I can go ride and not have to spend extra time fixing things.


----------



## Rigid Unit (Mar 6, 2013)

Cools said:


> I got a single speed mountain bike because I wanted a completely different experience from riding my road bike. I wanted to explore the local parks and trails and just get dirty and eliminate the usual excuses, like extra time cleaning up afterwards. I didn't want any complexity, nothing to get in the way of me just grabbing the bike and going out to have some fun.
> 
> At the back of my mind I was also worried that if I got another bike it could replace my current road bike. With a single speed mountain bike deciding which one to ride on a particular day is fairly straightforward; there is very little overlap. Having said that, maybe at some point I'll add a few gears just as an option, but for now I'm happy with my decision.


Hi All....My first post  I joined this site after ordering a 'leftover' '12 UNIT 22. Although it's currently inbound to my LBS in Ann Arbor (WIM) Mi, I have to say I bought an SS for the EXACT same reasons. Keeping my road (Cannondale CAAD8 105) in perfect order is no biggie, but the beauty of having an SS to grab-n-go is what I really look forward to this year.


----------



## AlexCuse (Nov 27, 2011)

A nice side benefit of your SS is the best username on here  Have fun!


----------



## J. Random Psycho (Apr 20, 2008)

The ability to grab-n-go is priceless all by itself. To improve it, I even quit lubricating chains.. and it's the best decision I made since moving to SS drivetrains.

Chain wear rate remained the same as before, when I lubed them up as soon as I started to hear them running. I also washed them thoroughly every 3 or 4 lube-ups. It was such a waste of time and it kept me stressed to remember to do that. And finally it's no more! :thumbsup:

Another good thing is that they don't squeak nearly as much as I expected them to. They don't take the quietness out of the ride, in my experience (whereas a good pawl-style hub can ruin it entirely). And there's no more of that gunk that accumulates on drivetrain parts even with dry style lubes! Whenever I get a chain really dusty, I just wash it with water..

Overall, it's a win-win-win for me.


----------



## Shifftee (Mar 14, 2013)

Building SS fat bike from old 2001 trek. Sure I will have plenty of questions and such to come.


----------



## Rigid Unit (Mar 6, 2013)

J. Random Psycho said:


> The ability to grab-n-go is priceless all by itself. To improve it, I even quit lubricating chains.. and it's the best decision I made since moving to SS drivetrains.
> 
> Chain wear rate remained the same as before, when I lubed them up as soon as I started to hear them running. I also washed them thoroughly every 3 or 4 lube-ups. It was such a waste of time and it kept me stressed to remember to do that. And finally it's no more! :thumbsup:
> 
> ...


I use a product called GIBBS (not in stores) on my road bike chain, mechs and grip shifters (Smith and Wessons too) ...... due to it's ability to penetrate INTO the metal, and still plan to keep lubing my 22" Rigid Unit when the time calls for it.


----------



## shankes3 (Dec 30, 2011)

I am an aggressive rider and my rigid SS (made by a BMX company) feels like a big BMX bike that I can go for long rides on. My girlfriend is one season new to MTBing. I started her on a rigid SS. It took her longer to really (truly) start enjoying mountain biking because of this, but now the she does, she is a stronger, more agile rider who is not thirsty for upgrades.


----------



## Jack Burns (Nov 18, 2005)

It's been said already. SS can be quieter, depending; even silent. Wildlife sightings are on a better potential. I reeled in a guy on a long hard climb and passed him quickly. He didn't hear me coming. Except for salutations, he didn't hear me go either.


----------



## MMS (Apr 11, 2011)

SS is more about me, than the equipment. Equipment is cool, bling is nice, etc. etc., but at the end of the day on my SS..."I" did it. I like that.


----------



## Cormac (Aug 6, 2011)

so you really don't need to lube chains on SS? Just took mine off and lubed it. With a dry lube. Maybe I'll let all that get worn off, and just let it go. Washing occasionally.

Reason I pulled it was because it was getting crunchy. Had some mud get in the drivetrain and was worried about premature wear. Guess a quick scrub would have done just as well?


----------



## J. Random Psycho (Apr 20, 2008)

Well I still don't lubricate, and try to run them clean. ) When a chain becomes crunchy from mud or dust, I take it off and wash with water. Would have pressure washed if I had the device.

In the winter, with all those road salts, plain water seems to be insufficient and I boil the chain with some washing machine detergent. A stainless chain works better for this.

But SS-specific chains, unlike 8-speed ones, don't seem to be expected by designers to run dry. They have tighter tolerances between side plates and may attempt to bind at some links. I just flex those links forcibly to loosen them. This is bearable with KMC Z610HX and non-detectable with KMC X1 (I even run it on 24-20 Hammerschmidt gear without any issues).

The one chain that I failed to run dry, while maintaining remnants of sanity, is Wippermann 7R8. It binds fiercely when dry, and emits a lot of screeching.

If I could not get Z610HX to run freely, I'd just use SRAM PC-890. Expected good life from KMC X1, but it's on par with everything else, 6 months, either lubed/maintained or dry/clean.


(And my chainline is 50 mm on 2 bikes, to about 0.2 mm measurement error, both ends, which I measured many times over.)


----------



## 744747 (May 10, 2013)

I'll be joining the SS Club in a few days. I just ordered my first, a Gravity G29,...I'm expecting simplicity & stress relief. I just started really riding bikes again last year, and my geared bikes are a friggin' PITA!!! I sold a folder, I have a Puma Nevis 8 speed (the most reliable), and a Lombardo Power2000 21 speed that has been a headache from day 1!!! And I first purchased a comfort bike (what a stupid mistake!!!), a schwinn voyageur ig3. Even THAT was annoying. You need to stop pedaling to shift,...not for meh!!!

Anyways, I'm awaiting my new G29, and I'm expecting to finally ride & ENJOY myself.


----------



## toot334455 (Apr 4, 2013)

Would anyone agree that falling isnt such a bad thing on a singlespeed?

When you have a rear mech and about to fall the only thing I can think about is "nooooooooooo my derailuer hanger ****!!!".

I really want to try a ss and the fact that I can moderatly wipe out and not worry about somthing like that makes it more feasible to any disadvantage of not being able to shift.


----------



## yourdaguy (Dec 20, 2008)

I have broken a derailleur hanger just by riding and getting a stick caught in the spokes and had to walk out. It wasn't long after that, I started to SS almost exclusively. When I am falling, I generally think about body parts, not the bike.


----------



## KK89 (May 21, 2013)

I've noticed a significant difference in the drag if the chain is not lubed. That's with my road commuter SS Band wagon. 

I wash my bikes maybe once in 1-2 months. I lube them also and check the pressure. Of course I do those if needed.

This morning I just sprayed lube on Band wagon chain and get going to work. Major difference.


----------



## KK89 (May 21, 2013)

tds101 said:


> ...Even THAT was annoying. You need to stop pedaling to shift,...not for meh!!!


Yep what's wrong there is the stopping and the shifting.



> toot334455:
> I really want to try a ss and the fact that I can moderatly wipe out and not worry about somthing like that makes it more feasible to any disadvantage of not being able to shift.


Not being able to shift is an advantage. :thumbsup:


----------



## J. Random Psycho (Apr 20, 2008)

Update: non-lubricated KMC Z610 HX still doesn't run as easily as a non-lubricated 8-speed chain.


----------



## czryan (Aug 9, 2004)

I built my first SS ten years ago and I still can't give a coherent answer as to why I ride them. Just to be fair I will occasionally ride a buddy's high zoot $xxxx.xx dollar FS rig and my little inner voice just says "uh......no".


----------



## HelmutHerr (Oct 5, 2012)

Interesting to revisit this thread.

Since I was here last I went from SS to an Alfine 8, thinking that such a heavy, versatile bike (Surly Ogre) is wasted on a single ratio. Now I'm going back to SS!

Having gears is convenient, I guess, but the more I rode the more I just sat at about seventy gear inches and mashed up hills.


----------



## Cools (Jan 3, 2013)

I'm developing a love-hate relationship with my SS. I love it when I'm out on a trail but when I'm riding pavement to and from my destination I start getting doubt: maybe I should get a higher gear ratio, maybe I should've gone geared? 

I know it's all my fault. I don't have a car right now and in general just love riding and exploring. Sometimes a mountain bike makes more sense for that than my geared road bike as I'm more likely to go further when the path gets rough. But yeah, long boring stretches of pavement can make me crazy sometimes...

Maybe the solution is to get another bike... Oh dear...


----------



## J. Random Psycho (Apr 20, 2008)

Cools, it's possible to do a 2 gear ratio SS bike (dinglespeed) where you manually set the chain to either of gears, and required chain length is the same for both. It takes 2 chainrings in front and something like White Industries ENO DOS in the rear.

http://forums.mtbr.com/singlespeed/white-industries-dos-eno-freewheel-710272.html


----------



## Cools (Jan 3, 2013)

Hmm... I remember reading about that. Thanks for remind me! I'm guessing I can replace the bash-guard with a larger ring and I can already fit more than 1 cog on the rear hub (Sun Ringlé Dirty Flea SS).


----------



## yourdaguy (Dec 20, 2008)

You probably need a taller gear, but let me elaborate on the dinglespeed. I have one bike set up with 32-34 in front and 20-18 in back (29er with a 26er you would want 2 less teeth on the rears or 1 more on the fronts to be equal). You have to set the chain tension on the big ring because it will always be less on the smaller ring (more chain wrap on the 34-18 than on the 32-20). Also, since there is less tension on the smaller ring, make sure it is a true SS ring like a Niner or Surley with the large tooth profile. Otherwise, as it wears just a little it will derail on hard efforts. All you have to do to change ratios is loosen the rear qr and drop the wheel about 3/4 inch and back pedal the chain to the right rings and then let the bike drop back onto the axle and tighten the QR and you are on your way. I use this as a Spring bike since by the middle of the season I am riding 34-18 in the woods. I can start out on the low gear and do several laps and then switch to the tall gear for the last lap. That gets me in shape for my other bikes. Also, use it when camping and use the tall gear around the roads and the low gear in the woods if it is muddy or early season.


----------



## drofluf (Dec 12, 2010)

Was asked this exact question on tonight's ride. My reply: "Because I like it".

Despite my answer upthread, that sums it up for me.


----------



## Sceer (Jun 7, 2013)

Well from going from bmx in my teens, to a geared mtb and then to a ss mtb. I feel very at home with the ss mtb, gears just don't make sense to me for my idea of mountain riding. I always had an issue with my geared mtb, something to tweak something to fix. Ive had this ss for almost 3 weeks now and I've beaten it almost every day rain or shine. Not one problem, and this is on a cheapo gravity rigid fork with a brake upgrade. 

Sure, the ss kicks my ass..I imagine as I get more and more accustomed to it and how to utilize my power more efficiently it will be unbeatable for me. I plow by geared riders, though im definitely working harder.

Cant say I would like a ss road bike though, seems far too limited for speed. I love trying to keep up with cars. I also dont have the issue of parts failing on my 1990 giant quasar, its a heavy and bullet proof and doesnt deal with pesky rocks and sticks getting places they shouldn't.


----------



## nhmtns (May 4, 2004)

I'll chime in on this thread. For me, what what I love about riding a SS is that it takes me back to my childhood years of just riding a bike to have fun. I grew up riding BMX bikes in the 70's, and I rode them everywhere - trails, race tracks, to school, on family camping trips. I practically lived on my bike. The bikes were simple and a blast to ride. Fast forward to my mid-40's and I find myself seeking the same kind of simple enjoyment on a bike. Nothing to break, nothing to adjust, nothing clanking around - just pedal to your heart's content with one gear. I got sick of riding the same trails around here on geared bikes, but a SS makes them fun again. I've owned everything from 50 lb. DH bikes to ultralight XC race bikes and everything in between, but nothing puts a grin on my face like riding a SS bike. In fact, it's time to stop waxing poetic and go riding!


----------



## chrzis (Dec 14, 2012)

Because... I ride mostly by myself, and gears makes it too easy. A little suffering is a good thing. It will make you 1) climb better 2) brake less 3) find smoother lines 4) pump more - use your body.

Anything to keep the momentum. It will make you a better rider.


----------



## J. Random Psycho (Apr 20, 2008)

Since I went to riding SS exclusively I have noticed that now I choose going for a ride over having sex about 9 times out of 10, with gears it was more like 50-50. More fun with my baggies on..


----------



## Cif (Jan 6, 2013)

I have a very nice (but flat) forest near me. In the past I took the car and rode 70 - 100kms south to get some hills with my geared bike.

Now I just step on the single speed and find myself having serious fun 5k from home on terain that was boring as hell on the geared bike.

Sent from my HTC One X using Tapatalk 4


----------



## TwoShoes (Dec 17, 2007)

What's with all the hate from the Full Suspension guys these days? I ride a Niner One9 Rigid Singlespeed on trails most guys won't ride without a FS bike. It just drives me crazy hearing about it all the time. I do love getting out there and hauling up the hills while the FS guys are spinning away at 0.0035 MPH up hill. I love my rigid SS. I may change out to a shock fork one day. A good friend of mine just doesn't get it and continues to doubt why I love riding SS. I can't wait for the day he finally moves out here to Oregon so I can show him how great SS bikes are.


----------



## Weinerts (Feb 3, 2011)

When I got a single speed i never took the Heckler out again.. I always had more fun on the Redline. Now I have a geared pugs - but the lure of turning it into a single speed is very strong... 

For me the thing I like best is No slopy shifting. I hate it when I shift and do not get instant feedback. I have had the Dinglespeed - and used the 42 X 16 on the road and the 32 X 21 in the dirt. Good stuff.


----------



## peridigm (Sep 15, 2013)

I'm hooked. Riding partner turned me on to SS. I picked up a slightly used Kona unit this week despite never riding a SS. Whole different dynamic to my rigid 26". I can honestly say I had a lot more fun today and worked harder while doing it.


----------



## BuFFy-ZA (Mar 29, 2011)

Going SS only is the best thing i ever did. Sold all my geared gear! Never looked back


----------



## J. Random Psycho (Apr 20, 2008)

In the process of selling the geared parts here too.. would build a narrow freehub 1x7 on Shimano 10-speed rear, narrow-wide teeth ring front anyway these days if I was really interested in a geared bike.


----------



## monogod (Feb 10, 2006)

Weinerts said:


> When I got a single speed i never took the Heckler out again.. I always had more fun on the Redline. Now I have a geared pugs - but the lure of turning it into a single speed is very strong...
> 
> For me the thing I like best is No slopy shifting. I hate it when I shift and do not get instant feedback. I have had the Dinglespeed - and used the 42 X 16 on the road and the 32 X 21 in the dirt. Good stuff.


ss the heckler.


----------



## Iamrockandroll13 (Feb 10, 2013)

here's a little blog post I wrote about the performance benefits of riding SS compared to a power meter for road riding, with a dash of humor thrown in. I may have used a few four and five letter words while writing this and a lot of it is basic stuff pretty much anyone who has ridden SS knows...but hey, check it out anyway. Share it with your friends who don't SS and want to get faster and be better riders, call me names in the comments section, whatever.

Suffering, Sweating, and Smiling: Confessions of an Ultra-Endurance Cyclist: Singlespeed Mountain Biking: Like a Power Meter, Except Rad


----------



## bknut (Feb 6, 2009)

why do I ride a SS? It's fun. It's quiet. It's easy to maintain. It tears up the trails here in the Pisgah National Forest...Not quite like my big old dual suss USED to, but in it's own way. It makes me feel like I've had to work for a ride. It tears at my lungs on a big climb ride. It ridicules me when I'm having an "off" day. It rewards me when I'm in the zone. And it never fails to kick my a$$, regardless of what kind of shape I'm in. I don't ride to prove anything. I don't ride to be the next KOM on strava. I ride to enjoy it. And my SS always brings a smile to my face. Beer seems to taste better after a long ride on the SS. Sometimes in the middle of a long ride. Even my wife can tell when I've been riding the SS exclusively. I'm no spring chicken, but it does really increase my fitness... Probably because I can't wait to get back out on it again...and just RIDE!!!


----------



## tmc1171 (Nov 10, 2010)

I trail rode a SS for the first time today and I liked it. It wasn't the longest ride, but it was fairly proper and the bike wasn't exactly a perfect fit. But to paraphrase a friend of mine: "it was kinda like stroking left handed- awkward, but still very enjoyable".


----------



## J. Random Psycho (Apr 20, 2008)

tmc1171 said:


> "it was kinda like stroking left handed- awkward, but still very enjoyable".


Well, my personal experience tells SS vs geared is more different than that..


----------



## tbaier (Jun 25, 2008)

"Why does Rice play Texas?"


----------



## jdac85 (Nov 21, 2014)

For me its all about a inexpensive, simple, quiet challenge. 

I find that once i get my bike dialed in for whatever the latest upgrade, experiment, or bling addition I don't have to touch it. no adjusting shifters, checking for gear wear, checking shock pressure or seals, etc. It is just riding. 
My current bike is a PIG (a Dawes bullseye from bikesdirect.com) but i have maybe 5000 miles on it, lots of that is commuting along dirt paths and into down town LA, but i have crashed it a fair amount on my local single tracks and been hit by cars with ZREO damage except for a popped tire. 

Sure its 27 lbs and is a bit of a bear on the climbs but i'm into it for less then a complete entry level specialized 29er (Crave SL or even a converted rockhopper) by a big number and WAY less then the SIR 9 I covet and I have a bike that is has a nice custom look and that I have had the joy of seeking out the best deal on high end parts and installing myself.

There is little to no chain noise, just the sound of the dirt crunching beneath the tires (or the insane traffic). You really get into your surroundings and enjoy the trail a lot more i find. I don't ever think about if I am in the right gear for the climb ahead, because i clearly am, or have any loss of power because i'm mid shift. I have never lost a chain on my SS either. It increases you focus on where you are riding and your own body (breathing, cadence etc).

But Really It makes me feel like a kid again. And I guess that is the best part of all. I don't worry about it for any reason Like i would a more fancy, complicated, expensive rig... I just ride my bike.


----------



## mechanizedDNA (Jul 8, 2011)

I live in a very flat area here on the coast of NC and grew up riding bmx and single speed cruisers mostly on and around the beach so it was nothing new for me, reliability, simplicity and confidence on a single speed is what propels me to ride one. Challenges are fresh and new every ride.


----------



## mtc71 (Feb 18, 2014)

....because it is my constitutional right.


----------



## static_x3 (Nov 16, 2011)

jdac85 said:


> For me its all about a inexpensive, simple, quiet challenge.
> 
> I find that once i get my bike dialed in for whatever the latest upgrade, experiment, or bling addition I don't have to touch it. no adjusting shifters, checking for gear wear, checking shock pressure or seals, etc. It is just riding.
> 
> ...


This


----------



## JohnnyVV (Feb 28, 2015)

I picked up a rigid SS 32x18 29er this year after having ridden 6" 27.5 FS bikes exclusively for the past year+.

Here's what I found on the first couple of rides:

*1) I torched most of my Strava climbs immediately, and it was a lot easier than I thought it would be.

2) I was slower on the downhills.

3) My overall times were usually better as going up always takes more time than going down, so the climbs are a bigger factor.

4) It did have suspension... in the form of the loose ring my fingers made around the handlebar for the bike to bounce around inside of... This bike demanded better fore/aft balance. Once my arms loosened up, I quickly went from "What was I thinking?" to "This is f'ing awesome!"

5) My average heart rate dropped significantly even though I was going faster. Part of this was that I could pedal less on the downhill, but even looking exclusively at climbs, it was lower. Made sense; I was more reliant on muscle than cardio. *

Here's what I found on first going back to the FS:

*1) I beat most of my Strava climb PRs that I'd just set on the SS. I stood up more, hung on longer in higher gears, and focused more on maintaining momentum than finding the perfect cog. And, all of this with the suspension wide open. The SS simply made me more aware of my physical capabilities.

2) I absolutely crushed the downhills. The relative comfort of the bike made me more prone to plow straight through obstacles at a higher speed than I had been.

3) I topped most of my overall times.

4) I was more conscious of staying balanced over my BB. The rigid fork had made me aware of how much weight I was putting on the handlebars at times, and I carried that back to the FS.

5) My average HR was pretty close to previous levels, maybe a bit lower.*

I've been going back and forth between the two bikes religiously. I might ride two days in a row on the FS if I'm riding with friends, but otherwise I've been sticking to that. Over time here's what I've found:

*1) Most importantly, SS's are a goddamn lot of fun! I thought, "Okay, I've sold my road bike. I need a new torture device to make me feel like I'm actually exercising." Mission failed in that respect. Riding this thing makes climbing a pleasure and descending an edge-of-control adrenaline-fest. F'ing awesome!

2) The SS quickly regained my uphill Strava PRs, but I'm climbing harder and faster on the FS than previously. I'm far less prone to revert to my roadie spinning ways on rides where the distance simply doesn't call for conserving anaerobic capacity.

3) I am a better and faster descender than I was. I hear a lot of people talk about SS helping them learn to choose cleaner, presumably faster, lines. This is true of me to an extent. But, I've also become aware of just how much gnar even a rigid can handle and I try to aim for the fastest achievable line even if it shakes me around a bit. I thought I was doing this on the FS already, but the comparison with rigid has given me a lot of perspective on just how much a FS bike can chew up if you let it. End result is I've kicked the aggression up a notch or ten and it's paying dividends.

4) The SS is narrowing the gap on descents. The limiting factor on many trails is becoming the chainring rather than the terrain. Could be time for a 16 cog. Obviously, there are trails where the SS will never compete, but it's handling bigger drops and nastier rock gardens at a higher speed than I would have predicted.

5) No matter how exhausted I get, I remain light on the bars. Maintaining ideal fore/aft balance throughout my ride is making me faster and safer on both of my bikes.

6) I'm less reliant on my cardio and building more leg strength. I've always been a pretty good spinner, but would sometimes come up short on slow, technical features that demanded bursts of raw power. I'm cleaning more and more of those with consistency on both of my bikes.*

On the whole, I'm completely sold. I wouldn't want to only ride a rigid SS, but I also wouldn't want to ever not have a rigid SS. I bought the bike expecting to throw a suspension fork on it pretty quickly. I'd probably be faster up and down the hill if I did, but nope... not going to happen. I'm having too much fun on it, just the way it is.


----------



## Jack Burns (Nov 18, 2005)

That's a great essay JohnnyVV. I rotate a cross bike a fat bike and an AMFS bike on some the same trails but prefer riding the 26 rigid most of the time. I have a 29 rigid too. It makes the faster times up hill. However for me speed is not the ultimate goal. I enjoy the titanium 26 ride the most. Enjoyment is glorious.


----------



## 2400rdr (Jun 25, 2015)

For me, single speed has been a game changer. It's no longer about how fast I go, but rather _how_ I go fast. Anyone who intuitively understands this statement is probably a good candidate for the SS game. That being said, most people don't "get it" in my experience. They need/want gears. After several years of single speed riding, I've finally realized that geared bikes are crutches that keep people from realizing their full potential as cyclists. Not that it can't be done on a geared bike, far from it; just that people usually won't. It's so much easier to change gears and keep doing things wrong than it is to learn how to pedal elegantly and efficiently. A lot of the conversation here is about steep climbing and descending, so I should qualify my assertion by saying that I live in Florida where we don't do much climbing, but rather a lot of balls-out fast flat woods trail riding. In this context, a beautiful spin is crucial, and that's what I'm referring to above. We do have climbing of sorts, but most of it is gradual and fairly gentle- places where you can still spin and the strength you've gained by developing an efficient spin comes into its own. We do have a few steep, but short climbs here in North Florida, and I agree that those are an out of the saddle grunt most of the time. However, as I get stronger, I find myself riding more of those climbs seated. I'm definitely stronger sitting because I can use more of the muscles in my legs that way. Anyway, that's my story and I'm stickin' to it.


----------



## Jack Burns (Nov 18, 2005)

2400rdr said:


> Single speed is a game changer. It's no longer about how fast you go, but rather _how_ you go fast. Anyone who intuitively understands this statement is probably a good candidate for the SS game. That being said, most people don't "get it" in my experience. They need/want gears.
> 
> After several years of single speed riding, I've finally realized that geared bikes are crutches that keep people from realizing their full potential as cyclists. Not that it can't be done on a geared bike, far from it; just that people usually won't. It's so much easier to change gears and keep doing things wrong than it is to learn how to pedal elegantly and efficiently.


Speaking for myself only, I feel certain that I would look like a drowning man the way I slowly flail and pant ×on some steep technical climbs on the SS. At least that's what I think. I do not in any way feel like I am pedaling in a better way except on certain steady gradients.

One thing I always suspected is a theory that my left leg is weaker than the right. SS has helped me feel the imbalance and provide a good even workout.

I have learned how to track stand on my weaker legal as well. On difficult sections of uphill trail i am able to pause without putting a foot down, and track stand for rest between bursts of effort.ß


----------



## tyriverag (Jan 22, 2014)

New SS convert here.

Always been kinda curious, so I just stopped using the gears on my bikes, both on trail and on road. Started with my hilly 9.5 mile commute to work on my cross bike. Took a couple blocks to settle on a gear that I thought would be good (36-17, I think), something that was a bit too easy to pedal on flat street. Only accidentally shifted once going up a hill, but caught myself and shifted right back. Got to work, realized it wasn't nearly as bad as I thought it would be. Took a super pumped shower, worked, and SS'ed my way back home at the end of the day. I have since graduated up a gear to 36-15.

Thought, "sh1t, gotta try it on the trail now". Did, and it was shockingly fun. Singlespeed fat bike trail riding might be the best thing ever, besides whiskey and bubble gum ice cream. Will probably stay geared on the fatty, at least for now, as I'm not sure how snow riding will be with one gear. Who knows, I may dinglespeed it furiously. 

As mentioned already a million times, you'll be surprised how fun it is, that you can climb hills you think you need gears for. 

Currently in market for a dedicated SS bike.


----------



## 2400rdr (Jun 25, 2015)

What I'm finding is that I like to gear the bike so that I stay nearly spun out a lot of the time because "nearly spun out" is where the advances in my pedal stroke happen. Of course, as you build strength and technique, the gear that gives you "nearly spun out" will change. BTW- a lot of guys seem to like expensive "boutique" SS bikes, but if you can live with a simple machine, the Kona Unit is a heck of a lot of bang for the buck. I love mine, and if it got stolen or lost today, I'd go out and buy another one just like it. RockShox Reba works incredibly well on this bike if you want a suspension fork on the front.


----------



## JohnnyVV (Feb 28, 2015)

2400rdr said:


> What I'm finding is that I like to gear the bike so that I stay nearly spun out a lot of the time because "nearly spun out" is where the advances in my pedal stroke happen. Of course, as you build strength and technique, the gear that gives you "nearly spun out" will change.


Yeah, for sure. I've been really surprised how far I can push my cadence. On paper my 32x18 seemed to have an intolerably low top end; something like 15mph at 100rpm. When I sold my last road bike, I stuck the cadence sensor on the SS and found I'm routinely spinning up to 140 on it. IIRC, good BMX riders sustain 160+ cadences, albeit on a smoother track. Still, it shows that top speed doesn't have to be quite the limitation it at first appears to be.


----------



## Jack Burns (Nov 18, 2005)

Well always interesting here. On today's ride I rode a sweet place that I never SS before that I used to frequently over a decade ago, about the time when I began experimenting with SS. I never thought about climbing these trails before, but a ride came up up there, and I thought heck yeah, I will SS. Yep some of those climbs were long and hard, but I did them. I even cleaned the technicals that were hard and no guarantee on the big squishy.

So riding with a pal on a squishy geared bike I replied in conversation that:

"When you single speed for a long time you learn so many different ways of pedaling it is like snow the and the Eskimo. We have on only one word for snow, but the Eskimo allegedly had many for each kind. And that's what single speeding has taught me; there are so many more different ways to pedal than I ever knew, and I keep finding more. These are like my gears."


----------



## fwinter (Nov 20, 2010)

Jack Burns said:


> Well always interesting here. On today's ride I rode a sweet place that I never SS before that I used to frequently over a decade ago, about the time when I began experimenting with SS. I never thought about climbing these trails before, but a ride came up up there, and I thought heck yeah, I will SS. Yep some of those climbs were long and hard, but I did them. I even cleaned the technicals that were hard and no guarantee on the big squishy.
> 
> So riding with a pal on a squishy geared bike I replied in conversation that:
> 
> "When you single speed for a long time you learn so many different ways of pedaling it is like snow the and the Eskimo. We have on only one word for snow, but the Eskimo allegedly had many for each kind. And that's what single speeding has taught me; there are so many more different ways to pedal than I ever knew, and I keep finding more. These are like my gears."


Ha ha, profound - I will remember that!


----------



## Cif (Jan 6, 2013)

Why single speed??? 

Cause everyone should find their own way of loving to ride a bike...
It really doesn't care if it has 1… 10… 20 or 30 gears. As long as you love riding your bike.

Personally 1 is enough for me 

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


----------



## auroraghost (Oct 21, 2015)

the primary appeal of a single gear set up from what i see is durability. the shifting mechanism even high end set ups have an upper limit on how much stress they can endure before failure and eliminating the component and its moving parts makes the bike more durable in high end applications such as racing.


----------



## MangoJim (Oct 18, 2015)

Hello people!) I wish a good day to all of you!)

My little story...

Back in 2013 when I had custom Norco Rampage with 1x10, I remember that one day I'm just tired of frequent maintenance. This chain, this fork (160 bomber)...I wan't more riding than this). More simple bike I can enjoy more)) 
Made 1x1 gear (32x16) and it was good enough...

Then after a 3 months of use I sold that bike and....bought a magnificent Kona Unit 2013. Maaan it was sooo goood) 32x18, stock gear, rigid fork. Made a monstercross. It was so comfortable for me. Then...my right knee started to ache...I thought that because of 1 gear...******....I ruined such a great bike, made a 1x8 with road cassette (11-25). Put a Epicon fork. And guess what?...nothing! Even after a 6 month of riding on this set up...I sold it after a year of riding. It was my favorite year....why I didn't come back to single - I don't know....
Bought a cyclocross bike. It still with me) Rocket, what can I say...
But the idea and previous feelings of simple bike still was in my head.
And I made this!)) Single Speed on frame Skyrock AM (it is DC Amstaff). Gear 36x18 for city and light uphills. Great! But now I should pedal standing, not sitting. Now to "wake up" my knee again)

I have some videos about it and testings "in action")
You can check it if you want ^^,

https://www.youtube.com/user/TheKy39/

Some of this videos on russian, but never mind. I can make it in english if you want it so much))))))))))


----------



## hardmtnbiker (Feb 22, 2005)

A proper SS with specific SS hubs that have wider flanges than Boost148 is critical and IMHO is what makes a SS bike feel stronger and snappy. It really feels like an oversize BMX bike,especially my fully rigid bike.


----------



## J. Random Psycho (Apr 20, 2008)

The oversize BMX feeling is so convincing I'd even go 24" from 26"


----------



## Hans0331 (Jul 14, 2015)

Hello SS community... 

I felt I needed to post this because I was one of those "why singlespeed?!" people while at the same time being someone that loves simplicity.... so I had to give SS a try.
After a couple nice rides using only my 18t rear gear (32t chainring up front)..... I get it now. I enjoyed my ride so much more and for the first time I didn't wreck or smash one of my legs or arms on something. Making myself stay on the 32x18 has made me realize that before when i shifting constantly I would shift down on the flats and get going way too fast and ultimately crash or have to lay into the brakes super hard around a corner and then have to pedal like crazy out of the corner to get momentum back. Staying in 32x18 made me way more efficient and safe. It made me attack the corners at a slower speed but I was able to carry the momentum through the turn and that was awesome. Climbing wasn't an issue, which was a pleasant surprise. Running SS truly changes your mindset during a ride. I loved it! Now I just need to get all the parts necessary to make my bike a true SS. 

Let me add that IMO nothing looks better than a hardtail SS. So giving my bike that look is going to be fun.


----------



## J. Random Psycho (Apr 20, 2008)

Welcome aboard!


----------



## MCHB (Jun 23, 2014)

Hey SS-ers, just popped in to say that you guys must be machines! I made it a goal (it was an experiment, really) to leave my bike in the highest gear (30 front 14 back) on the way back to the house and my god...the uphills! New level of respect for what you do! O_O

I'm gonna go rock back and forth in the corner for awhile!


----------



## J. Random Psycho (Apr 20, 2008)

Are your wheels 29"? I'm just having it easy on a 32-16 rigid 26"


----------



## yourdaguy (Dec 20, 2008)

Try 30x18 or 30x19 on a 29er. I started with 32x20 and after a few years I ride 34x18 most places.


----------



## OwenM (Oct 17, 2012)

For me, 32/19 rocks on rolling hills, lets me stay in the saddle on gradual climbs, survive most longer/steeper ones, and cruise with very little effort(rest!) on the flats.
Might go 32/17 soon, even if it means a little more standing and mashing or the occasional HAB. 30/14; that's roughly equivalent to 36/17, though-not a gear I want to climb anything in at this point!


----------



## dirtrider76 (Sep 19, 2012)

Last year I rode a 11-28 cassette on my HT and eventually broke the center gear carrier. I've hardly rode it since then and today I decided to make it a SS. Jumping right in with a 30x18 on my 29'er. I already stand and mash a bunch so I cant wait to try this out!


----------



## Sandrenseren (Dec 29, 2011)

MCHB said:


> Hey SS-ers, just popped in to say that you guys must be machines! I made it a goal (it was an experiment, really) to leave my bike in the highest gear (30 front 14 back) on the way back to the house and my god...the uphills! New level of respect for what you do! O_O


I'm riding 32/18 on my 29", that works for me..

30/14 sounds tough. If you try single speed I'll advise you to err on the easy side, pick a gear that have you spinning out a bit on the flat bits rather than the opposite.

I built myself a cool single speed road bike a couple of years ago. On my mtb I can cruise comfortably at roughly 12 mph on the flats and hit 15-16 mph when I spin like there's no tomorrow - so I thought I'd gear my road bike for 18 mph cruising and 25 balls out.. I did something like 49/17 or so.. It was rocket fast but I would be completely wiped out 3 miles down the road, it just didn't work for me.. Now it's 42/19 or something along those lines, much more useful because I can get into a comfortable cadence, even though the top speed is lower than before..

Apart from that, once you've picked the right gearing and done 10 rides or so, you start wondering why you ever bothered to bring gears..


----------



## Aussie Rod (May 23, 2016)

Easier to climb rocky inclines, no chain slap, no rear derailleur to worry about smashing on rocks and sticks, low maintenance, cheaper to run, a point of difference to the masses, looks awesome, lightweight, nimble.... and a lot of fun to ride.


----------



## yourdaguy (Dec 20, 2008)

You missed the #1 reason. Teaches you to be a better rider.


----------



## J. Random Psycho (Apr 20, 2008)

It takes a subtle but critical shift in one's priorities to be able to have fun on singlespeed. Instead of thinking "I want to be able to ride this, this and that, and I need (sic) X features on my bike for all of it -- I'll keep adding features till I reach that X", you start thinking "I have X features on my bike, and am not going to add any more: let's see what I can ride this way?".


----------



## noisebloom (Nov 5, 2015)

I dig the simplicity and directness of it. That's the short version.


----------



## yourdaguy (Dec 20, 2008)

Tabata training:Tabata was a Japanese fitness researcher at a university. He had many students as subjects and he had some lifting weights, some running 10 miles a day, etc. The group that got the most improvement in the least time was doing 20 seconds as hard as you can go 10 seconds rest, repeat for 30 minutes 3 times a week. I was a 5000 mile roadie for years and when I started single speeding I suddenly got into better shape even though I was in my mid 50's. I tried to figure out why and I stumbled across Tabata training. It makes sense, 20 seconds up the hill, 10 seconds down, 20 seconds up the hill, etc. So it is a fun way to do Tabata training.


----------



## Ryder1 (Oct 12, 2006)

yourdaguy said:


> Tabata training [...] 20 seconds as hard as you can go 10 seconds rest, repeat for 30 minutes


I think of SSing as a form of fartlek, except that, instead of the intervals being randomly chosen by the participant, they are determined by the trail.

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Fartlek


----------



## J. Random Psycho (Apr 20, 2008)

Ryder1 said:


> I think of SSing as a form of fartlek


Well sometimes I do fart when riding, but I surely don't leak! :nono:

(someone just had to yield to the temptation to follow that with a silly joke)


----------



## *OneSpeed* (Oct 18, 2013)

^ I learned a new word today


----------



## hardmtnbiker (Feb 22, 2005)

Agreed, high intensity is better than distance. I've never bought a road bike and have no desire to buy one for training like people say. Buying another SS next week. 


yourdaguy said:


> Tabata training:Tabata was a Japanese fitness researcher at a university. He had many students as subjects and he had some lifting weights, some running 10 miles a day, etc. The group that got the most improvement in the least time was doing 20 seconds as hard as you can go 10 seconds rest, repeat for 30 minutes 3 times a week. I was a 5000 mile roadie for years and when I started single speeding I suddenly got into better shape even though I was in my mid 50's. I tried to figure out why and I stumbled across Tabata training. It makes sense, 20 seconds up the hill, 10 seconds down, 20 seconds up the hill, etc. So it is a fun way to do Tabata training.


----------



## MikeZajec (Jul 4, 2016)

Johnny, I enjoyed your point of view. I'd like to concur with your feedback. I've recently slipped to the dark side after over 20 years of riding geared mountain bikes. Made the switch on my hardtail 29er just on whim. First ride, I was laughing and smiling so much I almost swallowed my ears. Just rips up hills and rails on turns. Key to note that it wasn't with out challenge, but as you highlighted you fortify old skills and create new ones. Highly suggest all riders that enjoy mountain biking, add a SS to the quiver! Ride On


----------



## *OneSpeed* (Oct 18, 2013)

I was reminded recently of a few of the things that not only started my passion for SS, but why I continue to enjoy it.

I joined a group of roadies for a road ride. I only have my commuter track bike, a Kona Paddy Wagon. I've ridden with that group once or twice before, it's pretty easy to keep up on the hills, but my gear is all wrong for open road riding. Flats are quite challenging and anything downhill is hopeless.

We finished a winding segment that was slightly downhill. I was spinning like a rabid hamster and managed to keep up. We get to the end and one of the guys rolls up and says "wow, you were spinning like crazy, what was your cadence?" I thought to myself "I don't know, I was just riding my bike." My reply was "IDK, 98.5% of maximum." Later, I went off the front and hit it pretty hard on the home stretch (last 3 miles?) and one guy went with me. We get back to the starting point and he says "man, your a beast! IDK how you did that whole ride on a single gear. What's your gear ratio?" I thought to myself "IDK, I was just riding my bike." My reply was "I forget, 42:16 maybe?" he was curious so I looked it up and confirmed my guess.

Everyone seems very dependent on data, and I admit I do like some data for certain aspects of riding. But, when it comes to just spinning the pedals on a SS on the road, I don't need a lot of detail. I was just riding my bike.

I will admit it also amused me that they got their but whipped by a guy with baggy shorts riding a steel bike that cost less than $300, on the uphills anyway, but I digress.

I also recently built up my new favorite bike. A custom frame SS MTB. Totally a blast. I really missed riding both rigid and SS offroad. (injury that took forever to heal kept me off the trails for too long). It's just so much fun, I can't even explain why I like it so much. I'll never not have one in my quiver.

Get out there and smash hills!! :thumbsup:


----------



## Ryder1 (Oct 12, 2006)

I think at least half the credit should go to Paddy Wagons' short chainstays. Looks pretty light, too. How much does it weigh?


----------



## *OneSpeed* (Oct 18, 2013)

^ need more data, get the scale.


----------



## chazpat (Sep 23, 2006)

^^^ Did they call you hipster for hacking the drops off?


----------



## *OneSpeed* (Oct 18, 2013)

chazpat said:


> ^^ Did they call you hipster for hacking the drops off?


not the ones that lived 

No, everyone was cool.


----------



## ethierjung (May 30, 2017)

I finally bought a used Trek Superfly SS 29er with some **** components and rigid fork. I haven't been this sore since I started riding again 3 years ago at a fat assed 267lbs. The rigid fork has my upper body in agony after only 3 trail rides this weekend. 
Seems I'm addressing some of my weaknesses as a "High Poster". 

I love this POS.:thumbsup:


----------



## bvcarpenter (Apr 3, 2018)

So I'm building a Honzo ST right now. I am down to choosing a drive train. In looking at options I'm tempted to just go SS. I love the simplicity and weight aspects. Also durability is a big thing out here in the Coachella Valley. I'm also thinking short more intense runs during the week would be more better for fitness (and family life). There is a lot of climbing out here in the Palm Springs/Palm Desert area. I do Art Smith trail frequently which getting in and out is about 3500ft of climbing over 17 or so miles. I am in pretty good shape so burning off weight isn't an issue. What do you guys thing?


----------



## J. Random Psycho (Apr 20, 2008)

bvcarpenter,
For me, SS is great for intense rides with 1-3 recovery days in between. If you don't have a lot of time and want quick, kickass workouts, it's just what the doctor ordered.

This year I'm going to try more frequent rides: all out SS effort on the days of best shape, then geared and lazy on recovery days, repeat.


----------



## bvcarpenter (Apr 3, 2018)

^ Thanks! That's a good outlook on the fitness/intensity side of it.


----------



## Jack Burns (Nov 18, 2005)

bvcarpenter said:


> So I'm building a Honzo ST right now. I am down to choosing a drive train. In looking at options I'm tempted to just go SS. I love the simplicity and weight aspects. Also durability is a big thing out here in the Coachella Valley. I'm also thinking short more intense runs during the week would be more better for fitness (and family life). There is a lot of climbing out here in the Palm Springs/Palm Desert area. I do Art Smith trail frequently which getting in and out is about 3500ft of climbing over 17 or so miles. I am in pretty good shape so burning off weight isn't an issue. What do you guys thing?


Thing is a fantastic idea!

The SS our thing here anyway.

Big or small we ride them all when we can, and then sometimes we hike and carry.

Why Single Speed? It's like giving the world the finger. It's saying the buck stops here. It's showing up and just riding.

Single Speed is ignorance by design for the sake of ignorance.

A 14 speed bike in a way of thinking is 14 different single speeds. Rather than ride 14 bikes at once, just ride one of them. Why? Because I can.

Most of us here, I believe, have geared bikes we ride plenty. So we know what we are missing when we ride a geared bike.

Single Speed is all about the missing parts.

A single speed ride takes place in a sanctuary that doesn't allow any BS.

So build up your ideas and ride them.

The human body, if treated with respect and kindness can adapt to very difficult SS riding, and do it for some period of time.

I know a geared bike can hurt the body as much as a SS. There's a difference though. And that is interesting isn't it?

Sent from my LG-H910 using Tapatalk


----------



## bvcarpenter (Apr 3, 2018)

Jack Burns said:


> Thing is a fantastic idea!
> 
> The SS our thing here anyway.
> 
> ...


Jack, Thanks for the reply. This is exactly what I was thinking. I have ridden a Redline Monocog some time ago and had friends with Gunnar SS builds that raced.

I love simplicity and just going for it... This might be my ticket. Just gotta become a better climber since most of my big weekend rides have 3-5k ups.


----------



## mtbkr1030 (Jan 27, 2010)

Because it's FUN!


----------



## Cayenne_Pepa (Dec 18, 2007)

I needed to force myself to ride in a harder gear. With no other choices available, I simply man-up and shut up. Best of all - I went SS because I was tired of not owning the "latest and greatest." Riding SS is simply a protest to shameless marketing and expensive, new standards. In fact - Singlespeed is basically flipping Marketing & Technology a big, fat middle finger....









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mtbmike24 (Jul 25, 2009)

Cayenne_Pepa said:


> I needed to force myself to ride in a harder gear. With no other choices available, I simply man-up and shut up. Best of all - I went SS because I was tired of not owning the "latest and greatest." Riding SS is simply a protest to shameless marketing and expensive, new standards. In fact - Singlespeed is basically flipping Marketing & Technology a big, fat middle finger....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well said from a rider that rides 26er hardtail with 32-16 and could not be happier. it's especially gratifying when you pass someone on a steep loose rocky techinal climb with small knobby tires while out of the saddle. Adding insult to injury you do it on a wheel size pretty much everyone in industry has written of as inferior and not capable in those types of situations.

Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## BansheeRune (Nov 27, 2011)

Why SS? It has a methodology unique unto itself. Dirt, street etc. The simplicity of the bike added to the complexity of proper riding technique that geared omits.


----------



## North woods gal (Apr 26, 2021)

All preaching to the choir, here, but it's fun, right? Truthfully, my friends all just shake their heads when I try to explain to them why I ride single speed. I mean, they're very nice about it, but I've come to the conclusion that going single speed is something that has to be done to be appreciated.

There was a time in my life when I would curse single speeders, because they were my competition finding used vintage steel mtbs. I had to grab one I wanted, quick, or those dang single speeders and fixie people would "ruin" it. 

That attitude took a reversal about six years, ago, when I walked into my LBS and there on the used rack sat a Gunnar Ruffian with a very nice build - Hadley hubs, 29 ZTR Arch rims, XTR brakes and more. Very nice looking bike, so I took it for a short test ride. It was geared a bit high for this old granny, but I just fell in love with the ride quality and whole experience. Bought it at a good price, took it home and it changed my biking life.

That was the start of the addiction. I now have seven single speeds and have had a few more come and go. I run some geared for my trails and some for road riding, so I'm ready to go for any kind of ride. My local bike mechanic at the time was a single speeder and he very graciously took this old gal under his wing and taught me the basics of gearing and all the needed repairs and adjustment needed to keep my single speeds in top form. I'm also very lucky that my husband indulges me in my bike addiction, though, he too is mystified why anyone would want only one gear on a bike. 

So, yeah, single speeding isn't just for super fit young athletes. Even us old gals can enjoy it.


----------



## chuckha62 (Jul 11, 2006)

I'm with ya ^^^^. I've told friends to try it, "it'll change your life." Not interested, they say. Oh well.


----------



## BansheeRune (Nov 27, 2011)

North woods gal said:


> All preaching to the choir, here, but it's fun, right? Truthfully, my friends all just shake their heads when I try to explain to them why I ride single speed. I mean, they're very nice about it, but I've come to the conclusion that going single speed is something that has to be done to be appreciated.
> 
> There was a time in my life when I would curse single speeders, because they were my competition finding used vintage steel mtbs. I had to grab one I wanted, quick, or those dang single speeders and fixie people would "ruin" it.
> 
> ...


Singlespeed maks ya strong fast -Humphrey


----------



## *OneSpeed* (Oct 18, 2013)

BansheeRune said:


> Singlespeed maks ya strong fast -Humphrey


So does that make me "Strong fast Humphrey?"

I'm not opposed, just curious?


----------



## BansheeRune (Nov 27, 2011)

*OneSpeed* said:


> So does that make me "Strong fast Humphrey?"
> 
> I'm not opposed, just curious?


I noticed the fact that the - part that indicates a courtesy of was not noticed by you however, that's just dandy! Cause singlespeed does make you strong fast only after throwing the shifter, RD and cassette in the bin for another build in the future!


----------



## 28dayslater (Jul 28, 2013)

I started off riding mountain bike as a single speeder on a converted 1996 stumpjumper. Since then I've converted some five other bikes to single speed, but also have forayed into the rigid fat (geared surly pug ops) world and the geared hard tail world (salsa timberjack).....admittedly the aforementioned geared bikes saw more riding time than the SS, but I always took it out several times a season, and was surprised everytime I beat my geared times on it. This season I've taken the trusty 96 stumpy out as many times as the geared bikes and I'm totally in love single speeding again..... my riding buddy hates when I bring it out, because he knows he's going to have to ride faster and harder to keep up with me...I've almost got him committed to buying or converting one for himself...haha.


----------



## BansheeRune (Nov 27, 2011)

28dayslater said:


> I started off riding mountain bike as a single speeder on a converted 1996 stumpjumper. Since then I've converted some five other bikes to single speed, but also have forayed into the rigid fat (geared surly pug ops) world and the geared hard tail world (salsa timberjack).....admittedly the aforementioned geared bikes saw more riding time than the SS, but I always took it out several times a season, and was surprised everytime I beat my geared times on it. This season I've taken the trusty 96 stumpy out as many times as the geared bikes and I'm totally in love single speeding again..... my riding buddy hates when I bring it out, because he knows he's going to have to ride faster and harder to keep up with me...I've almost got him committed to buying or converting one for himself...haha.


The best way to converts is pissin em off with a one speed automatic! And, yus, the return to SS in my case was the Middlechild addition to the family and subsequent decision to do a SS build. Sliding dropouts make it drama free.


----------



## 2sharp7 (Aug 29, 2013)

North woods gal said:


> All preaching to the choir, here, but it's fun, right? Truthfully, my friends all just shake their heads when I try to explain to them why I ride single speed. I mean, they're very nice about it, but I've come to the conclusion that going single speed is something that has to be done to be appreciated.
> 
> There was a time in my life when I would curse single speeders, because they were my competition finding used vintage steel mtbs. I had to grab one I wanted, quick, or those dang single speeders and fixie people would "ruin" it.
> 
> ...


7 bikes? Wow good for you!


----------



## BansheeRune (Nov 27, 2011)

Bike infestation is a good thing


----------



## *OneSpeed* (Oct 18, 2013)

BansheeRune said:


> Bike infestation is a good thing


Tell that to my bank account.


----------



## BansheeRune (Nov 27, 2011)

*OneSpeed* said:


> Tell that to my bank account.


Nevermind that, I have 18 bikes to consider... All are in fine, operating condition. There are some that are very, very classic rides since the collective began 40 years in the past.


----------



## rockychrysler (Aug 9, 2003)

The post below is exerpted from:








Let's ride a singlespeed!







www.rockychrysler.com





_When the mathematician would solve a difficult problem, he first frees the equation of all incumbrances, and reduces it to its simplest terms. So simplify the problem of life, distinguish the necessary and the real. Probe the earth to see where your main roots run."_
- Henry David Thoreau

I recently converted my Surly Pugsley "fatbike" from an eight-speed geared bike to a singlespeed. After a thousand or so very rode-hard miles in the past 8 years (and having been put away very wet more often than not), the mostly original drivetrain components had become seriously clapped-out. Rather than replace them at great expense, I decided to just remove them instead. Best part of this decision: we shed almost four pounds of extraneous gearage in the process, and the Pugs is now renewed as a bike that is, as it always has been, an unmitigated hoot to ride! In a way, it feels almost as though this was how she was meant to have been set-up all along.

I've been riding singlepeed bikes in the forests of northern Arizona for almost 30 years, and speaking from experience, I'm here to tell you, dear reader: geared bikes are fun. But singlespeeds are truly enlightening (pun intended).

Despite this radical weight loss and her new svelter aspect, my oldest friend, Derrill, who's never understood singlespeeding and has often railed against it, again wondered _why_ when I told him of my Pugsley's recent transformation? "Why not just ride around in one gear without shifting? I just don't get it."

Nevertheless, I think he does.

You see, Derrill's owned a Willys Jeep from the 1950s for many years. He and his dad meticulously restored it back when we were in high school. To this day, when he can find the time, Derrill still likes to take his old flathead four-banger out wheeling on long hot days all over eastern and central Arizona, often way out in very remote places, bumping along at 4 miles per hour over rocks and logs in his ancient, bone-jarring, slow moving, doorless, roofless Army truck.

That's because Derrill, at the core of his being, understands something that Henry Thoreau and every true-believer singlespeed rider I've ever met also knows in their heart-of-hearts. And that is: regardless of your means for achieving it, there's something really good for your soul about doing something simple, something analog, something slow, something uncommonly, better yet, unnecessarily difficult.

Inside many of our brains, there's a hard-to-articulate compulsion to undertake a thing that has had most, if not all, of its creature comforts and modern advantages stripped away. A thing that requires you, the operator, the driver, the rider, to muster a great effort, to seek and find a sort of oneness with, or a focus on a particular moment in time as you actively traverse a landscape, endure a set of adverse conditions, without any of the technological aides or advantages others might commonly require. To be reminded, at the end of a good day, after a good ride: I _can_ do hard things.

There is something satisfying about developing a skillset, a proficiency, an ability that is otherwise nontransferable, in any practical sense, to your survival in the real world. Let's be honest: in a world where bikes with gears exist, riding a singlespeed bicycle in the woods is kinda stupid. At the same time, it's also very rewarding to be able to say you did it, that you conquered that arduous task, that you struggled productively to be able to take in the view at a spot not everyone gets to enjoy and that you arrived at that place _the hard way_, that you did something which reminded you that, at least for today, you're alive and your heart is racing and you feel vital and conscious and attenuated, at one, albeit sometimes all-too fleetingly, with the world around you.

The older I get, the more I am compelled to contemplate and appreciate these moments. I think that's because, as I find myself aging, I'm beginning to better understand that there will surely come a time when decrepitude will catch up with me and I won't be able to do such things any longer. Moreover, as I've watched in recent years several of those who have been dear to me pass away, I have become more aware of the inevitable fact that there will come a moment in time for me when, quite simply, I will cease to Be, and that opportunities for me to be reminded so vividly of being alive will end.

Like Thoreau said, _"I went to the woods because I wished to live deliberately, to front only the essential facts of life, and see if I could not learn what it had to teach, and not, when I came to die, discover that I had not lived."_

Was Thoreau a singlespeeder? I believe he was, if not in practice most assuredly, nonetheless, in his soul.

I often tell the people that I encounter out in the woods, if they ask me about the singlespeed bike I'm riding, _why do you do it_, and _what is it for_, that, "I never learned to play a musical instrument. And I never learned to fluently speak another language. But I did learn to ride this single gear out here in the woods really really well, and, one way or another, it took me everywhere I needed to go." And that has made all the difference.


----------



## 7 5 7 (Dec 5, 2021)

Been a long time lurker on this site. But, finally signed up and jumped straight to the single speed section.

Was always abit dubious of the single-speed folk, as to why anyone would remove all the aids (gearing) from a mountain bike, I can kind of get it with a city commuter but for a MTB, nooooo way!!

I was getting completely fed up of taking my geared bike to the shop every so often, to get my gears indexing or stopping clicking or basically running more quieter.

The sudden removal of the front derailleur has helped somewhat but you still get issues.

So I had an old Specialized Epic 2005 which i stripped and made it into a single speed, being full suspension was little tricky to do it cleanly, so had to use a rear derailleur for tension.

My mates thought I was barking mad! The jibbing and name calling was quite funny, but after 3 months of riding I was the fastest by a long way in our group of riders, quite staggeringly so! 

It was tough at the start, kept it 32x16 seems a good balance of power and speed on the trails, but I kept at it and I have been completely converted, and my fitness has shot through the roof!

Anyway, my mates just still don't get it, but none of them have tried it, so it's says alot.

I have recently retired my custom Specialized Epic SS and bought myself a dedicated SS frame, with a lovely clean looking EBB.

It's a steel Sanderson Soloist, and yes it's a 26er, I don't have any qualms with not keeping up with the marketing BS, I'm quicker on this than alot of people in newer/bigger steeds - but a 29er SS may sway me in a few years, just don't see point in spending all that money.

I also have a 650b Merida 1-20 squish (11-speed) it's not been out for a loooong time, says alot.

I've joined the SS revolution!!!


----------



## MattiThundrrr (Jul 6, 2019)

7 5 7 said:


> It's a steel Sanderson Soloist, and yes it's a 26er, I don't have any qualms with not keeping up with the marketing BS


That is a beautiful steed, care to share any more details and/or pics?


----------



## 7 5 7 (Dec 5, 2021)

MattiThundrrr said:


> That is a beautiful steed, care to share any more details and/or pics?


Thanks, market is pretty slim for a slim steel hardtail, which is specific to single speed. It's a 2017 frame EBB frame still buy them brand new from here, but seem to be forever sold out...









Search: 0 results found for "soloist"


Slam69 Bicycle Shop and Workshop in Gloucester | Shop online, Fast and Free UK Delivery | 0% Finance available | Custom Wheels | Bike Components and Spares | Workshop | Repairs & Servicing | MTB Wheel Builder | Shimano | SRAM | Halo Wheels | Hope | SURLY | Gusset | NS Bikes | Peatys | Jump Bike...




slam69.co.uk





I bought it used frame only, with all its scuffs and scrapes like I like, makes me use my bike more and is more liberating.

It's a custom build using various parts from my 2005 Specialized Epic (retired and may end up building something cool again with this)











Used Tora Rock Shox 130mm fork (adjustable) eBay £20!!!
Cranks are cheap IXF cranks and hollowtech BB (super happy and use these on all my builds)
32 Narrow wide chainring, with 16 teeth cog at rear (perfect blend of climbing power and spinny on the flats)
Shimano deore 160mm brakes (old from Epic, but still work)...same with the rims, stock Mavic from my 2005 Epic

The Sanderson is a clean looking bike, no frills just a super nicely finished steel frame, less is more and all that (few more images below) EBB is completely creak free also, Sanderson did a good job of this, just need the EBB tighten tool to keep it locked up, £15 off eBay.


----------



## 10mph (Jul 12, 2020)

Nice bike! 
I was thinking one of the coolest things about SS is that the bike isn’t the one who gets the credit. It’s really the driver’s mind that deserves the praise . No clever shifters, carbon wheels or frame tricks. Just the rider’s sheer will.


----------



## Eric F (May 25, 2021)

The day after Christmas, I passed a man and his teenage son stopped part way up the main climb of the ride, recovering from their efforts. As I sat enjoying the view at the top of the climb, the two of them rolled up. We exchanged greetings, commented on the beautiful day, and the dad said to his son, "See? It's not the bike. That guy rode his singlespeed up here faster than we did. It's the rider." The kid agreed, somewhat begrudgingly. I don't think that's what he wanted to hear from his old man. 

I love this old bike. I could go faster on a new, squishy, big wheel with lots of gears...but I really don't need to.


----------



## BansheeRune (Nov 27, 2011)

Eric, I love the classic Trek! And yus, I have experienced a similar convo on the mountain. All it takes is a one speed automatic to show em it can be done!


----------



## NordieBoy (Sep 26, 2004)

Eric F said:


> The day after Christmas, I passed a man and his teenage son stopped part way up the main climb of the ride, recovering from their efforts. As I sat enjoying the view at the top of the climb, the two of them rolled up. We exchanged greetings, commented on the beautiful day, and the dad said to his son, "See? It's not the bike. That guy rode his singlespeed up here faster than we did. It's the rider." The kid agreed, somewhat begrudgingly. I don't think that's what he wanted to hear from his old man.


And how much does your Trek weigh?


----------



## Eric F (May 25, 2021)

NordieBoy said:


> And how much does your Trek weigh?


It's a bit over 21 lbs. I do enjoy how light it is. However, the weight of my bike is not a significant factor in this equation when you consider that my fat ass currently tips the scale a bit north of 190.


----------



## MattiThundrrr (Jul 6, 2019)

I don't buy into the "lightness doesn't matter" theory. Bike is a tool or weapon to be weilded. If you switch from a 16 oz hammer to a 21 oz hammer, you notice the difference regardless of what you weigh. A heavier sword may be able to bash through more, but it takes more power to control accurately and effectively.


----------



## North woods gal (Apr 26, 2021)

Should add one single speed advantage that I'm experiencing right now with our sub zero weather and that is no need to operate a shifter with your hands buried in a set of gloves or mittens and those buried in Bar Mitts. Gloves and mittens can snag on shifters as many of us cold weather riders know. 

And it is nice not to have shifters in the way and just have brake levers to operate when riding icy roads and trails, which I have been doing this week on the Lowside 26x3. Don't need no stinkin' shifters.


----------



## Eric F (May 25, 2021)

MattiThundrrr said:


> I don't buy into the "lightness doesn't matter" theory. Bike is a tool or weapon to be weilded. If you switch from a 16 oz hammer to a 21 oz hammer, you notice the difference regardless of what you weigh. A heavier sword may be able to bash through more, but it takes more power to control accurately and effectively.


I wouldn't say lightness doesn't matter. I enjoy riding light bikes. However, the weight of my ass and level of fitness are bigger factors in how long it takes me to get up extended climbs.


----------



## NordieBoy (Sep 26, 2004)

Cold weather? What's that?

26 degC here today.


----------



## North woods gal (Apr 26, 2021)

Rode the fat bike, yesterday afternoon. It was -4 at the time.


----------



## nomadsurfer (12 mo ago)

I have an '10ish Fisher Wahoo frame that I have been wondering what to do with. Y'all are putting way too many ideas in my head!


----------



## BansheeRune (Nov 27, 2011)

Nomad’s on to us!


----------



## Carl Mega (Jan 17, 2004)

Been riding the SS exclusively for a few weeks. Resurrecting some old memories. Good to be back; I think.

So - "why singlespeed?"

It's such an *honest *experience.

That's what is standing out to me. Effort in, speed out. Not a whole lot getting in the way.

Even when it's suboptimal, I appreciate how straight forward it is.


----------



## BansheeRune (Nov 27, 2011)

Way to go, Carl!! Participation yields dividends based on input that lends to a great experience. The simplicity is in the bike but not in handling the ride. Limiting factor, your imagination, so to speak.


----------



## Travolta (Oct 26, 2016)

this is a very old thread, but the question in the opening post is something that comes up all the time again and again.
SS isn't so hard to grasp.
when you are out on foot you also only have 1 gear. you can run or you can walk. you can sprint up a hill which is exhausting, but faster, or you can slowly go up a hill which isn't as exhausting, but takes longer.
apply the same principle to SS. the only difference is that if you can't get up a hill by bike you push it up. which happens sometimes, albeit more rarely after a while.

SS is good because its not complicated.


----------



## socal_jack (Dec 30, 2008)

Carl Mega said:


> Been riding the SS exclusively for a few weeks. Resurrecting some old memories. Good to be back; I think.
> 
> So - "why singlespeed?"
> 
> ...


There used to be a thread called "Why not singlespeed?" By member Sparticus that I always thought really got to the heart of the matter better. It may have been lost when the forum software was changed. This also happened to the SS FAQ page, the one in the title of this thread which addressed all questions especially conversion issues so title should be update by mods or restore them. But mods are likely slackjawed gearies, e-mtbers or worse just DGAF(I did get the FAQ page restored once but corporate memory is short).


----------



## BansheeRune (Nov 27, 2011)

socal_jack said:


> There used to be a thread called "Why not singlespeed?" By member Sparticus that I always thought really got to the heart of the matter better. It may have been lost when the forum software was changed. This also happened to the SS FAQ page, the one in the title of this thread which addressed all questions especially conversion issues so title should be update by mods or restore them. But mods are likely slackjawed gearies, e-mtbers or worse just DGAF(I did get the FAQ page restored once but corporate memory is short).


Pfft! I lobbied for the plus section's restoration and it finally happened. I would like to think there were many that did the same. Worth it in the grand scheme of things.


----------



## socal_jack (Dec 30, 2008)

BansheeRune said:


> Pfft! I lobbied for the plus section's restoration and it finally happened. I would like to think there were many that did the same. Worth it in the grand scheme of things.


It's screwed up that the SS FAQ thread has been gone for years now, yet mods pulled the link from the OP yet not from the title of the thread. FFS WTF?


----------



## socal_jack (Dec 30, 2008)

MODs anyone? Too busy moderating the OC?


----------



## BansheeRune (Nov 27, 2011)

socal_jack said:


> It's screwed up that the SS FAQ thread has been gone for years now, yet mods pulled the link from the OP yet not from the title of the thread. FFS WTF?


Some folks over there are on their own plane...


----------



## socal_jack (Dec 30, 2008)

Deleted


----------



## BansheeRune (Nov 27, 2011)

Jack, did you get a demerit yet? Of course, it depends on what political party you dis on here.


----------



## socal_jack (Dec 30, 2008)

BansheeRune said:


> Jack, did you get a demerit yet? Of course, it depends on what political party you dis on here.


Just a mic check


----------



## huckleberry hound (Feb 27, 2015)

socal_jack said:


> There used to be a thread called "Why not singlespeed?" By member Sparticus that I always thought really got to the heart of the matter better. It may have been lost when the forum software was changed. This also happened to the SS FAQ page, the one in the title of this thread which addressed all questions especially conversion issues so title should be update by mods or restore them. But mods are likely slackjawed gearies, e-mtbers or worse just DGAF(I did get the FAQ page restored once but corporate memory is short).


Do you mean this one? A singlespeeder's story (Why not Singlespeed?)
You need to work on your google fu.


----------



## MattiThundrrr (Jul 6, 2019)

I like bikes.


----------



## socal_jack (Dec 30, 2008)

huckleberry hound said:


> Do you mean this one? A singlespeeder's story (Why not Singlespeed?)
> You need to work on your google fu.


The point was it used to be stickied up top with this one. If you didn't know about it you wouldn't know what to search for and would have to rely on random luck. You're welcome.


Edit: The SS FAQ referred to in the title of this thread was stickied up top as well. The first post contained the link to the actual FAQ

Single Speed FAQ

Thats the link below, good luck
http://www.mtbr.com/ssfaqcrx.aspx


----------



## socal_jack (Dec 30, 2008)

As I thought mods oblivious, unless some of the several unmentionables mentioned. Such is America under the "alphabet" linked advertising thumb.


----------



## chazpat (Sep 23, 2006)

socal_jack said:


> As I thought mods oblivious, unless some of the several unmentionables mentioned. Such is America under the "alphabet" linked advertising thumb.


Mods are volunteers and a lot of them have dropped off through the years, not sure who, if anyone is assigned to the SS forum, mods are limited to certain forums. I think you have to be a super mod to edit everywhere. Your post was reported and thus deleted, that's often how it works rather than some mod reading every thread and fixing things.


----------



## socal_jack (Dec 30, 2008)

chazpat said:


> Mods are volunteers and a lot of them have dropped off through the years, not sure who, if anyone is assigned to the SS forum, mods are limited to certain forums. I think you have to be a super mod to edit everywhere. Your post was reported and thus deleted, that's often how it works rather than some mod reading every thread and fixing things.


Still none of the mods have addressed a very simple and obvious question of the missing SS FAQ in this thread title after all these years. However as my earlier mod deleted post showed/exposed if you post a non "alphabet" advertising approved subject the mods somehow are immediately responsive.


----------



## MattiThundrrr (Jul 6, 2019)

MattiThundrrr said:


> Mack is correct, (singlespeed) isn't an upgrade to the bike, it is more of an upgrade to your mind. If anything, it is a willful downgrade to the bike. Embrace the simplicity. Speed and efficiency through a rejection of the superfluous. Plus, you get a new fuel source: the tears of the riders with "MORE, BETTER!" gear that you pass. Delicious and invigorating. Somebody should post that on the "Why Singlespeed" thread.


Nothing says modesty like quoting yourself.


----------



## Monty219 (Oct 26, 2020)

Well i just finished my first two single speed rides plus a very short rained out ride. I have ridden a fixed gear touring/ gravel bike for a few decades but always rode geared mtbs. I didn’t expect the quietness on the trail and how much i would like it. This makes me now want an onyx hub. I rode in a single gear on my cassette for quite a distance multiple times to help determine gear ratio prior to purchasing the parts. There is something remakably different about the one gear experience and my mindset when on a true singlespeed. as others have said, it is reminiscent of a bmx feel, it is hard to describe but the lack of a derailleur can really be felt and enjoyed on the trail. Something about knowing that I need to increase and/ or maintain my momentum at all costs has elevated my flow-through-chunk state of mind. It will be interesting to see how this transfers back to other setups.


----------



## 2sharp7 (Aug 29, 2013)

Monty219 said:


> Well i just finished my first two single speed rides plus a very short rained out ride. I have ridden a fixed gear touring/ gravel bike for a few decades but always rode geared mtbs. I didn’t expect the quietness on the trail and how much i would like it. This makes me now want an onyx hub. I rode in a single gear on my cassette for quite a distance multiple times to help determine gear ratio prior to purchasing the parts. There is something remakably different about the one gear experience and my mindset when on a true singlespeed. as others have said, it is reminiscent of a bmx feel, it is hard to describe but the lack of a derailleur can really be felt and enjoyed on the trail. Something about knowing that I need to increase and/ or maintain my momentum at all costs has elevated my flow-through-chunk state of mind. It will be interesting to see how this transfers back to other setups.


I'm a newbie too, just a couple of months into my SS adventure. How quiet they are is definitely a bonus! I can highly recommend the Onyx hubs, I love it on my full suspension ride!


----------



## visus (Feb 4, 2009)

For anyone missing the old SS FAQ: MTBR.com Single Speed Forum - Single Speed FAQ

Who needs mods whenyou have a time machine.


----------



## MattiThundrrr (Jul 6, 2019)

Hmmm. That is really useful. Someone should stickie that...


----------



## Wozo (Nov 30, 2016)

I got my first single speed fattie in November 2019 a Surly Pugsley!!! Loved the bike I wanted a Krampus for summer then covid hit and no shipping so went with a custom build RSD Titanium Mayor fattie!! My first Titanium bike 26 pounds!!!


----------

